# AON1's journey to 290



## aon1

OK the title is a little miss leading, I've said from the very get go when I started down this path my end goal was the biggest,shreadedest, 245ish superhuman a dad could be but have come to realize that the path to get there for me will be close to 300 first. 

This won't be easy but I have learned more on my current cycle than all others combined. My body is fighting 260 tooth and nail so I can only guess how bad it will fight almost 300. 

My current cycle in some ways is a fail but in most ways will be a success. As for the fail I say that because I'm probably going to end up with a solid 20 some pound gain instead of 30. The reason for this is pretty simple I fucked up a few weeks of my training while out of town, I trained but not to my fullest, also I planned to run growth/slin/anadrol but work didn't turn around and I didn't feel it right by my family dropping another grand on the cycle.

So instead of hitting 270 this cycle and cruising then cutting I'm going to get everything out of this run I can ,I'm going to take a short break and cleanse ,kidneys,liver,intestines,basicly flush my entire system then at that point if bloods are solid I'm going for 290. Like said before this will be a challenge to say the least,counting my pre cycle gains this year it will put me gaining around 50lb for the year,but I will make my goal barring some unseen health issues,being superman does my boy no good if I'm dead.
Anyway at that point its cruise then if I've put enough mass on I'm going to cut till I reach my goal.

I'll post up current cycle ,gains , training, ect in the next few then I'll get to posting my adventure.


----------



## Magnus82

Very cool,  this sold be a good one to watch


----------



## chicken_hawk

I'm in bro. I had similar goals at one time but, couldnt take the constant discomfort. I was just 283 and felt like a water balloon lol. I dropped the GH and came back down to 270 which is much more comfortable. Still the biggest I have been at this much muscle. Each time I go all out I lose a bit more motivation. I think because of two things..1.I'll never be the best at anything and 2. I am already pretty big and strong. 

That being said, I know a smart average type guy can do it if he keeps his eye on the prize. You sound motivated bro so good luck!

Hawk


----------



## aon1

Thanks for the vote of confidence.... I'm cursed with that need to chase a prize .....I really don't even have to have a real reason at times so makes it a curse and a gift but once I get my sights on something it at that point becomes a mission.....I will do this.

Going to try and get my training up tonight....a little at a time and hopefully won't get burnt out on the log before I hit my goals.

On the weight I can only imagine the discomfort at 290, I already hate some of the lifts,poor mobility, now but I hope to tough it out because I think for my age ect it will be my quickest way to my final goals, and to be honest everybody that builds would like to say they hit 300 once.


----------



## aon1

My training has turned into a 10 day rotation I'm going to keep it to one of the rotations below but really it changes around every 4 week so if day one is chest,shoulders,tris now then next switch it might be chest ,bis ,tris or chest shoulders ect just anything to change what gets worked together. 

I'm running 1.25 hrs cardio daily , and a note hear before this run doing cardio was hit and miss weather I done it or not at best and it wasn't any where near as long of sessions but doing it this way it will be a permanent part of my training. If it wasnt for already being in the gym 3 plus hours a day I would up it again.

 I found even forcing through it running high dose tren the amount of cardio done has a direct relation to mental and physical well being while on high doses. If I skip it I regret it.

Day 1: push
Day 2: pull , calves
Day 3: push
Day 4: legs and anything I feel didn't get enough days 1-3 or extra shit like forearms lifts I don't normally do
Day 5: rest ,maybe cardio 
Day 6: pull
Day 7: push,calves
Day 8: pull
Day 9: legs, anything that needs hit again
Day 10 rest


----------



## aon1

I won't back track the current cycle but currently still at 1050 tren and I actually dropped test down to 300 . 
At one point in the run I was running tren 1050 npp 700 test 350 , I bring this up because it was the first time running npp and tren together and in the future I think my tren runs will be some mix of tren/npp, I think they go really well together.

Looking to my next bulk phase I'm considering doing something in don't like ,running high test with lower tren/npp , maybe starting at 700/350/350 then 1000 then if I can take the high test 1400. Then again I don't run high test so I may get going and not need to up it near that much.

Its just a thought at this point,opinions on it would be appreciated. Only hesitations I have with it is the high test, I just feel like shit on high test. I can run all the nandro you want but high test and high carbs for me is just friggn miserable.

Im thinking if i run enough ai,supps and other shit with it maybe I can lesson the sides. I guess worse case I can switch in middle of the run if need be.


----------



## Magnus82

I'm one that has no problem running nandros.  High long ester test makes me I'll as well.  I've run 400mg test e,  1000mg npp,  and 200mg tren e for a very nice lean bulk.  I can also add 50mg TNE preworkout with no problems bringing the total test to 600mg/wk.


----------



## aon1

Legs day today 

Cardio 1.25hr
Leg ext 
Laying leg curls 
Seated leg curls 
Leg presses
Front squats
Seated calves
Calve presses
Hammer curls
Easy bar curls
Reverse grip easy bar curls
Over head ez bar tri presses
Reverse grip pull downs setted with push downs

Moderate high reps to fail and high sets for all 

I did a little experimenting this week with my t4 so the workout was good but not overkill I usually do a few more lifts for legs. I really couldn't tell I was taking the t4 so I dropped it just to see and my last few workout had no drive even with caffeine ect. Started back on the t4 and the workout tonight wasn't full force but a dramatic difference from the last couple, so for me.the t4 or next go t3 is a tren neccesity,


----------



## aon1

No workout tonight so working on my cals . I've added 4 shakes today to restart gains if this doesn't work instead of more shakes I'm going to start setting the alarm for meals during the night. 
This run I've played with the diet in a few ways with varied results. I didn't really focus on leaning out at all I'm only really concerned with gaining. I was watching a video with cutler talking about how slow carbs just didn't do it for him so I've threw in some juices , sugars,ect.

 It seems this run my chest,shoulders,arms, legs all have gotten bigger and leaner but my midsection has stayed exactly the same no more or less fat no matter how I eat.I've fought gut bloat most of the run also no matter how I eat, eating carbs early helped some.

When back to cruise I'll probably run keto till next blast


----------



## aon1

Havnt done a morning workout in awhile so thought I'd change up. Well that was just a brilliant fuckn idea...lol I forgot why I quit doing mornings, the gym fills up so fast you have to push through your workout in hyper mode. It did turn out a good work out for a short work out ,I went heavy and high paced to get it done and I'm pretty beat. 

Just cardio,chest and shoulders but got it done.

 Will hit back ,bis ,tris, and calves tonight .


----------



## aon1

Back,bis,tris 

Cardio
Wide lat pull downs
Easy bar under grip pull downs
Wide seated cable rows
Easy bar cable rows
Middle height cable pull across 
High cable pull across 
Reverse grip tri pull downs setted with rope push downs
Bar tri push downs setted with rope tri pull overseas
Hammer curls setted with easy bar curls thumbs up
Flat curls setted with easy bar preachers
Bent rows setted with upright rows
Machine back extensions

Was out of fuel by this point so didn't get calves or deads in but was a really good back day


----------



## aon1

Hit chest and shoulders tonight, adding the shakes has got me growing again. I'm discovering the real issue with running high doses is eating enough to make use of all the gear .

Cardio
Db flat presses
Db inclines
Db center chest inclines
Decline
Bar bell shrugs
Rear bar shrugs
Low cable trap pulls
Rear Delt cables
Machine flys
Db rear Delt
Db side lat
Machine side lat


----------



## aon1

Hit legs tonight , was kind of a mixed workout . I had a good cardio session but think I over did it because the leg session was just kind of a push through.

Cardio
Squats
Standing calve raises
Leg extensions
Leg curls
Seated calve raises
Lunges


----------



## chicken_hawk

aon1 said:


> I won't back track the current cycle but currently still at 1050 tren and I actually dropped test down to 300 .
> At one point in the run I was running tren 1050 npp 700 test 350 , I bring this up because it was the first time running npp and tren together and in the future I think my tren runs will be some mix of tren/npp, I think they go really well together.
> 
> Looking to my next bulk phase I'm considering doing something in don't like ,running high test with lower tren/npp , maybe starting at 700/350/350 then 1000 then if I can take the high test 1400. Then again I don't run high test so I may get going and not need to up it near that much.
> 
> Its just a thought at this point,opinions on it would be appreciated. Only hesitations I have with it is the high test, I just feel like shit on high test. I can run all the nandro you want but high test and high carbs for me is just friggn miserable.
> 
> Im thinking if i run enough ai,supps and other shit with it maybe I can lesson the sides. I guess worse case I can switch in middle of the run if need be.



Been following along and given your goal and your experience my advice is two fold. Take as much as you can safely handle because each additional pound will get harder. 

Two, I have never seen a leanish 290 pound guy (6' or so) who didnt use a bunch of GH and slin. If you think of bbers of old before gh was synthesized 260to270 off season was big and most competed at 220 to 240. Now, I got a budy who has me by 50 lbs and at 320lbs he is a monster but his belly is as big as a barrel and its permanent. So he is huge, but not real lean. He never eats clean but eats everything in sight. 

Just thinking out load bro,
Hawk


----------



## aon1

I worry about getting the gut like your buddy because I fight it even without the growth and slin. Even when I'm dieting for leaning out you will see my abs but the gut wants to push out if I'm not just after it constantly, so I'm going to have to really watch as the weight climbs. 

I've been looking at a lot of other peoples off season bulks and there results trying to put the next phase of bulk on this run .


----------



## aon1

Back bis tris tonight. Was feeling a little run down so took an extra day off, won't be doing that shit anymore. All it served to do was stiffen all my muscles and make for a rough workout.

Cardio
Wide lat pull downs behind the head
Ez bar under hand lat pulls
Seated wide rows
Upright rows
Reverse grip bent bar rows
Db rows
Stiff leg reads
Tri machine push downs t grip setted with straight grip
Behind the head machine pull downs
Hammer curls
Ez bar curls overhand thumbs up 
High pully pull across
Rope tri pull downs setted with bent bar push downs


----------



## aon1

chest shoulders calves tonight, changed it up with a little more machine work than usual

cardio
upper chest iso plate machine
db incline center chest
machine fly
machine chest press
machine shoulder press flat grip
machine shoulder press hammer grip
standing calve raises
bar shrugs front
bar shrugs rear
db rear delts
cable rear delts
db side lats
machine side lats


----------



## aon1

back bis tris

cardio
dead's
close grip low row
lat pulls
easy bar under grip lat pulls
hammer curls 
easy bar preachers
cable curls
easy bar reverse tri pull downs setted with rope push downs
bent bar open hand push downs setted with over head rope extentions

was a good set today seems like it didnt take much to tear down the muscle today and get a good work in 

my strength has leveled out weight is still climbing but slow, thinking of bumping to 1400 with the tren to finish out the run


----------



## aon1

Well no work out tonight dumb bitches in the office at the gym seem to keep fucking up my key. Seems when i go out of town or theres a long weekend that the office is closed my key is fucked up and doesnt work. Im not sure if its the way they keep activating it in the system or what but i have there home number ,they abought got  1 am call, happens again and they will. How fucking hard is it to enter info on a gym computer, fucking idiots......tren rant over


----------



## aon1

well after a unwanted three day break hit chest, shoulders
didnt want the break but it may have been beneficial, jumped 3 pounds and felt alot solider on all my lifts.

cardio
db chest press
db incline chest press
db incline center chest
cable flys 
machine flys
decline smith press
shoulder press
front bar shrugs
rear bar shrugs
ez bar front raise
db side raise
db rear delts


----------



## aon1

back bis tris 
switched from aromasin to adex and immediately started shedding some bloat , tren also seems to be really shining in ,  

cardio
wide grip behind the head lat pull downs
ez bar under hand lat pulls
wide seated rows
mid grip seated rows to upper chest
upright rows hands touching
bent rows
hammer curls
reverse grip ez bar curls
machine tris t grip setted with straight grip
iso plate machine pull downs
db curls
cable curls
reverse grip tri pull downs setted with rope push downs
bent bar open hand tri push downs setted with overhead rope extentions


----------



## nguyenminhbeo

////////


----------



## aon1

Hit chest shoulders today went heavy one movement for each 





chicken_hawk said:


> I'm in bro. I had similar goals at one time but, couldnt take the constant discomfort. I was just 283 and felt like a water balloon lol. I dropped the GH and came back down to 270 which is much more comfortable. Still the biggest I have been at this much muscle. Each time I go all out I lose a bit more motivation. I think because of two things..1.I'll never be the best at anything and 2. I am already pretty big and strong.
> 
> That being said, I know a smart average type guy can do it if he keeps his eye on the prize. You sound motivated bro so good luck!
> 
> Hawk






was just looking back over my log got to thinking you talking about the lack of motivation partly because you thinking youll never be the best at anything 

I just dont agree with this but let me explain. 
My thinking on this is probably over simplified but the truth and the fact is no one is the best rather they are just among the best. That old say there is always someone bigger and meaner is a fact.

Coleman,Heath,Jay pick any name they wont be top dog forever and facts are setting on top just with the politics of it alone means your among the best and not the best. 

So lets go a little farther with it ,what makes them among the best? Well that answer is a hell of alot simpler than most like to make it also.

Simple answer they identified what and where there full potential was and then push them selves above and beyond to get as close to it as possible, beyond that they were nothing more than the right guy at the right time.

It doesnt matter where you are in life ,18 or 118 years old, finding and pushing yourself to your potential makes you among the best and no one can achieve anymore than that.

Just my personal opinion but anyone who sees and is capable of reaching there potential is obligated to there self to do so.

So dig deep, find that fire , conquer your potential and live among the best.


----------



## aon1

Legs day went really well , I'm really feeling the high doses, it's at the point where the workouts are what levels me back out, if I'm not on routine I'm feeling it

Cardio
Standing calves
Super squats face out
Super squats face in
Leg extensions 
Leg curls 
Seated calves


----------



## quoctuanle2234

///


----------



## aon1

Back bis tris

Just an outstanding workout, bumped the tren to right at 1200 a few days back and just damn .

Cardio
Wide lat pulls to mid chest
Narrow block pulls to mid chest
Seated underhand easybar rows
Seated t bar rows to waist
Upright rows wide grip setted with bent rows
Cable curls
Ez bar reverse tri pull downs setted with pyramid bar push downs
Hammer curls
Rope push downs setted with pyrimid bar over head extensions
Ez bar preachers setted with ez bar reverse grip preachers


----------



## squatster

How many shots you doing pr week now?


----------



## aon1

I do everything in one shot per day...tren is daily and I add in test e eod


This keeps glutes a little sore but not horrible


----------



## aon1

Another awesome day in the gym hood, chest ,shoulders,calves, only real issue ,like an idiot I forgot how quick adex will crash the estro after being on aromasin for awhile, so bottomed it pretty good my joints are on fire but workout was still top shelf , felt completely burnt down when finished.

Cardio
Db flat presses setted with flat bench
Db incline setted with incline bench
Db incline center chest setted with iso upper chest plate machine
Cable fly's
Machine fly's
Standing bar military presses setted with behind the head military presses
Rear delts cables
Db side lat raises
Db rear Delts
Db front raises
Machine side lats
Front bar shrugs
Rear bar shrugs
Standing calve raise on squat machine burnout sets all three foot positions


----------



## aon1

Back bis Tris
Cardio
Wide lat pulls
Narrow lat pulls
Ez bar lat pulls
Wide seated rows to chest
One arm pull across
Machine back extensions
Ez bar curls
Ez bar reverse curls
Hammer curls
Cable curls
One arm tri pull downs
T bar push downs setted with rope push downs
Machine Tris t grip setted with straight grip


----------



## Magnus82

What's your weight at Aon1?


----------



## aon1

My highest was 265 but I keep bouncing back to 260 .....I think the issue is the tren and food......I have a few weeks left I'm just pounding clean food......all and all I'm pretty happy with the run though I've gotten bigger and fairly leaner everywhere except my gut itself has stayed about the same but I expected this for this run and the next.......I will be planning food better the next phase though it's the week link


----------



## aon1

On the note food I think a big part of my problem eating this run has been an unexplained excess bloat. 
I have ran test a lot higher without even a fraction of the bloat and estro sides I had this run. I'm really to the point of thinking maybe my test was actually mistakenly labeled ment. 
That's probably a stretch because it came from a great source but to stop the sides I had to drop it down to 175 a week and switch back to adex.  Even doing this I was still getting small sides here and there so I've switched back to my pharmacy test c to see if it changes if so something is up with the test e I'm not that estro sensitive so well see.

Anyway my point to the above I'm considering running no test the next phase and just running primo instead hoping to avoid as much bloat as possible to max food and gains what's your thoughts on this?

I know how I react to compounds and the test sides this run weren't normal, I will figure it out but I believe it cost me size this run.


----------



## aon1

Legs 
Really good in and out session

Cardio 
Leg extensions
Leg curls
Machine kick backs
Seated calves
Hack squats
Squats


----------



## aon1

No work out tonight .....I hate rest days more and more....they just put me in a funk.....I'm dreading my up coming cruise and can't wait for the next phase of bulk.......



Mood for the day


[ame]https://youtu.be/WEQnzs8wl6E[/ame]


----------



## aon1

Chest and shoulders today.......done a little change up just went for reps.....everything was 40-50 reps burning down to around 10.....really good change of pace....

Cardio
Machine chest press
Machine shoulder press flat grip
Machine shoulder press hammer grip
Machine side lat
Declines
Upper chest is plate machine
Cable fly's
Rear delts cables
Front bar shrugs
Rear bar shrugs
Ez bar front raises





Mood of the day

https://youtu.be/6rL4em-Xv5o


----------



## aon1

Back bis Tris

Another really good workout.....planned to do calves and few more back bis but over done back extensions at that point work out was over like it or not

Cardio
Machine rows
Machine rows hammer grip
Machine pull downs front
Machine pull downs back
One arm cable pull across
Reverse grip one arm pull downs
Ez bar reverse pull downs setted with bent bar push downs
Rope push downs setted with  over head bent bar extensions
Hammer curls
Reverse grip curls
Back extentions


----------



## aon1

Another good session down and another day closer to the prize

Chest shoulders

Cardio
dB chest press
dB incline chest
Cable fly's
Machine fly's high seat focus on lower chest
dB incline center chest
Military press rear
Side lats dB
dB rear delts
dB front raise
Bar shrugs front
Bar shrugs rear


Mood for the day


https://youtu.be/e8-sMJZTYf0


----------



## aon1

Legs

A little change for the holiday.....new I'd be taking two days rest so instead of hitting legs last night put it off till today to go bigger movements and calves

Cardio
Squats
Front squats
Hacks 
Seated calves
Calves presses
High rep presses to finish out


----------



## aon1

Hope everyone had a good memorial day


This isn't my speed of music but it's funny how memorial days brings back those long forgotten memories of youth.

I met my wife when I was still I. Jr high I didn't have a license but she did. Anyway we hadn't been dating very long and had her dad's car, just got a case of beer,hadnt even open one, and was headed out of town with friends headed for the country when I ended up totaling the car out running the law......as you can imagine I was probably her families new favorite.....but they were good people and I never really heard an once shit over it,they new we were young and learning,her dad did drink my case of beer and made sure I new it...lol 

Years later talking with my mother in law she cracked a joke about it and we discussed how she never imagined the kid she seen at a work thing would be the one to make the long haul with her daughter....we didn't agree on a lot of shit but there was never an ounce of disrespect.....she's one of the few people I've met in my life I was truly better to have known and wish was still around....

Anyway happen to hear this song and got to thinking about good ol days....

Pretty much set my mood of the memorial day








[ame]https://youtu.be/3g9yLvd7G5M[/ame]


----------



## aon1

Rolling in to the home stretch with this part of my bulk, will finish up in next week. As a perfectionist I wish it would have been better but looking around at guys having to push to hit 240 250 ,really I'll pretty happy with the run I'm going end up around 265 give or take a # or so, body fat has actually improved a bit in my midsection,by the mirror, which I really wasn't after this part of the run,I lost the bloat/water awhile ago playing with doses and ai so most of my gains are mine. The run has shown me I have the genetics to do it if I stay my course. I've also got a lot better view on how I need to run my gear rather than just the napom approach. The run has educated me a lot more on what my diet needs to look like for the next phase of the bulk.

So after a little break I'm heading back to the gym with the training getting changed up preparing for the cruise. I'm going to hit a little less per day but hit it harder and only have floating days of rest when needed , I won't be hitting the parts as often so a little more rest but they'll be a lot more exhausted each session. Hopefully this will keep me growing during my cruise. I'm going to keep cals up but really focus on macros and the macros will be did for the cruise.


----------



## aon1

Chest day

Cardio
Heavy db presses
Heavy db incline
Cable fly's
Wide cable pull overs
Machine press wide grip setted with close seat high
Machine flys
Dips


----------



## aon1

Arms and calves

Cardio
Cable curls
Ez reverse pull downs setted with rope push downs
Hammer curls
Overhead rope extensions setted with open handed bent bar push downs
One hand pull downs setted with  ez bar curls
Forearm curls setted with reverse forearm curls
Seated calves slow burn out reps

It didn't seem like I done much but it tore my arms ups...I guess just the change of pace


----------



## aon1

Shoulders

Cardio
dB side lats
Cable cross overs
Trap cable pulls
Rear dB fly's
Front military press
Rear military press
Rear bar shrugs
Front bar shrugs
Machine side lats

Job done out the door but it's just not enough so I'm gonna start adding a random leg movement to each session hams one day quads another ect


----------



## anhphong273

////////


----------



## aon1

Back today pretty good work out but overdone back extensions again back pump just ended the work out.....tren is coming to an end so should fix the pumps

Cardio
Wide pull downs front
Wide pull downs rear
Ez bar reverse grip pull downs
Seated t bar short pulls to waist
One arm rows
Standing calves
Back extensions


----------



## aon1

Legs arms

Hit hard and simple

Cardio
Heavy squats
Cable curls
Reverse tri pull downs
Hammer curls
Bent bar open grip push downs


----------



## aon1

Chest day 1 exceptional work out since starting to wind down..... Tren is done ....as its clearing I gained a pound and half but have leaned a more water off....giving it a week then system flush then just a matter of short cruise ,bloods, and finalizing my cycle then back on the final push for 290/300 .....this next phase will be a lot more controlled diet but all in all I don't see anything standing in my way short of gear troubles but even that I'm backed .....this goal will be reached by Xmas ....then its shread for spring.....honestly if I cut now I would be a ripped 240-245 but I just wouldn't have the arm/shoulder mass I'm after

Cardio
Db press flat
Db incline
Bar pull overs
Flat bench cable fly's
Decline cable fly's
Decline bench
Upper chest plate machine
Machine press narrow setted with wide grip
Machine fly's
Db incline center chest


----------



## aon1

Shoulders and calves

Cardio
Military press
Front bar shrugs hands together
Rear bar shrugs
Rear fly's db
Side late db
Front bar raise
Rope face pulls

Got a feeling this work out isn't going to last long, I'm getting great workouts but its just not enough, I just feel like I'm under doing it even though what I'm working is shot each session


----------



## aon1

Arms 

Cardio
Hammers
Cable curls
One hand reverse tri pull downs
Reverse ez bar pull downs setted with pyramid bar push downs
Ez bar curls reverse grip
Ez bar curls
Tri push backs
Open grip bent bar push downs setted with rope pull downs
Leg extensions


----------



## aon1

OK so had some bad shit hit the last several and prob gonna eat up he next several......doesn't matter I'm gonna hit 300 that's just how it is.....I'm putting together my run going up till Xmas would.like you guys input on a good run but doesn't matter I'm gonna hit 300 with or without the board I'd just rather hit it together because a lot of my drive comes from here..... So let's just start with test, anadrol, primo,npp, then add tren,sdrol,...growth and slin three a day  finish out with tren,npp,sdrol,growth,slin,primo.......what say you or I'll assume you agree......


----------



## aon1

Finally back at it, a loss in the family had me out for a week....it's crazy how much stress, poor food options, and not getting to lift for a week hits progress.....I lost 5 pounds and swear I can see I'm a good bit softer in my core....funny though arms are leaner and shoulders are more striated than ever been go figure.... but even loss can be motivating....you see just how much time you dont have to hit your goals.....with age I've gotten a lot more cautious....I'm not pushing my body to its limits that's gotta change....I'm going to push harder not sure if that means finding better pre work out to double the intensity or just bump the cycle workouts to 5 hour(split 2 a day) instead of 3 hours a session....but time is short for all of us the most of it should be made......

Cardio
dB flat press
dB inclines
dB center chest inclines
Decline bench
Cable fly's 
Upright rows wide
Machine press high seat
Dips
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

[ame]https://youtu.be/GBRAnuT48qo[/ame]


----------



## aon1

Arms

Cardio
Hammer curls 
Reverse ez bar curls
Cable curls
Rope pull downs set with one arm reverse grip pull downs
Ez bar curls
Pyramid bar push downs set with hammer block push downs
Cable cross overs
dB side lats
Bar front raises


----------



## aon1

Solid back workout with no back pump for a nice change


Cardio
Wide pull downs rear
Mid grip pull downs front
Seated bent bar short rows to waist
Wide seated rows
One hand seated rows
Standing high pulley hammer rows to chest
Low pulley trap pulls
Upright rows hands touching 
Heavy standing calves all three foot positions 
Machine back extensions
Deads


----------



## aon1

Hit legs it's amazing how much easier it is to get a good leg workout when your not pushing through back pumps

Cardio
Squats
Leg presses
Leg extensions 
Seated leg curls

Wobbled to the car


----------



## SRHealthTech

great!!


----------



## aon1

Chest and calves 

Cardio
Flat dB press
Incline dB press
Incline dB center chest
Cable fly's
Decline bench
Standing bar calves


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Hammer curls
Reverse pulldowns set with rope push downs
Reverse ez bar curls heavy
Overhead rope extensions set with bent bar open grip push downs
Cable curls
Cable cross overs
Angled side lat raises 
Bar front raises
Machine side lats


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Wide pulldowns back
Mid grip pulldowns front
Reverse grip ez bar pulldowns to chest
Seated hammer block rows
Seated one arm rows
Seated t bar short rows to waist
Upright rows hands touching
Rear bar shrugs
Front bar shrugs
Stiff deads
Back extensions


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Hammer curls
Rope push downs
Reverse ez bar pull downs
Ez bar cable curls
dB side lats 
Bar front raises
Seated rear fly's
Front squats
Leg extensions 
Laying leg curls
Machine leg kick backs


----------



## aon1

Cardio
dB chest press
dB inclines
dB inclines center
Fly's
Heavy standing calves


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Hammer block lat pull downs
Ez bar reverse pull downs to chest
Hammer block seated rows
Upright rows hand touching 
Standing military press 
Rear shrugs bar
Front shrugs bar
Hammer block tri push downs
Flat bar mid open grip push downs
Ez bar reverse grip tri pull downs
Hammer curls
dB side lats
High pulley face pulls
dB front raises
Machine back extensions


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Seated calves 
Hack squats
Squats
Deads
Leg extensions 
Laying leg curls


----------



## aon1

OK putting the final touches on the next phase of bulk.....here's where I'm at with it....anything you see wrong with it that I may have missed feel free to speak up...it would be appreciated......


Diet will go in phases  but basically consist of strictly chosen and macroed shakes and 4 meals a day...something like this there's basically three type shakes meal shakes,pre work shakes morning style, and pre work later in day . 

Meal shakes are oats and egg whites,nice and simple, 

Morning pre cardio shake is: bcaa,caf., vitamins d3-b6-zink-e ,mixed in a juice combo of palmagranite - grapefruit- lemon-and maybe beet juice, with this I'll hit the first hgh/slin inject and adex. I'm keeping the growth low twice a day just for the anti aging and enhancing the rest of the run not really for growing it's self.

Pre workout shake two will just be the juices,bcaa,caf.and my anadrol . My weight sessions are usually around bed time so no growth or slin. My second growth/slin shot will be around 8 hrs after morning shots.

No growth/ slin/ or anadrol on rest days only workout days

Now for the food will be simple but effective ,I'll hit the particular food lay out later on when meals are finalized.  Real meals will be 6 and 12 both pm and am for the whole run except first meal will be whatever time I start my day for a given day .Start of cycle meal shakes will be @ 9 and 3 and 9 pm then bump up to 8 ,10, 2,4,8,10 pm then on the final end I'll add 2 am and 4 am..more to come


----------



## aon1

Now for gear and supps.......
As you will notice below I'm not listing all of the doses.... because put simply it going to be an as needed doseing schedule except for a few of the items.....when I'm not growing or at least progressing the dose will bump until I am....when the run ends I'll post up the doses .

You will notice I have my doses for the primo this is the only drug I'm not experienced with but from the reading these doses are where it needs to be to be effective, if you have other opinions I'd love to hear them..

Also I'm going to run sust if I have any issue with this at all I'm just going to drop test altogether, if it plays good I'll start pretty low and raise as needed.

All doses except primo are starting fairly low, will probably do slin with evening real meal havnt decided if I want to run slin other than just for the growth.

Orals , growth,slin,t4 only on working days

Well here's the lay out:

Wk 1-4
Sust
Primo 800
Npp
Anadrol 50

Wk 5-8
Sust
Primo 1000
Npp
Anadrol (75-100 if needed  only)

Wk9-12
Sust 
Primo 1200
Npp
Tren

Wk13-16
Sust
Primo 1400
Npp
Tren
Sdrol (last 2 weeks maybe week after pretty low dose)



Extras that will be on an entirely only if necessary basis as :
Liver aid
T3
Caber
Letro
Statin
Something to help with back pump's 
Iv and bags to drain off blood if needed I won't donate on all that shit only in between runs when my blood is clean.


----------



## squatster

Looks fun to me


----------



## aon1

Cardio
dB press
Incline dB press
ISO upper chest plate machine
Mill press front
Mill press rear
Decline bench
Hi pull fly's
Low pulley fly's
Cable curls
Side push downs
Cable cross.overs
Reverse ez bar curls
Flat curls
dB side lats
Front bar raises


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Rear wide lat pull downs
Front mid lat pulldowns to chest
Ez bar reverse lat pulldowns to chest
One arm seated rows
Standing calves
Calve presses 
Machine rows
Reverse w fly's
Back extensions


----------



## aon1

Pretty sore today....been hitting arms eod and then calves on opposite days then majors every 3 and today I'm feeling it.....I will be glad to get through this next bulk and move on to cutting ....

Cardio
Hammer curls
Over head tri extensions dB
Hammer block tri push downs set with rope pull downs
Cable curls
dB side lat
dB reverse fly's
dB hammer front raises
Reverse ez bar curls
Machine tri push downs
Leg press
Stiff leg deads
Leg extensions 
Seated leg curls


----------



## aon1

Couple days with the flu but couldn't take it had to hit the gym ..... I don't get the flu often so hopefully the gym will burn it out

Cardio
Upper chest plate machine
Flat bench
Chest press close grip
Machine fly's 
Decline bench
Mill press front
Mill press rear
Seated calves
Calve presses


----------



## aon1

Still got sinus flu but pushed through for a pretty decent work out


Cardio


Wide lat pull downs back
Wide pulls front
Reverse ez bar tri pull downs set with pyramid bar push downs
Cable curls
Hammer curls
Rope push downs set with Overhead rope extensions 
dB side lats
Ez bar reverse curls
Db Rear fly's
dB hammer front raises
dB twisted curls
Seated rows
Rear bar shrugs
Front bar shrugs
Back extensions


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Leg extensions 
Seated leg curls
Leg kick backs
Laying leg curls
Standing calves
One leg squats
Deads


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Upper chest plate machine
dB presses flat
dB presses incline
Decline bench
Mill press rear
Mill front
Cable fly's
Rope face pulls
Flat bar tri push downs
dB side lats
Hammer curls
Front bar raises
dB rear fly's
Machine side lats
Plate front raises


----------



## aon1

Just wasn't feeling it today .....think I took to much pre workout just couldn't keep my mind on the workout.........

Cardio
Hammer block lat pull downs
Upright rows hands touching
Heavy front bar shrugs set with high rep rear plate shrugs
Flat grip machine rows
Hammer grip machine rows
Machine pull downs rear
Machine pull downs front
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Squats
Hack squats
Leg extensions 
Seated leg curls
Rope face pulls
Rope push downs
Cable curls
W fly's dB
dB side lats
Back extensions


----------



## finewayne

wow, what a hardcore


----------



## aon1

Cardio

dB press
Db Incline 
Flat bench
Upper chest plate machine
Decline cables
Machine fly's
Military press front
Mil press rear


----------



## psych

I'm liking the volume


----------



## aon1

Had one of those rare days where all just went right in my world.....passed physical with flying colors....then just killed arms and delts by themselves for a change up......being in the right frame of mind is better than any preworkout ,gear ,etc....

Cardio

Hammer curls
Rope push downs set with reverse grip ez pull downs
Reverse ez bar curls
Pyramid bar push downs set with flat grip overhead bar extensions 
Cable curls
Tri push backs
Flat curls
dB side lats
dB rear delts
dB front raise
Rope face pulls
Cable crossovers 
Cable side lats
Front bar raise
Machine side lats( barely got one set and arms were just done)


----------



## txpipeliner88

Been reading through your log brother and you are an animal. Glad to see you killing it.


----------



## squatster

aon1 said:


> Now for gear and supps.......
> As you will notice below I'm not listing all of the doses.... because put simply it going to be an as needed doseing schedule except for a few of the items.....when I'm not growing or at least progressing the dose will bump until I am....when the run ends I'll post up the doses .
> 
> You will notice I have my doses for the primo this is the only drug I'm not experienced with but from the reading these doses are where it needs to be to be effective, if you have other opinions I'd love to hear them..
> 
> Also I'm going to run sust if I have any issue with this at all I'm just going to drop test altogether, if it plays good I'll start pretty low and raise as needed.
> 
> All doses except primo are starting fairly low, will probably do slin with evening real meal havnt decided if I want to run slin other than just for the growth.
> 
> Orals , growth,slin,t4 only on working days
> 
> Well here's the lay out:
> 
> Wk 1-4
> Sust
> Primo 800
> Npp
> Anadrol 50
> 
> Wk 5-8
> Sust
> Primo 1000
> Npp
> Anadrol (75-100 if needed  only)
> 
> Wk9-12
> Sust
> Primo 1200
> Npp
> Tren
> 
> Wk13-16
> Sust
> Primo 1400
> Npp
> Tren
> Sdrol (last 2 weeks maybe week after pretty low dose)
> 
> 
> 
> Extras that will be on an entirely only if necessary basis as :
> Liver aid
> T3
> Caber
> Letro
> Statin
> Something to help with back pump's
> Iv and bags to drain off blood if needed I won't donate on all that shit only in between runs when my blood is clean.



Send some of that blood to me man- that will be some great blood- I would get huge on the left over primo
What are you- O?- 
what did you get- 10 bottles of primo to do this cycle?
My buddy said he was going to drain his blood in the sink
I asked him - what happens if you pass out
His kids will find him drained out


----------



## aon1

Cardio

Wide lat pulls front
Wide lat pulls rear
Reverse grip rope handle pull downs
Upright rows hands touching
Front bar shrugs set with high rep rear plate shrugs
Low pulley trap pulls
Mid pulley one arm pull across 
Flat grip machine rows
Hammer machine rows
Back extensions


----------



## aon1

txpipeliner88 said:


> Been reading through your log brother and you are an animal. Glad to see you killing it.



Ocd can be a good thing if focused lol


----------



## chicken_hawk

aon1 said:


> I won't back track the current cycle but currently still at 1050 tren and I actually dropped test down to 300 .
> At one point in the run I was running tren 1050 npp 700 test 350 , I bring this up because it was the first time running npp and tren together and in the future I think my tren runs will be some mix of tren/npp, I think they go really well together.
> 
> Looking to my next bulk phase I'm considering doing something in don't like ,running high test with lower tren/npp , maybe starting at 700/350/350 then 1000 then if I can take the high test 1400. Then again I don't run high test so I may get going and not need to up it near that much.
> 
> Its just a thought at this point,opinions on it would be appreciated. Only hesitations I have with it is the high test, I just feel like shit on high test. I can run all the nandro you want but high test and high carbs for me is just friggn miserable.
> 
> Im thinking if i run enough ai,supps and other shit with it maybe I can lesson the sides. I guess worse case I can switch in middle of the run if need be.



I think you're right to go with your gut when it comes to your cycles. You have to be able to perform and live daily. Too much T and all that estro can make life suck so I get it. 

That being said, I am a fan of short cycles...8 weeks, 10 tops. 2 or 3 weeks off with just estro blocker and then right back on. 

When it comes to your training, I like the frequency. I dont know but would say to not kill yourself...stimulate not anihalate. With that frequency you dont need to beat yourself up. You should always feel good going into the gym.

Hawk


----------



## aon1

Cardio 

Hammer curls
Seated rear fly's
Rope face pulls
One hand reverse pulldowns set with rope pushdowns 
Cable curls
dB side lats
dB front raises
Squats 
Leg press
Leg extensions 
Seated leg curls


----------



## aon1

Just an off gym day today was weak as fuck compared to normal looked small and flat in the mirror, didn't really feel swole up till last set but on the other side of that after the work out was done my chest felt like I hit it hard as hell.....go figure 

Cardio

Standing calves
Upper chest  plate machine
dB press
dB inclines
Chest press machine seat high
Machine fly's
Military press rear
Mil press front
Decline bench
Decline cables
Cable fly's
dB inclines center chest


----------



## squatster

Doors you have a hard time keeping your weight on?


----------



## aon1

squatster said:


> Doors you have a hard time keeping your weight on?



Not really I've only lost around 6 lbs since going on cruise.....I'm not sure what was going on with the last couple days .....before coming off cycle it did seem like I hit a wall but I'm pretty sure it was a food issue...I was on way more gear than I needed to gain and my work outs were pretty on point so food was the weak link and to be honest I haven't watched diet as obsessively as I should be since on cruise because it's a bulk but I think that may be my culprit the last few days......I'm just sick of friggen eating


----------



## aon1

Cardio

Wide lat pulldowns 
Ez bar reverse lat pulldowns
Bent over bar rows
Cable curls
Rope pushdowns 
Over head rope extensions
Cable crossovers 
Rope face pulls
Reverse dB curls
W fly's
dB side lat raises
Flat machine rows
Hammer machine rows
Tri machine press flat grip
Reverse ez bar curls


----------



## aon1

Felt good today

Cardio

Standing calves heavy
Squats
Leg extensions
Seated leg curls
Leg kick backs
Laying leg curls


----------



## aon1

Cardio

dB press
dB incline
Up chest plate machine
Decline bench
Military press rear
Cable fly's
Rope push downs 
Pyramid bar push downs
Cable curls
Hammer curls
dB side lats
dB front raise
Rear flys


----------



## squatster

Your work out is a cardio in it's own
How long do the weights take you?


----------



## aon1

squatster said:


> Your work out is a cardio in it's own
> How long do the weights take you?



Depends on the day ....usually 2 to 3 hours when on and little over 2 off


----------



## aon1

Front lat pulldowns 
Hammer block lat pulldowns
Deads
Front bar shrugs
Rear bar shrugs
One arm seated rows
Flat grip machine rows
Back extensions


----------



## squatster

Wow- lot of time
You still grow with spending that much time in the gym?
I am aan hour at the most and out- but I am old also


----------



## aon1

squatster said:


> Wow- lot of time
> You still grow with spending that much time in the gym?
> I am aan hour at the most and out- but I am old also



While on I grow pretty good like that, last cycle I think I would have grown even more if I had food dialed in like I'm planning this go....

I really don't get lean unless I drop the carbs so the cardio is really for heart health and well-being ......while off I seem to recomp some and make I guess normal slow progress, going every other day on arms ,shoulders,and calves has started to help some.......for the most part I enjoy the lifting and don't feel I've done enough if I do less


----------



## aon1

Today was slated for legs but turned into arm killing day....got to paying attention after talking about making gains with my current program .....In prep for my upcoming blast I changed up my trt protocol a few weeks back and bumped my cruise dose to 200 wk so the blast isn't as big of a shock on the system.... I found if you don't over shock your system at once it will spend more time growing instead of defending itself, or at least for me anyway...I cruise really low and still hold gains fine but just that small dose after letting my system rest I'm growing again .....kinda shows how important the cruise and rest phases are....at least for me because when I came off last blast I pretty much hit a wall and was on alot......


Cardio

Hammer curls
Over head dB tri extensions 
Reverse ez bar curls
One hand reverse pull downs
Cable curls
Ez bar reverse pull downs
Ez bar cable curls
Over head cable extensions 
Face pulls
Cable crossovers 
Cable side lat raises 
dB front raises
Rear fly's
dB side lats
Front squats


----------



## chicken_hawk

Looking forward to how you like the primo bud. I hate the price but love the product...good gains with zero nagging sides besides the pricetag. Getting it in 200mg saves a good amount of pinning.

Hawk


----------



## aon1

chicken_hawk said:


> Looking forward to how you like the primo bud. I hate the price but love the product...good gains with zero nagging sides besides the pricetag. Getting it in 200mg saves a good amount of pinning.
> 
> Hawk



Looking forward to it myself.....when you have run it do you seem to feel it and really know your on or ? I know I've read alot of people talk about it being a feel good gear.


----------



## lycan Venom

Keep up the hard work, im following along and it keeps me pushing myself.


----------



## aon1

lycan Venom said:


> Keep up the hard work, im following along and it keeps me pushing myself.



Appreciate the support I follow you guys that log also.....these logs do the same for me..I didn't realize how much they help keep a guy pushing and showing up to workout until I started participating in them...


----------



## aon1

Didn't realize just how much music played a role in my workout till I showed up at the gym and realized the wife ran the music dead on her session and didn't charge it.....oh well couldn't be that bad right......never again ......I don't see how a guy can get a pump at all with that slow poppy music the damn gym plays.....I swear I found my self so out of focus on what I was doing I was in the chest press watching the Bo Jackson story on ESPN ......at least a 15 minute distraction before I realized it...lol...

got a decent calve session but rest was pure shit... finally just said fuck it and left.....

Cardio
Standing calves
Calves presses
Upper chest plate machine
Mill presses
Machine press
Machine fly's
Decline cables


----------



## txpipeliner88

Lol we never realize how much what we listen to effects us until it's gone. I carry an extra set of ear buds in my bag just incase for some off reason I leave mine at home. Those are never good days but they still beat going in without tunes.


----------



## squatster

If you forget them again- go check out the lost and found box
Grab some new straps
Grab a new belt
Maybe a pair of shorts
Forgot
Grab a few pair of buds out of the lost and found box
Make sure no bugs come crawling out of them


----------



## aon1

Cardio

Hammer curls
Rope pushdowns set with reverse grip rope handles pulldowns 
Cable curls
Twisted grip hammer block tri pushdowns 
Ez bar over hand lat pulldowns 
Ez under hand lat pulldowns 
Wide seated rows
T bar seated short pulls to waist
Reverse grip bent over rows
Machine pulldowns rear
Bar shrugs
dB side lats
dB rear fly's
dB w fly's
Machine back extensions 
One arm cable pull across


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Heavy standing calve
Squats
Leg press
Calve presses 
Leg extensions 
Standing leg curls
Machine kick backs
Seated leg curls
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Cardio 

dB press
Hammer curl
Incline dB
dB kick backs
Decline bench
Cable curls
Flat bench
Over head dB tri extensions 
Upper chest plate machine
Ez bar cable curls
Cable fly's
Rope pushdowns
Cable declines
Open grip bar pushdowns 
Cable raises
Cable crossovers 
dB side lats
dB rear fly's
dB shrugs


----------



## aon1

Doesn't happen often but really wasn't felling it today hit a few back and will hit back again tomorrow.......starting bulk diet Wednesday I believe it's time to get back on and hit it a little harder 

Cardio

Flat rows
Hammer rows
Pulldowns front
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Heavy front bar shrugs set with rear plate shrugs high reps
Bent rows
Deads
Standing calves
Calve presses


----------



## aon1

Diet seems to be the hardest part of this but here's where I am at for this run....it's starting off with 4 solid meals and 3 real food shakes totaling roughly clean 300 grams p/375grams c/75grams f . On top of that I have the preworkout,precardio, and post. The plan is to just add shakes if needed to keep gaining,nice and simple.


What say you.....how's it look for the gains I'm after....need more need less.....don't want a plan but opinions on what macros worked for others would give me something to compare..


----------



## Magnus82

If it were me I'd be closer to 400-450p/450c/100f.  Puts you around 4300 calories.


----------



## aon1

Magnus82 said:


> If it were me I'd be closer to 400-450p/450c/100f.  Puts you around 4300 calories.





Thanks Magnus I was afraid of starting that high ,but that's why I hoped someone would chime in , diet has to be the trickiest part of bb....thanks again


----------



## aon1

Cardio

Hammer curl
Overhead dB tri extensions 
Cable curls
Bent bar pushdowns 
Rope face pulls
cable side raises
dB side lats
dB w fly's
Front bar raise
Leg press 
Leg extensions 
Leg curls seated
Leg kick backs
Standing leg curls


----------



## aon1

Didn't overkill it today felt good on new diet ,I've got it clean ,lowest I've ever had fats and don't feel stuffed all the time but still have my macros met

Cardio
upper chest plate machine
dB press
dB incline
dB incline center chest
Decline bench
High cable fly's
Mid cable fly's
Military press rear
Standing calves


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Wide hammer lat pulldowns 
Reverse grip ez bar rows
Bent rows
Heavy bar shrugs set with rear plate shrugs for reps
Hands touching upright rows
Machine flat grip row
Machine pulldowns 
Reverse tri pulldowns set with open hand bent bar pushdowns 
Hammer curls
Rear fly's
Side lats


----------



## aon1

New diet is making a difference already.....

Cardio
Standing calves
Squats 
dB hammer curls(just to let the legs settle a bit)
Leg extensions 
Seated leg curls
Kick backs
Standing leg curls
Leg press
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Took my rest day after legs yesterday like normal but have a issue with my left heal it feels like I landed on it wrong or something but I haven't had any impacts on it . My leg day seemed normal, I'd did go heavier but nothing out of ordinary.....my question has anyone had a problem with there heal being sore and stiff after squats? Is it the shoes maybe or? It's not un bearable pain but I'm not liking walking on it.


----------



## psych

aon1 said:


> Took my rest day after legs yesterday like normal but have a issue with my left heal it feels like I landed on it wrong or something but I haven't had any impacts on it . My leg day seemed normal, I'd did go heavier but nothing out of ordinary.....my question has anyone had a problem with there heal being sore and stiff after squats? Is it the shoes maybe or? It's not un bearable pain but I'm not liking walking on it.



Yeah use to happen all the time.  When I would go heavy, was light body wise or just dry, but mostly from being intense not heavy.  Didn't have to be heavy  just intense.  When I would work up 750+ no problem, but when I squatted 3x a week yeah.  IMO it happens when you're gripping hard in your shoes with your feet.


----------



## aon1

Felt really good today think I may have meals and supps dialed in....next few day will tell....seemed I just couldn't run out of steam today and was hitting it pretty good.... finally left because my core was getting sore from pushing.... all in all goals one day closer 


Cardio
Upper chest plate machine
dB press
dB incline
dB incline center chest
Machine fly's
Reverse grip ez bar curls
Over head dB tri extensions 
Shoulder press
Hammer curls
dB tri kick backs
dB side lats
dB w fly's
dB rear fly's
Machine tri push downs
Side cable raise
Cables crossovers


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Bar shrugs
Lat pulldowns 
Seated hammer block rows
Upright rows
Machine pulldowns 
Machine flat grip rows
Standing calves
Machine back extensions


----------



## chicken_hawk

aon1 said:


> Didn't realize just how much music played a role in my workout till I showed up at the gym and realized the wife ran the music dead on her session and didn't charge it.....oh well couldn't be that bad right......never again ......I don't see how a guy can get a pump at all with that slow poppy music the damn gym plays.....I swear I found my self so out of focus on what I was doing I was in the chest press watching the Bo Jackson story on ESPN ......at least a 15 minute distraction before I realized it...lol...
> 
> got a decent calve session but rest was pure shit... finally just said fuck it and left.....
> 
> Cardio
> Standing calves
> Calves presses
> Upper chest plate machine
> Mill presses
> Machine press
> Machine fly's
> Decline cables



Lol, when I am preparing for a meet I cut the music, the mirrors etc...anything to replicate meet conditions...it sucks but I believe it helps.

Anyway, enough about me...keep up the hard work my brother.

Hawk


----------



## aon1

Didn't really have to hit legs hard today but really seemed tear them down....can tell supps are coming in to stride...punks in gym seem more annoying than usual lol...that and 3 pounds in 3 days is a good sign.....I know it's not muscle but still looks like it in mirror at this point

Cardio
Hammer curls
Overhead dB extensions 
W fly's
dB side lats
Cable curls
Reverse tri pulldowns set with rope pushdowns 
Rope face pulls
Side cable raises
Squats
Leg extensions 
Seated leg curls
Leg press for reps


----------



## aon1

Strength is up really well.....makes for good sessions

Cardio

Decline bench
Upper chest plate machine
Flat bench
Decline cables
Cable fly's
Machine press
Machine fly's
Seated calves


----------



## psych

Punks in gym are the worst. And when you're focused on training, certain supplements can just make it unbearable! LOL


----------



## aon1

Cardio

Reverse plate machine pulls
Machine row flat grip
Wide hammer pulldowns reverse grip 
Wide hammer pulldowns 
Wide pulldowns 
Hammer curls
Cable curls
Pyramid bar tri pushdowns 
Overhead tri cable extensions 
Reverse dB curls
Over head dB extensions 
dB side lats
W fly's
Front dB raises 
Cable raises
Face pulls rope handles 
Cable crossovers 
Machine back extensions


----------



## aon1

Just picked a few exercises today and went for reps.and sets to change up a little .....worked really well.... I think my legs are use to what I usually do because there burnt down today had planned to hit deads at the end but there wasn't anything left for deads

Cardio

Leg press
Standing calves
Leg extensions 
Seated leg curls


----------



## aon1

Had a pretty good head ache during chest so felt weak but pushed through finally went away by arms so arms went pretty well .....think I'm going to have to change up a little...would take a few days off but think it would cost gains so may just do a week of single body part burn out sessions


Cardio
Flat bench
dB press
Press machine low seat
Machine fly's
Upper chest plate machine
Shoulder press
Hammer curl
W fly's 
Rear fly's
Side lats
Ez bar curls
Bar pushdowns 
Rope pushdowns 
Over head rope extensions
Cable declines
Cable flys


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Lat pulldowns front wide
Lat pulls rear wide
Seated rows wide
Seated t bar short pulls to waist 
Upright rows
Bar shrugs set with high rep rear plate shrugs
Seated calves
Back extensions


----------



## aon1

Hammer curls
Over head dB extensions 
Reverse ez bar curls
Over head ez bar extensions 
W fly's
Rear fly's
dB side lats
dB tri kick backs
Ez bar curls
Tri press
Bar front raise
Cable side raise
Rope face pulls
Plate machine delt pulls


----------



## aon1

Cardio

Leg extensions 
Seated leg curls
Kick backs
Laying leg curls
Standing calves
Front squats


----------



## psych

cardio before legs!


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> cardio before legs!



I'm old lol it takes cardio almost before everything just to get the heart pumping


----------



## aon1

Been on routine for a bit so changed up and took couple days off to see how it hit me.....seemed to get a good workout today.....I think my fuckin work situation is starting to effect training and life in general for that matter.....I really about had it with busting my ass, putting the effort out to do as good or a better job as anyone no matter what work I'm doing and being rewarded with getting fucked over, held back , and generally screwed for doing shit right.....end rant....anyway good things come to those that wait, I think I have an opportunity on the table to run the show if I want to tackle it and can make it work,no more putting up with mismanaged dumb shit because it will be my way and done fucking right....ok now end rant...lol


Changed up cardio today also threw in a short session at the end....felt pretty good with it so may try a few more.....scale seems to be fucking with me it hasn't moved in a week but I can see change in the mirror so I guess that's what matters.

Flat bench
dB presses 
Incline dB presses 
Upper chest plate machine
Rear military press
Decline bench
Decline cables
Machine fly's 
Hammer curls
One arm reverse tri pulldowns 
Ez bar reverse tri pulldowns 
Cable curls
Rope pushdowns 
Overhead rope extensions 
dB side lats
dB rear fly's 
Cardio
Ez bar curls


----------



## aon1

Been changing up my cardio a bit and at this point I have to say the more I get away from daily sessions the worse my mood , well being ,and just general attitude are. Think I'm going back to daily even if it's just short sessions on heavy days. I'm just over all healthier feeling and in a much better place when I keep up the cardio.

Wide lat pulldowns to chest
Hammer block pulldowns to chest
Seated wide rows
Seated hammer block rows
Wide cable pull overs
High pulley hammer block rows to chest standing 
dB shrugs
Bent over rows
Back extensions 
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Nothing like a little holiday break to get back in order....went heavy and pushed up the sets to fail made for a good workout

Cardio
Leg extensions 
Seated leg curls
Hammer curls
Pyramid bar pushdowns 
dB side lats
dB front raise 
dB rear fly's 
Leg press


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Flat bench
Incline dB 
Incline dB center chest
Upper chest plate machine
Decline cables
Machine fly's 
Shoulder press
Seated calves ........fuck your 200 rep calves by the way Elvia ...lol.   It's all fun and games till you stand up and realize halfway to the truck that your calves are so balled up there's a very real possibility your going to be asking the gym girls for help to the truck .....then there's still the fuckn stairs to the apartment.......

Every muscle needs a good burnout like that from time to time but there was alot of swearing involved


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Upright rows hands touching
Bar shrugs
Wide pulldowns 
Ez bar reverse pulldowns 
Machine rows
Pyramid bar pushdowns 
Hammer block pushdowns 
Rope handle reverse pulldowns 
Hammer curls
dB side lats
dB rear fly's 
Rope face pulls
Reverse ez bar curls


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Hack squats
Leg extensions 
Seated leg curls
Leg press
Calve presses


----------



## aon1

Cardio
Decline bench
Flat bench
Incline bench
Hammer curls
Rope pushdowns 
Overhead bar extensions 
Cable curls
Cable side lats
Cable front raises 
Cable crossovers 
Machine fly's


----------



## aon1

Hammer machine rows
Flat machine rows
Wide lat pulldowns 
Reverse ez bar pushdowns to stomach
Standing calves
Bent rows
Machine back extensions 
Calve presses


----------



## aon1

Leg press
Hammer curl
One are reverse rope handle pulldowns 
Cable curls
Rope pulldowns 
dB side lats 
dB rear fly's 
Rope handle face pulls
Machine side lats
Seated leg curls
Leg extensions 
Machine leg kick backs
Standing leg curls
Squats


----------



## MattG

You do quite a few exercises most workouts huh? How many sets per exercise you usually do? I usually do around 30 sets total for 2 body parts and that takes me 75 minutes...looks like you're hammering away for 2 hours or more


----------



## aon1

I generally do 3 to 7 sets per exercise 8 to 12 reps depending on what it takes to feel I got it done I've been cutting back the number of exercises lately and pushing up the weight it has sped up the workouts some and the time it takes to feel I've tore down the muscle.  I was hitting 2 to 3 hours a session everyday and some still are. I play it by ear though some parts get more reps and some I'll hit less reps real heavy some days ill hit 16-20 rep sets and do sets till shot. Lately I've really tried to keep it changing because my body was getting used to the 2-3hr so much that some days I wouldn't even get soreness the next day.


----------



## aon1

Cardio
dB press
dB incline
dB incline center chest
Decline bench
Cable declines
Machine press
Machine fly's 
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

I'm just past a month in to new bulk figure I'll update progress. 

Diet has worked pretty well, it seems I miss about 1 meal every other day, not sure what's up with it but I'm growing and not really adding fat that's noticeable. Strength and size gains are on schedule to meet my goals for the run so far,im sure this will get tougher as the run progresses. 

As far as the gear I had planned to run the anadrol for the first 8 weeks but instead it ended up working better to run it higher and drop at end of week 4. I'll see where I'm at after week 8 and bring back in if needed but if the runs stays it's course I doubt I'll need it. I'm just starting week 5 ,dropped the anadrol and bumped the sust,primo,and npp just enough to take up the slack. At this point I'm not adding anything else, it's not needed. If I keep making gains by bumping each month I may not even bring in the tren at week 9 unless needed.

As of today, day 33, I'm up 12lb solid, gains have stayed really steady. Recovery is good havnt needed to add extra supps. I know I haven't but it feels like I've put an 1" on my arms. I'm hoping what I'm feeling is my muscle finally stretching to end with some good size.

Cardio
Upright row wide
Hands touching bar shrugs
Wide lat pulldowns 
Hammer block pulldowns 
Reverse ez bar tri pulldowns set with rope pulldowns 
Open grip bar tri pushdowns set with rope overhead extensions 
Hammer curls
dB side lat raises 
dB w fly's 
dB rear fly's 
dB front raises 
Reverse ez bar curls
Machine rows flat grip


----------



## aon1

Leg press set with calve presses 
Leg extensions 
Seated leg curls
Machine kickbacks
Laying leg curls
Standing calves
Light squats to burn the pump in and finish out


----------



## aon1

Cardio

dB press
Flat bench
Incline dB
Incline plate machine
Decline bench
Decline cables
Rope pulldowns 
Pyramid bar pushdowns 
Cable curls
Cable side lats
Cable crossovers
Hammer curls
dB side lats
dB rear fly's
Machine fly's


----------



## aon1

Wide hammer pulldowns 
Wide lat pulldowns 
Seated hammer rows
Seated one arm rows
Low pulley trap pulls
Bent rows
Back extensions 
Calve presses 
dB military press


----------



## aon1

Work training really fucked up.last 3 days but hit what I could today anyway.....really flat and energy down after a 17 hr day but I'm not missing more workouts .....il find a new job first .....probably not an issue in a few though think I'm going to be able to start doing my complete arms and shoulders workouts at work should have 6 to 7  20 min spans to do them in every day will make a huge difference on time in evening workouts...

Every thing pretty much to fail
Seated leg curls 
Leg extensions 
Presses
Hammer curls 
Reverse ez bar curls
dB standing tri extensions 
Hammer block tri pushdowns 
Rope handle face pulls
Cable delts


----------



## aon1

Cardio

Decline bench
Bent row
dB presses 
Seated row
Incline plate machine
Wide lat pulldowns 
Machine fly's 
One arm mid cable pull across


----------



## psych

They still have decline benches.....


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> They still have decline benches.....



No fuckin gyms scared someone is gonna lift some weight they can't handle.......I do them either in the rack or on the smith with a decline ab bench


----------



## aon1

Figure I'd make.a.quick check in time is all fucked right now ....works got me 15+ a day then throwing in quick sessions when I can.....I'm pretty sure we weren't design for this but I'm gonna win this one if it kills me

I was up a solid 14lbs im now back down 12 of that from going non stop so I'm figuring I'm gonna add at least 2 more meals probably 3.....it should turn around and be a positive when I start running dB sets all week at work then hit 3 days of heavy kill it sets on weekend.....the way I have the new routine set up it will give me all my workouts but add an extra day of recovery for the added hours at work.....it should have me growing better and give me an extra hour a night sleep

Cardio
Chest
Arms
Calves


----------



## aon1

Flat bench
Incline bench
Upper chest plate machine
Decline bench
Cable declines 
Hammer curls
dB over head extensions standing
Cable curls
One arm reverse rope handle pulldowns 
Pyramid bar pushdowns 
Cable fly's 
Bent cable shrugs for reps
Machine fly's 

Went heavy on everything and push the reps past fail to half reps going to hit the rest of the body hard tomorrow except calves and rows , my work has me using a row motion all day a I hit twenty foot stairs all day so calves are hit daily now ....should have dB at work this week to hit about everything at work for reps then heavy on days off... it's crazy how much food it takes just to function at this point


----------



## psych

Manuel la or plus heavy lifting is insane on calories.  Enjoy that shit!
chipotle extra meat burritos
BK whoppers
ANY THING taco bell
ice cream


----------



## aon1

It's just crazy I can't eat enough if I slack on eating during the day I'm instantly ready to kill over I'm keeping it clean food but it's not easy.


----------



## psych

Not going to lie. I'm not a fan of bodybuilding. But to eat high calories AND keep it clean is fucking impressive.  Alot of will power to force food down.  Stay strong brother.


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> Not going to lie. I'm not a fan of bodybuilding. But to eat high calories AND keep it clean is fucking impressive.  Alot of will power to force food down.  Stay strong brother.





It's really starting to fuck with my head it's like a fuckn switch flipped on my metabolism, my goal is 290 but I'm at minimum 10 meals now plus a massive cheat once a week and I've lost 20lbs but look bigger in the mirror which I guess is the real end game but I've become majorly competitive at this point and I'm going to throw everything I have at doing what I said I would so the hgh and orals are coming back in in the next few. 

Heavy burn outs in the gym today going back tomorrow to destroy legs and anything else that doesn't hurt enough from today.


----------



## psych

aon1 said:


> It's really starting to fuck with my head it's like a fuckn switch flipped on my metabolism, my goal is 290 but I'm at minimum 10 meals now plus a massive cheat once a week and I've lost 20lbs but look bigger in the mirror which I guess is the real end game but I've become majorly competitive at this point and I'm going to throw everything I have at doing what I said I would so the hgh and orals are coming back in in the next few.
> 
> Heavy burn outs in the gym today going back tomorrow to destroy legs and anything else that doesn't hurt enough from today.



:headbang:


----------



## aon1

Got my shit to hit workouts at work finally so should make a big difference. Hit a good chest arms delts workout last night after work was hard to push through but felt good. Hitting it again today and in morning as hard as possible. When I get more time I'll put up the lifts I'm doing now but anyone reading along knows how I train by now.

Moved into third phase of cycle and feels good . I fucked up and ran out of primo so took a week to get back in but now running sust,primo,npp,tren,t3 going to bring in the t4 hgh and an oral just as soon as I get time to get them in.

With the diet it's basically the same as I started with but more meals think I'm going to start throwing in a fasting day every couple weeks where I just take in water teas ect. no food 24 hrs and see what it does . I just feel with all the food my system needs a break if you will.

When this run is done I will be stage ready


----------



## aon1

Hitting weights at work is working out great .....have started growing again finally.... have found the food is working better by running as many meals as possible on work days then eat clean but like a normal person on off days , like 5 meals on days off from work and the one massive cheat meal a week

Got a new gym ....family said it was time to work out at there gym ....don't care for it ....it's always full of normal people that look at you like what the fuck is he eating lol but not all bad they have a fuckn decline bench ...it's the oldest bench there but it's still there ...I think I'm the only guy using it while I have been there anyway.....there are a few real lifters I've seen so I'd say it gets used some

As far as cycle is going , I've eased back the sust a bit the closer i got to the gram mark the less I like the way I felt....and primo is supposed to be a feel good run but I'm probably on to much other shit to notice .....I will say when I ran out of the primo I felt the difference....adding it back in was a positive but I did up it at that point so may have helped


----------



## psych

Erry day son!!!


----------



## aon1

Finally got a minute to update my thread ......cycle is taking some changes I'm not used to but still rolling along....bumped the primo up to 1120 and instead of getting that primo good feel it has kinda kicked in the tren agitation which I never really get so not really pissed but toward bed time I've really had all of the world I want to put up with ,pretty much that slap the next idiot that says something to me feeling lol...sweats have upped since increasing the primo also....and I can take some pip,have always ran short esters but if I don't really watch how I'm injecting it's friggn hell for the next couple days even in glutes .....but I am running npp,tren a, sust and primo in one shot may need to bust it up.

Work outs at work are good but hate the new gym I just can't seem to get in a groove with the weekend work outs...but I will get it done

Food is becoming hell....not sure what changed ....my appetite has just left but if I don't force it in on schedule i start dropping out ....my first time with t3 wondering if this is the issue because my metabolism had went through the roof before I started it so may be over kill....

Anyway that's where I'm at with the run at this point hope everyone is growing well and doing well


----------



## psych

nice! keep us updated


----------



## aon1

Going to be a kill it day today hitting heavy chest and back then going back this afternoon and hitting shoulders and legs...

It seems no matter what I do this cycle has changed to a recomp ....I have an appointment with the beach over the holidays so I might say fuck it and go with it instead of fighting my body....I see other guys do mini cuts on long cycles, and by the time this run is done it will have been around a year and a half with little short cruises thrown in ...from this point out even cruises will be gram primo/ low tren/ no test.....I've never shreaded allnthe way down so I think I'm going to shread down for last 6 weeks of the year...should hit around 230-40 lean.....play on holiday come back fresh and lean and bulk for all I'm worth just to change it up because it doesn't seem to matter at this point what I do my body wants to recomp.....now I know what the skinny kids in school that couldn't gain felt like lol


----------



## aon1

Another good heavy day at the gym... I'm a little aggravated with my weight going up to I think around 275 then back down on this phase of the run but my wife tells me I'm bigger and leaner so is what it is....

So progress to this point

1. Diet: leaner and bigger still need to cut to get where I need to be

2. Drugs: I didn't really notice it till the last couple weeks but my strength gains have really progressed for example my bench has been a week point because of issues from years of construction but I'm up 120lbs on my rep sets, I don't do 1 rep max , I'm at the age a bad injury could end my lifting.

3 training: I've changed my training because work schedule and the change up is actually promoting progress. During the week is dumb bells ,body lifts for reps ect. then weekends are heavy for all I can get. It's a different progress but the change is working out a positive other than hating my new gym more each day....lol


----------



## aon1

Not much new hit a heavy full body today felt good I hate work not letting me over train any more, I really love the training it just takes you out of life for minute and puts you at your best...battle the iron.....only had couple cc of npp left so just stuck it in the tren bottle and upped the tren....havnt slept right since lol so now at 1400 primo 700 sust 700 tren t3 ....I played with the doses through the run and that seems to be the right spot but I'm either going to have to start eating till I'm sick or cut and shread


----------



## aon1

Havnt posted any progress pics because honestly until I'm my vision of perfect there's no real point but feed back is always useful this is kind of a shity pic from couple months back I think but it doesn't show my tats ect so it's what I got


----------



## aon1

Any chance someone can resize and turn that pic....I don't have a clue how


----------



## AnaSCI

aon1 said:


> Any chance someone can resize and turn that pic....I don't have a clue how



Resized. Looking thick aon!

To resize just save the pic to your desktop - right click on it and open it with 'paint' (every comp comes with it) - click on resize - click save - done.

If you are posting from a phone, no clue, don't use or carry a phone that much at all


----------



## aon1

AnaSCI said:


> Resized. Looking thick aon!
> 
> To resize just save the pic to your desktop - right click on it and open it with 'paint' (every comp comes with it) - click on resize - click save - done.
> 
> If you are posting from a phone, no clue, don't use or carry a phone that much at all



Thanks... I used my phone I don't do pics much but will use laptop next time ..the way you explained it I think I can get it


----------



## aon1

In that pic I think I'm 273 ......any opinions if my shape is fitting the weight....if that makes sense......I know in my head that I've made tons of gains from the sack of shit I let myself become before I started but I just don't see myself as big enough for what I'm wanting .....I guess for 273 I think I should look bigger


----------



## Sully

aon1 said:


> In that pic I think I'm 273 ......any opinions if my shape is fitting the weight....if that makes sense......I know in my head that I've made tons of gains from the sack of shit I let myself become before I started but I just don't see myself as big enough for what I'm wanting .....I guess for 273 I think I should look bigger



Remember, we're never quite as big as we should be, no matter how big we get. It's a bad mental trap to fall into. You can only fight your body so hard for so long. Always take a minute to step back and give yourself some credit for what you've achieved and how far you've come. It's harder than most people could ever understand. 

With regards to the pic, it's hard to say cuz it's so blurry. But, leaner is always better. A lean 220 still looks better than a fat 300. You gotta do you, but maybe it's time to start that hard cutter and get lean so you can see where you're truly at.


----------



## aon1

Well I've come to realize now that I'm at the higher doses of supposed primo that it probably some sort of mast blend the sides I'm getting now line up to alot of mast.....I've never ran primo or mast but these higher doses don't feel like what I've read on primo.....I've asked about how it should be but really no response .....so I guess if I'm going to run primo I'm gonna have to start testing it when I start a new source....on the other hand this explains alot about how my cycle went sideways in part, I was as heavy as 275 give or take then no matter what I did leaned back down to 255 - 260 so I guess I'm going to do the mini cut wich shouldn't be hard If I drop at most 10% I'd be shreaded because I can see my abs now just really soft ....any way mini cut wich I believe will have be better set to start bulking with everything I can throw at it after ....I'm going to keep it lean as possible I've put alot of good muscle on this year if I can do even the same gain this next year I'll be lean heavy weight..

Anyway going to keep lifting heavy and start keto ....I've considered using the carb cycle lay out in the other section but really dont know....I know keto works for me so will probably stick with what works


----------



## aon1

Killed it today in the gym .....chest keeps getting stronger seems I'm hitting new personal best as far as rep weight every week.....I'm working out alot less and gaining alot more strength and lean size is following .....

had my first ever tren moment today ....I don't like my new gym anyway and this douche thought he was something grabs a weight in front of me ....doods beside me had that look on there face they were getting ready to see ol boy beat like a.bitch I payed for...I guess I had that look .... I was in control but first thing in my head was beating the no respect for gym educate mother fucking punk in the head with the plate i had in my hand until his fucking brain drained out his fucking  eyes......I guarantee he seen where he was about to go and started lifting on the other side of the room like I say I was in control and no chance of losing it but never had a moment like that

Starting keto tomorrow going to suck but I think it's needed at this point to return to gaining the way I'm after....


----------



## aon1

Really forgot how much I hate keto but it is what it is.....almost time for a short cruise again but trying to pic a winner for a new source is like playing the fuckn lottery ....under dosed orals ....mystery batch primo ect lol I'm almost at the point of saying fuck it .. cruising gram test feeling like shit or not then running couple grams of cattle juice for the next blast.....may not be the best approach but  least I know what I'm running....who knows I think being on this long is starting to wear on me.......whatever it takes right lol


----------



## aon1

Not much to update .....On much earned vacation time with family....What it's about as far as I'm concerned......Dropped everything and now cruising on gram test e and 350 test p......Will run this till mid Jan then back on bulk......Gram primo,gram test bumping up until uncomfortable,anadrol to start then heavy tren then finish with halo,, running hgh- slin-t3,t4...As many clean cals a day as I can shove in until mid summer or so then cut and try to be stage worthy by Sept....will probably pull out all stops toward end of run and go just as extreme as it takes to get it done.....dnp ,mast, extra orals will probably be added in as needed up to the point I feel it's doing permanent damage to my health....I won't trade a future with my kids for one day of glory but I will take it as close as possible......


----------



## aon1

Back from a much deserved and awsome vacation so I guess it's time to get back to the bulk ..Upping the gear in a few then bringing in the food.....I think this break was needed I feel better and think I look better than before heading out ...Didn't drop any muscle and always seem to gain quicker after not working body parts for a bit so should get a big jump in size after getting back after it...onward to the prize


----------



## aon1

Well after laying off I got a really good workout today after the cutting and test cruise my body fat is down but still lifting the same weight but not as many reps for the sets, still feeling good......Turned the gear back up and getting a new work schedule so going back to overtraining.....fuckn yes....Starting the growth as soon as I get time to get it tested to make sure how much I need to run ....Not planning on over doing the growth just enough for anti aging and fat loss


----------



## aon1

Been a minute but work outs seem to have alot better intensity since taking the break, tren seems to have better bite after taking a break from it , in general everything is better after a break...As of late I've been moderating the food but like it or not it's time to eat  ...I still hate the new gym but lifting and teaching the kids has given me renewed drive....You can just see that since of life still being ahead of them in them ...they seem to just enjoy every minute of life......I'd pay good money to have that back.


----------



## lycan Venom

Share that knowledge with me!


----------



## aon1

Sick as fuck today....Pretty rare but still killed it in the gym...I have my new work schedule lined out finally so I need to get back to this log...its crazy how much better doing a log keeps you on point....Got a little motivation from the gym lately ,when I first started lifting it seems when I would try weird or lifts that weren't popular people would give you that what the fuck does he think he's doing look but it seems after you start swelling up they more study what your doing and then in the next few you see others doing these lifts.....I really didn't notice this it was actually my daughter that caught it then I started noticing.....I could care less I'm there to lift ...I didn't care they thought I was stupid at first and I don't care they think I know what I'm doing now lol ... Honestly I'm somewhere in the middle I'm finally figuring out what really works for me and that it's everchanging as your body changes...but it shows you that you've made more.progress than you think...So it motivates you none the less.

Today I changed stuff up and started working the hell out of the smaller muscles then hit the bigger lifts like chest ect. It made a real difference ....my numbers were down but it really isolated chest because my arms and shoulders were already shot....Think I'll run it like this for awhile......Picked the food up today also but keeping it leaner than.normal and very clean with carb timing added in .....Reason for trying this way is I've noticed I feel I was growing more with the less food pound for pound....


----------



## aon1

Double post sorry


----------



## aon1

Damn life seems to go where the fuck it wants to no matter how much of a control freak a guy is....Between family responsibilities, bs with work, and friggen having to travel the last month has been shit for gym time but that shit stops now...hopefully getting back to this log will get shit back on point...I've kept up the gear and the diet so the gym is really what's gotta get back right ....I'm pretty sure the gym is what keeps me half sane...

Back to the gym over last four days and killed it... felt great ....wife is alot happier my mello level is back where should be...Day 1 all out arms delts calves, day 2 chest traps ,day 3 heavy ass legs bis tris day 4 back shoulders....Today rest and cheat tommorow start again as hard as I can go...

Getting ready to change up on the gear.                                                                                         I'm running primo 700 tren (pellets) 700 and sust 700..
Going to completely drop the test and add a few things ,up the other 2....unless I'm forgetting this will be the first time I've completely drop test in probably 3 or more years...I'm pretty nervous about it but it needs done....If it goes to shit I'll just have to tough it out..

My weight is back around 260 give or take....It seems no matter where I go with my weight I end up back at 250-260.....This is my last push for the heavy numbers....I'm going to throw everything ive learned about myself up to this point at it ......Where I land I land.....From there it's going to be about staying healthier, shreaded ,functional, and lean gains....

If fuckn life would just leave me the fuck alone and let me lift I could conquer this mountain......Im about to the point of saying fuck life and climbing the fuckn mountain....


----------



## aon1

Hit a really good heavy arms and calves....Last day of sust....
7 sets hammers moderate up to heavy
8 sets pyramid bar tri push downs moderate to heavy and back down
4 sets heavy one arm machine preacher curls
6 sets reverse grip rope handle tri pulldowns mod to heavy
7 sets rope handle face pulls high mod up to heavy
5 sets rear delts dB moderate
5 sets dB side lats mod up to heavy
10 sets heavy calve presses to fail


----------



## lycan Venom

Glade to see you back. As much as we all love to hit the weight and want to bad ass, family and work comes first. That makes you a man and commands respect.

Keep up the log when you can, always enjoy following along.


----------



## aon1

Gym a little busy today but still got decent chest / shoulders. It helped that I'm back to my gym part time now so most people there know how to lift together with common respect.

Any way 
6 sets incline dB heavy to fuckn heavy
8 sets high cable fly's to fail moderate to heavy
6 sets low cable fly's to fail moderate
6 sets low cable trap pulls heavy to heavier
4 sets behind the back bar shrugs heavy
5 sets chest press moderate to heavy
4 sets mil press moderate( wasn't feeling it so moved on)
5 sets cable declines moderate to heavy

Didn't get to do all the lifts I wanted but really went for the held contraction on the lifts and made for a really good chest day...


----------



## aon1

Gym packed like I've never seen so single exercises to fails

10 sets rope push downs mod to heavy and back
10 sets one arm preacher machine heavy to fail
10 sets calve machine heavy to fail
8 sets calve press heavy to fail
5 set lat pulldowns moderate to fail
6 sets seated hammer block rows mod up to heavy
6 set bent wide rows moderate to fail
Machine back extensions I do these in 4 heavy sets as many reps as possible but shoot for no less than 200 reps total these seem to really help lower back issues


----------



## aon1

Legs and delts today but knee wasnt feeling good so stuck to high sets machines no big compounds but was a good change up 

10 sets machine side lats mod up to heavy 
10 sets dB rear delts mod up to heavy
4 sets side lat cables ( rotator pain put stop to these short order from the pump)
10 sets rope handle face pulls mod up to heavy and back down
10 sets leg extensions moderate for reps
8 sets seat leg curls mod up to heavy pushing the reps
8 sets machine kick backs mod to heavy and wabbled to truck


----------



## aon1

Rest day yesterday....Pretty sure as I progress my lifting style adapts to what personally work better for my body because it seems I'm lifting a lot less exercises lately and getting alot more out of it......Could just be from having more muscle to tear down when lifting now but definitely see a difference in workouts for the better....

Arms and calves today
8 sets dB hammers mod to heavy for 5 sets then 3 mod burnout sets
5 sets heavy to real heavy dB tri kick backs
8 sets cable curls heavy
8 sets flat bar tri pushdowns 5 sets mod to heavy 3 sets heavy burn outs
3 sets cable side lats moderate
6 sets face pulls heavy
4 sets side lats dB heavy
10 sets calve presses heavy to fail dropping weight last 3 sets


----------



## aon1

Fuckn love sat nights at my gym ...Empty no distractions...

6 sets dB press flat heavy up then one mod burn set
5 sets incline dB heavy up
5 sets incline dB center chest mod
7 sets decline bench heavy drop sets
10 sets cable fly 2 low pullies 8 high bent mod to heavy and back
6 sets Mill press behind neck moderate 
9 sets front bar shrugs heavy and slow reps

Bumped primo to 1050 may bump the tren soon but not in a rush.....I'm growing .... Strength is climbing.....And work out are good so no real need yet.....


----------



## aon1

6 sets hammer block seated rows mod to heavy
7 sets wide lat pulldowns mod to heavy for 5sets then 2 mod sets
8 sets flat bar tri pushdowns heavy up and back
7 sets hammer curls heavy up and back
10 sets one arm rope handle tri pulldowns mod for pump reps
8 sets cable curls mod for pump reps
6 sets over head pyramid bar tri extensions heavy
4 sets machine back extensions 250 total reps
7 sets seated calves mod for 202 total reps


The run is going really well ....better I think than usual....Going to leave gear where at for a bit but bringing in growth and slin in next 2 maybe 3 weeks ....Been putting this off because I'm decided to run slin with the growth and with meals on certain days....Leary of this still but it's time....will be running novolin r ....I don't have good access to fast slin so will make do..I'm going to try and post up my protocol and post pretty detailed my results,side effects ect with it...If it makes me fuckn fat it will be dropped pretty quick but running tren/growth/primo it shouldn't


----------



## aon1

10sets machine side lats mod to heavy
8 sets rear delts cables mod to heavy
4 sets w fly's mod
6 sets squats mod for reps
8 sets leg extensions mod for reps
9 sets seated leg curls mod to heavy


----------



## aon1

Break yesterday back at it today...Pretty sure the day of eating laying around was needed because today was a really good session ...

6 sets dB hammers heavy
6 sets dB overhead tri extensions heavy
5 sets low pulley cable curls heavy
8 sets machine tri push downs maxed out the machine
6 sets dB rear delts mod up to heavy
8 sets machine side lats mod to heavy
3 sets standing calves heavy
6 sets calve presses heavy
4 sets cable side lats


----------



## aon1

Full gym so machines for reps mostly but change up helps from time to time ...Any gym days a good day.....

10sets chest press mod for reps
8 sets machine fly's mod for reps
10 sets shoulder press mod up and back for reps
7 sets decline bench mod up and back for reps
6 sets high cable fly's bent mod up for reps


----------



## psych

love the volume. What rep range are you in?


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> love the volume. What rep range are you in?



There's a few exceptions but usually when I go for reps 16 to 20 the last couple sets usually  a few less

When going heavy I'll get down to as low as 4 to 6 by last few sets


----------



## aon1

I should add heavy ,moderate ect is relative to the day and the lift not really the number it's more the feel....like today I was grunting to hammer curl the 85s clean for 8 and usually I can push and get 10-12 clean if I want it enough, today I felt good but that shit wasn't happening if I'd took the whole can of preworkout......

6 sets dB side lats mod to heavy
6 sets dB rear delts same
6 sets hammers same
8 sets reverse grip rope handle tri pulldowns mod up and back
8 sets high cable curls same
6 sets rope pushdowns heavy
6 sets rope handle face pulls heavy
6 sets bent bar rows mod up and back
6 sets seated machine rows same
6 sets machine pulldowns same
4 sets back extensions for 204 total reps


----------



## aon1

Been rolling around my slin protocol and going to keep it pretty simple .....It's going to depend on the day what I run....On days I work it will be growth mixed together with r morning when waking fasted then cardio ( proper carb timing of course) then if I can workout early enough after work just slin pre workout....

On days I don't work it will be the same deal upon wake up then slin growth mix again later in day then slin pre workout. 

On days I'm not working out it will be just the morning slin and growth for the first 30 days or so then at that point nothing on non work out days....I'll be t4/t3 ect 

Does anyone see any issues with the basic layout of what I'm running? Dose will be set by feel and worked up to.


----------



## aon1

Skipped yesterday and just took an extra rest day just felt I needed it......It was a good choice felt really good today got a good workout with minimal exercises...Only exception was my knee again this is the second time recently I had to burn out my legs on the machines with minimal big lifts....I think it's time for good wraps and may have to get some deca....Had no intention of ever running deca this run or any other for that matter because how well I like npp but I'm pretty sure my right knee has just put in to many endless hours on the road...


7 sets db hammer curls hit new pb
8 sets reverse grip rope handle pulldowns
6 sets high cable curls to back of head
6 sets rope handle face pulls twisted grip 
7 sets db Rear delts
6 sets dB side lats
8 sets leg extensions
8 sets seated leg curls
10 sets calve press
2 sets leg press


----------



## aon1

6 sets hammer curls
6 sets machine tri pushdowns
6 sets reverse ez bar curls
6 sets tri push backs
2 sets tri over head extensions (just wasn't there)
6 sets dB side delts
6 sets cable rear delts
6 sets high pull curls to back of head
6 sets rope pushdowns
8 sets calve press


----------



## lycan Venom

How do the knees feels? Sharp pains, just give out,  etc? What about just getting them checked out with an xray to see if there is any bone spurs, calcium build up or arthritis?


----------



## aon1

lycan Venom said:


> How do the knees feels? Sharp pains, just give out,  etc? What about just getting them checked out with an xray to see if there is any bone spurs, calcium build up or arthritis?



Mainly just pain in the joint below the cap toward to front . Right knee always seems to be the culprit worse than left. I feel it pretty good doing extensions to but can adjust reps,weight,and squeeze to make them work but squats is just no..Trying to lunge squat in the smith is fuck no.....I'm guessing dropping test is contributing because last night I felt my elbow a little and I really don't get much elbow pain ever. 

I think I'm going to try deca and stick to leg presses and we have a squat plate machine that I can control the lifts alot better with and take it from there. I really don't want the doc bills unless it comes to that.


----------



## lycan Venom

Could just be something like shin splits, where the muscle fibers are detaching from the fascia or bone. Too strong for your own good sorta thing maybe. Just keep an eye on kt and dont push to hard where you end up fucking something major up.


----------



## aon1

I'm pretty sure after today it's a combination of age and running my adex to long after dropping the test because today I'm feeling the crashed estro.....My intent with tapering the ai was to avoid rebound after running it for years now but I'm thinking it's gotta go completely or at least spread way out and Deca...I've also discovered my training window is 3-4 weeks then has to be at least adjusted think I'll switch to week or so reps week or so heavy or a mix we'll see....

6 sets incline dB
6 sets chest press
6 sets machine fly's
6 sets declines
6 sets mil press
6 sets hammer curls
8 sets rope pushdowns
5 sets low cable trap pulls


----------



## aon1

Back day was really low drive...Wasn't really an energy issue as much as.drive ...

6 sets lat pulldowns
6 sets seated hammer block rows
6 sets high pulley standing row to gut
6 sets low pulley standing row to gut
Seated calves 120 reps total


----------



## aon1

Had to put a little test back in my run... almost instant difference.....I wasn't having  any sex drive issues or energy issues really but mental focus was all but gone , joints felt like I needed a wheel chair and motivation was shit.....test just affects so many things besides what we champion it for....Really drives home I'm on for life..


Slin starts this week going run it for about a week and see where I'm at with it and the other doses..I was pretty leary of slin but at this point I'm looking forward to it .....It should be a big difference the more I read on it...

8 sets leg press
8 sets calve presses
6 sets leg extensions
6 sets seated leg curls


----------



## lycan Venom

Keep updating, share the slin protocol. I want to see the difference from before and after use.


----------



## aon1

lycan Venom said:


> Keep updating, share the slin protocol. I want to see the difference from before and after use.




Absolutely this is my first go with slin so should make a big difference...Starting tommorow ...Would have started today but wanted the wife home the whole first day just in case I react or whatever...She's had experience with diabetes in here close family so pretty sure she can pull me back if I fuck up...Tommorow will be 2-3 iu fasted mixed with hgh upon waking,light cardio, just to see if I react poorly ect...Then going to run it pre workout at a decent dose to match my food that way I have someone here to test the waters so to speak with both ways I'm going to run it.

Hit a couple rest days and switching to a 3 day split for awhile...If the slin and growth go well I'm going to bump calories .


All were 6-7 sets today except a few cable hit 8-10 sets 

dB incline center chest
Incline plate machine
High pulley cable flys
High pulley cable declines
Twisted grip hammer block tri pushdowns
Rope pulldowns
dB w fly's
dB rear delts
dB side delts
dB front delts
Seated calves


----------



## Marky boy

What a log just read every page lol. 

Would you consider slin multiple times a day to really pack that size on?


----------



## aon1

Marky boy said:


> What a log just read every page lol.
> 
> Would you consider slin multiple times a day to really pack that size on?



If slin would be beneficial ran multiple times a day or not is entirely dependent on the person running it and how they run it.I gain weight easy if I just ran it several times a day it would make me fat as fuck. But on the other hand I'm running 3-4 times a day on certain days now and if I could afford enough HGH to go with it id be running it 6-7 times a day and Heath would look like my bitch lol....


----------



## aon1

Well today ended up being first day of slin....Did 3 iu with 6 units of HGH fasted noticed odd taste first peak and second...No hypo but had a not really queasy but pre queasy feeling at both peak times. I shouldn't have felt anything on that amount but I felt different .

Then pre workout o hell the pump was enough I hit arms and will have to finish with back tonight. I ended up running 10 iu slin with the other 4 units of growth I had left. Again I tasted it at peak. And the working  pump was crazy .No need for preworkout ever again. I ended up running 5 grams of carbs per iu plus protein powder for first shake then nothing till second peak. Worked perfectly only real noticed issue was the odd taste and got the prequeasy feeling again especially when lifting heavy but think I'll stick to the 5 grams of carbs except maybe on legs...


----------



## aon1

Forgot I also got that sleepy as fuck feeling on the second peak both ways...Just that yawning want a nap feeling


----------



## aon1

Ran a little different today I ran 3 iu with 5 units upon waking fasted and hit feeders fasted while cooking breakfast this worked well then after this cleared I ran 5 iu with 5 units this worked fine but I changed my carbs at the end of this and shot 10 iu for my pre work out I tried to get a little more complicated with the pre shake and had pretty good bloat coming on during legs ......workout still decent but second peak post work meal I was miserably bloated, so probably sticking to the sugars for the workouts. I feel the way I ran yesterday the pump was easier also....yesterday I looked at a weight and got a pump....Today was still a great pump but it came from reps and squeeze...

For the workout not really sure how many sets started at 20 reps and hit sets until I had to drop weight , hit this til I was down to 6-8 reps for all worked really well kept it to a few exercises  it tore the legs down .

Leg press
Seated leg curls
Leg extensions
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Another thing I noticed with legs today my knees and joints in general felt better than they have in a very long time...As I was dropping the reps and bumping weight I never felt it in my knees even once...Not sure if it's the slin pushing water in or what but only change as of late is the growth and slin and I don't think it's been long enough for the growth to do anything to my knees so I'm thinking it's the slin...


----------



## aon1

Rest day yesterday so just ran 5iu with 5 units growth morning....Think that's the spot because my upper body keeps a pump there most of the day....Ran the same this morning with same pump....Going to try 15 iu preworkout today and see how much difference there is from 10 iu....As far as any changes I've put on 7 pounds since first shot....No noticable fat but some water for sure. Changed gear to 1050 primo/1050 tren planning to start orals within the next couple weeks ...To be honest I'll be glad when September gets here so I can take a good break ....I'm sick of running on and off and this thing's gonna get pretty out there by September....But whatever it fuckn takes


----------



## aon1

Ran all sets at 20 reps to start for a couple and just bumping up weight and dropping reps til 6-8 reps again think I'll run these a bit for the change up .Only exception was flat dB and flat chest press just wasn't feeling them today I think I got a couple heavy sets of dB and 3-4 mod sets of chest press and realized it wasn't happening..
Machine tri presses
Incline dB press
Flat dB press
Incline dB center chest
Tricept dB push backs
Chest press
Machine fly's
High cable fly's
Cable pullovers
Rope pulldowns
Mill presses


----------



## aon1

Hit back last night ..Still running 5iu/5 units mornings ...Late work out so no slin...Stayed with the 20 down to 6-8 reps for everything except hammers and shrugs

Hammer curls
Wide lat pulldowns
Hammer block pulldowns
Wide seated row
One arm seated row
Heavy bar shrugs
Machine side delts
dB rear delts
Cable curls
Rope face pulls
Back extensions


----------



## aon1

Slin still going fine but I swear it fucks with the mirror...Lol ...One day I'll look like I'm getting leaner and heavier then other time I think I'm going the other way...Still haven't went above 20iu for the day ....not really sure I need to will see where it goes...


Cable side delts
dB side delts 
dB rear delts
One arm reverse rope handle pulldowns
Rope pulldowns
Leg extensions
Seated leg curls
Calve presses
Leg press


----------



## aon1

Workouts are starting to suffer a bit I've upped food ...Moved carbs...And energy drinks ect just seem to make.me feel sick...Think I'm going to push up the t3 and t4



High cable fly's
Cable declines
Reverse rope handle pulldowns
Twisted grip hammer block tri push downs
Chest press
dB side delts 
dB rear delts
Incline dB press


----------



## aon1

Dropped all the slin and growth today to see if there was any difference in the workout and there was a definite difference...I had a really good workout and really didn't hit many exercises...energy was up...muscle was pumped and shot when finished, and my growth I don't believe is nothing exceptional so definitely need to push things up if I'm going to keep running the slin/growth to compensate for the strain on my system

Lat pulldowns
Seated ez bar short rows to waist
Bent overhand rows set with underhand
Hammer curls
High pulley cable curls to back of neck
Low pulley trap pulls


----------



## aon1

Had to do some travel so hit a double Wednesday legs/ arms delts , rest Thursday,chest shoulders Tris last night traveling so no slin....... diets really rough to maintain traveling but trying, run couple extra days tren dose and extra 5 days primo before leaving so wouldn't miss to much gear while gone seems to have worked....I have decided that running the slin/growth works better cycling it with workouts and rest days off, it keeps the workout quality alot better so I think for me better growth, but I am going to up growth / slin on the days i do run it so it will be high dose 2 on 1 off 1 on 1 off 2 on so around 10 to 15 unit 5 out of 7 days a week....with about 30 iu slin for the day total....will hit back bis traps calves tonight......


----------



## psych

that looks brutal trying to diet and travel. keep it up bro


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> that looks brutal trying to diet and travel. keep it up bro



It was difficult to say the least and longer I was gone more I had to sacrifice quality of the calories...but the trip was good and bad I noticably added a little fat to mid section even though I got in some pretty good workouts....the issue was I believe not having in the gear steady as she goes....the preloading the primo helped but dropping the tren/growth/slin is where the damage happened....before leaving I think those 3 items where starting to shine and choosing to not travel with them went backwards but this is a good thing it showed I'm on the right track if I can dial it in.

So here's where the plan is for now...it's an adaptive plan so will probably get tweeked between now and the September goal date....

I've bumped the tren to 1400 leaving primo at 1050 and test 140...changing slin protocal to 4units growth /5 iu slin morning then 3 units growth/3iu slin 3 or so hours then 3growth/15iu slin workout...I will at some point adjust doses and I crease one or two more inject times for a total of 15 units growth I stead of 10....

The tren is only going to be in for 3-4 more weeks at this dose then drop it and bring it back in farther along at a real heavy dose ...

When I drop the tren I'm going to bump the test as high as I can tolerate and probably won't run another oil until the tren comes back in at that point I'll see where I'm at with the primo dose

I plan to bring in anadrol at a mod dose 3 times a day cycled increasing as needed until bloodwork says to quit or until var comes in at end of run....

If everything plays right time wise I'll post hgh serum numbers,test levels on how much ect... I may do some testing of the other gear also I want to know exactly how good the gear was in response to what my end of run gains are.....Im pounding the doses on this one and would really like to know without any guessing of feel there quality, especially when I know my tren is 100% and overpowering the other gear....but it's all going to depend on. time.....there also thyroid,ai,dnp,and vitamin getting run may post them at end and if they worked or not...

If someone has some amazing growth they wanted to give me at a big discount to serum test it wouldn't hurt my feeling any....or my wallet....lol

Will hit gym again tomorrow with new protocol and see how it plays


----------



## aon1

Went to hit chest today and was just feeling arms so hit arms and delts then finished out with calves..


----------



## aon1

Today was just an awesome day, and I needed it, workouts have been doing better but today was back to where I should feel. When you hit that certain balance with tren it's just there. 
My lifts are really up and look is improving but scale is hovering so food is going up again fat or no fat I'm not waisting the that high of a tren dose on not enough food.

Just blasted chest and triceps today...had to make myself not just do a full body...if tomorrow goes the same I'm pretty sure I'm bringing extra food and doing a full body session haven't done it for a long time so would be an enjoyable change up


----------



## aon1

Another good day...may have to rest arms a bit I've been hitting them heavy trying to push growth and it's working but I may be developing an issue with my right bi it's felt like it's not recovered for a few days now, the pain is right at the bottom through the outside of the joint....it's more really sore than pain but no more pushing pr for a few till it heals..everything else was good today pretty much couldn't find a limit

Most sets were 2-3 rep sets then 1-2 working sets

High cable curl
Seat hammer block row
Rope handle face pulls
Mid cable one arm pull across
Low pulley trap pulls
Wide pulldowns
Rear db fly
Db side lat
Squats
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Couple days off to let arm heal up some with mixed results the arm is better but I've discovered I can't take breaks like that running that much tren without feeling downright I'll by the second day.....hit the gym today an immediately felt great again .

Incline bench
Chest press
Machine flys
Incline plate machine close grip
One arm reverse rope handle pulldowns
Hammer block tri pushdowns
Standing hammer block chest pulls squeezing the delts
Db tri pushbacks
Side lat raises


----------



## psych

Hell yeah love days like that.


----------



## aon1

Arm still a little odd feeling but it seems to go away after I get warmed up a few sets in so I hit bis anyway ...just tried to get a decent burn without over doing it went pretty well....doing another mini cut in the next few....it seemed to work well last time for firing gains and it should set me up for the final 14- 16 weeks of this run....running dnp for the first time during this bridge cut hoping to drop as much fat as possible to have plenty growth room for the final blast....won't be getting crazy with the dnp plan to run as little as I can get by with for the effect I want....not looking to feel like dog shit to lean down an extra few pounds


Hammer curls
Seated machine hammer row
Machine pulldowns
Db  curls
High cable curls
Bar shrugs
Db rows
Machine extensions​
Seated hammer block rows


----------



## psych

aon1 said:


> Arm still a little odd feeling but it seems to go away after I get warmed up a few sets in so I hit bis anyway ...just tried to get a decent burn without over doing it went pretty well....doing another mini cut in the next few....it seemed to work well last time for firing gains and it should set me up for the final 14- 16 weeks of this run....running dnp for the first time during this bridge cut hoping to drop as much fat as possible to have plenty growth room for the final blast....won't be getting crazy with the dnp plan to run as little as I can get by with for the effect I want....not looking to feel like dog shit to lean down an extra few pounds
> 
> 
> Hammer curls
> Seated machine hammer row
> Machine pulldowns
> Db  curls
> High cable curls
> Bar shrugs
> Db rows
> Machine extensions​
> Seated hammer block rows



This is why I love your post. Your shit is set up in order and its just pertinent  info. facts facts facts.


----------



## aon1

Started the dnp today at 100 didn't really feel much different ....going to give it three days and then bump to 200 if needed probably won't go much above that ....I'm not trying to be stage shreaded just lean out some for the final blast....really hoping to hit at least close to my goal lean weight by Sept. That will tell me where I'm going for the following year weather it be hire a trainer, stay my coarse, ect..

Pyramid bar pushdowns
One arm reverse rope handle pulldowns
Db curls
Db hammer curls
Cable side/rear delts 
Db rear delts
Machine side.lats
Db side lats
Leg extensions
Seated.leg curls
Calve press
Leg press


----------



## aon1

Mother's day and a few poor days of sleep made for rough weekend for trying to workout but still got some feeders yesterday and think I'm going to kill arms delts and calves tonight...looking forward to it ...gym seems to make any day better


----------



## aon1

Got the dnp up to 200 can just start.to tell I'm on it now , it's like it amplified my tren sweats and made them go through out the day instead of just in bed...fucked up though when I get tren sweats my head is the only place that really sweats, and fuckn dnp is the same ....just pores from my head hair drenched all day and night....I will say though it's not what I expected I can tell it's leaning me down and Im still taking in alot of food ..just cutting certain foods to drop fat...but if it wasn't for the sweat I wouldn't know I was on it....

Kept the work at a mod pace not to screw with the arm but got pretty good chest in and hit calves again ...it seems at times I can't hit calves enough they just seem to recover instantly  unless I do some 200 rep burn out and even then they recover pretty damn quick..


Incline DB press
Machine flys
Incline plate machine
Decline cables
Cable flys
Seated calves
Chest press


----------



## aon1

Not sure the issue but just didn't have the focus today..the exercises I hit went really good but just couldn't get head in the game..

Lat pulldown
Seated row overhand easybar
Cable curls
Bar shrugs
Db curls
Back extensions


----------



## aon1

Think the dnp is starting to effect workouts a bit now not bad just really no focus but sweating fat off in short order...so eased on the arm and got through....I think the dnp had me a.little hypo today also not bad but will be watching it

Curls light
Rope handle pulldowns 
Over head rope handle extensions
Cable curls
Leg extensions
Lying leg curls
Squats


----------



## aon1

Well hit a good workout today but walked away unimpressed since bringing in the anadrol 3 time a day at 25 mg on top of the tren at 1400 my strength is up.so much I just don't​ feel I'm getting the full tear down even though I know it was a good workout if that makes any sense...still easing the arm ...it's almost time(few days) to drop down the tren so waiting for then to bring in the npp/ var ... probably doesn't make a difference but shooting my slin/hgh as close to the injuries as possible 3 times a day....

Yesterday​ some arms
Today normal chest shoulders Tris...


----------



## aon1

Well mini cut has went pretty well as planned I'm still 253 and can see abs and sides in morning before I start the food for the day.....you can still see them through the day but not being tanned you have to be in the light right but that's fine for this point in the run ....I figure if I can even add 10 decent pounds by Sept when I cut.down I should be real close.to my lean weight goal ...the combo of tren/slin/hgh with the higher dosed gear is just a game changer combo....dnp doesn't hurt anything either but will say it seems to pull down drive the longer your on it


Machine curls
Machine lat pulldown heavy
Machine seated row
Wide bar seated cable row heavy
High cable curls to back of neck
Low.cable.trap pulls
Back extensions


----------



## lycan Venom

Keep it up, following along.


----------



## aon1

Been on holiday for a few with family so tried to make it productive as possible with a few self experiments.....was having trouble with tendons in arm so instead of weight training and visiting new gyms a few days like I usually do I dropped all weights and stuck to light cardio when possible and really pushed my swimming and snorkel time , done around a 1/3 mile beach swim in the waves to start, that doesn't seem like much but when you haven't done it in years and weigh over 250 it's a good workout..then we always snorkel a bunch of grass flats ect , but they have a really long ship channel into the bay so this year I snorkeled the rocks the whole channel and back , all together I got in somewhere close to couple miles, I was beat.

Then food is always a bitch on these trips so I cut my meals to two a day, breakfast was a pile of eggs/ potatoes with a pile of protein pancakes/syrup then supper was real foods usually beef or pork at a healthy amount with different sides thrown in like oysters one night and whatever they had good with each meal..

The results of the above....instead of putting on fat I think I leaned out some overall ...I lost a total of 7 lbs and look as good or better than started.....so from now out I believe the 2 meals a day will be my travel regiment...

Anyway arm feels alot better will be killing it tonight at gym....


----------



## AnaSCI

Aon, any current progression pics? What are you holding at now and at what height?


----------



## lycan Venom

Swimming is always a good work out. Harder to do it when you are not a skinny mofo. Going to habe to share some pictures of the fun times.


----------



## aon1

AnaSCI said:


> Aon, any current progression pics? What are you holding at now and at what height?




I'll see what Vaca pics I have ...I should have taken a few after the minicut ....on weight I'm actually down to 246 when I got home but I dropped the tren down and dropped the anadrol , growth, slin ,dnp all together for the trip so weight will climb pretty fast now that the arm is improved alot so I can bump everything for the last blast in this run. 
I'm back on the growth /slin 3 a day now ,anadrol 3x25 will increase if needed, raising the test as high as I can comfortably run this week, leaving the tren low till further down the road, probably adding var shortly, and will be adding in npp shortly.



Hit arms ,delts,calves tonight . Didn't push the curls real hard but arm felt pretty good.


----------



## aon1

lycan Venom said:


> Swimming is always a good work out. Harder to do it when you are not a skinny mofo. Going to habe to share some pictures of the fun times.




Swimming is definitely a good workout I really should do more, my wife's gym has a pool and I never get around to using it may need to change that.


----------



## aon1

Just hit chest today kept it simple got it done and out


Incline bench
Chest press
Machine flys
Cable declines
Cable pullovers


----------



## aon1

Hit back last night usuals.....may have to get wife to do some progress pics....I've tried taking a few at the gym but this phone is shit....no matter what angle you use they come out fuckn off ...I tried putting one up from about six weeks back but I got a message that says invalid post see administrator


----------



## AnaSCI

aon1 said:


> I'll see what Vaca pics I have ...I should have taken a few after the minicut ....on weight I'm actually down to 246



Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## aon1

Went after legs pretty good last night ....changed up a little went after rep sets ...I have to do something because at times it feels like I'm not getting the workout I should anymore...hit about 20 reps hard and fast with a weight that was a struggle to get the 20. Didn't really count sets just went till the reps were dropping and I was hurting and moved on...work pretty well I'm friggin sore for a change today..

As for gear test is bumped...I hate fucking test ,bloated,soft ,short fused, I don't feel as bad as usual running the test e with no bb so helps but I swear 2 grams of tren is much better than 2 grams of test any day as far as sides....

Current gear
Test e 2100mg
Anadrol 3x25mg day on working days
Primo 1050mg
Tren a 350mg
Hgh 9units a day split in 3shots
Slin hit and miss when I workout early enough thinking of trying higher end of dosing this

A little over 3 months left so in the next month will bump the tren to700, add npp at 700 , and add var,not sure where I'll dose the var suggestions are welcome as I've never ran good var, will decide what I'll do test wise at that point 

On progress I think  I look like shit for the effort ect I've put in but I got compliments the whole vacation , had chicks flirt with me and comp me right in front of the wife,like I told the wife take it as a compliment​ you have me they want it and can't  have it lol...fuck I got them from people who wasn't even close to our mindset if you will ,so I don't know I guess the cut in September will see....I need to quit comparing my progress to 20 yr vets because like I think it was Jay talking about how with the gear I'm running ect I can get big and thick but for the look of the muscle maturity takes time period.....I guess when I look back at my fat sack of shit pics compared to now I've come a good ways...


AnaSci I tried again today with the six weeks back pic and it gives a message saying invalid post specified is this my phone screwing it up or am I doing something wrong on the upload? I never had a problem with my other phone so I wander if it's my phone


----------



## lycan Venom

Ill send you a pm with my email, ill post them for you. Maybe file formate or size but i can fix it.


----------



## aon1

lycan Venom said:


> Ill send you a pm with my email, ill post them for you. Maybe file formate or size but i can fix it.



That works .....if i can't get some up I'll send you a few to post 
I made it back into the 250 range again pretty sure I was mostly depleted from the trip.. I seem to always bounce back to the 250-260 range no matter how I hit it.....gear doses and changing the training,food will push through that hopefully if not it'll be time to let someone else plan the next.year...


----------



## aon1

lycan Venom said:


> Ill send you a pm with my email, ill post them for you. Maybe file formate or size but i can fix it.



Pm sent


----------



## aon1

Hit arms and delts tonight from here out all workouts are going to be pushed out of my comfort zone....no reason to risk that much gear and not push it....if I go to far and get injured I'll just have to deal with it... hopefully I've got enough time to see where that line is before it happens..tonight was good pushed the arm to where I could feel it but not to further injury

Hammer curls
Bent bar pushdowns
High cable curls
Over head cable extensions
Reverse ezbar 
Twist grip hammer block pushdowns
Db side raise
Db rear fly
Face pulls
Side/rear delts cables


----------



## aon1

These pics are pretty poor quality wife is going to take better in the next few hopefully. I would actually like to start posting progress pics more regular now that I'm hitting the really high doses to trac if they are worth it so to speak


----------



## aon1

And I missed it the other day I'm around 5'10"-5'11"   and @252 today


----------



## psych

you're so cut you look blurry


----------



## lycan Venom

Time to upgrade that 2003 flip phone with .5mb camera.


----------



## AnaSCI

I resized them for you.


----------



## aon1

AnaSCI said:


> I resized them for you.





Thanks..I finally figured out what I was doing wrong on the upload but resizing was headed toward my phone getting bounced..lol


----------



## aon1

Ive recomped weight since the last pic I posted but don't really think I've gained alot of size. Probably a combination of travel, over training to make up for it, who knows . My arms are a week point in my head but honestly if they were 24" I'd still think that. I've put over 3" on them over the last few years that I've been after this but it doesn't seem like it .


----------



## aon1

Ok tried for.last hour to post up calve pics and a preworkout full pic same way as before but now it keeps saying upload failed.....I'll try later ....not important enough to waist that much time on


----------



## psych

Pics of sweaty dudes...no homo lol
But for real bro youre pretty jacked. 24" arms...fuck. I wasn't blessed with those genetics i';m just strong


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> Pics of sweaty dudes...no homo lol
> But for real bro youre pretty jacked. 24" arms...fuck. I wasn't blessed with those genetics i';m just strong



I don't think I'll ever hit 24" arms either, that's just more years than I probably have but who knows . I'm just a perfectionist and nothing will ever be good enough unless I look like a heavyweight which takes time and I'm not very patient in some aspects


----------



## aon1

Gym was busy tonight , never really happens this late on a Thursday so kinda bounced around for chest turned out real good .....guess change up ....been hitting the anadrol at 25mg 3 times a day bumped the dose a couple hours preworkout to 50mg... major difference leaving it there for now up to 100mg day

Machine flys
Chest press
Heavy bar shrugs up and back in weight
Incline DB press
Cable flys setted with declines
Calves presses
Seated calves light to finish  calves off


----------



## aon1

Hit back felt good till back extensions pretty much finished off my lower back but all in all another good gym day...I've been on everything now for a bit so plan to do bloods in the next week or so to see where my levels are and everything is in check....I actually feel really good which kinda worries me a little because high dose test usually makes me feel like shit but I've never ran high test e and never with hgh so real curious to see where the bloods are....

Lat pulldown
Seated hammer block row
Wide seated row
Standing low pulley row to gut
Standing high pulley row to lower chest
Back extensions


----------



## aon1

Simple leg day 

Squats
Leg extensions
Seated leg curls


----------



## aon1

Hit arms delts calves , took rest yesterday and my arm issue was back pretty good even with the stretches and rest....not sure why it's been doing better. 


Db sides raise
Db rear flys
Machine side.raise
Rear delts cables
Db front raise
Hammer curls
Machine pushdowns
Db tri pushbacks
Cable curls
Overhead cable extensions set with rope pulldowns
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Machine flys
Db incline press
Db press
Cable declines
Cable pullover
Mill press



Just getting in the gym and getting it done with as few exercises as possible seems to be working for now 256lb today,more than anything its keeping it changing


----------



## aon1

Started the var today ...pretty sure it gtg I had the same issue getting to go into solution as alot of others I've read and fixed it with right off with the fix I read others using so we'll see.... hopefully it helps the tendon issue and increases the free test.

Had to cut back short tonight equipment I needed was being used so I hit extensions early and pumped out the lower back ...I always do these last because of this reason but thought maybe I had done enough other exercises to get by .....nope.

Machine lat pulldown
Seated hammer row
Back extensions
Db row


----------



## aon1

First for everything I guess hit the gym had a really good arms delts calves workout despite the arm being big issue even with stretches ect at first then by the time I hit db curls it was like there was zero issues....anyway I'm setting there repping out my calves when it dawns on me I'm supposed to be hitting legs.....I guess the body wanted arm day lol because it was a really good arm day...fuckn tren timers......

Hammer curls
High cable curls
Twisted grip hammer block pushdowns
Over head cable extensions
Db curls
Db w fly( just a few.sets light)
Db side lats
Db rear delts
Seated calves


On a different note I've been noticing alot of vids and people talking about arm size and how alot of doods a full of shit....I think bs3 says his are only 16+" massive iron or whatever it's called says his are only 17 1/4" and his look pretty decent size....my point is I think we all have a body part that to us will never look big enough.... for me it happens to be arms but after watching these guys I'm curious where others are and how long it took because mine are bigger than both and I was in rough shape when I started a few years back but in my view my arms are small...I'd like to guage where I'm at and rate of progress...on a side note my calves are bigger than my arms and for along time I hardly worked them...anyway input would be great to see where I'm at and if I need to change something I'm over looking


----------



## psych

tren timers! I'm gonna use that, that's gold.

keep up the hard work man.  I hate my arms. Powerlifting is what i'm built for. I have huge triceps and delts, front delts look like fists. Think I posted a pic of them in one of my logs.  

But my biceps.....short, no peak, and thick. I have a few frineds that have long biceps, thin, great peaks, just genetics bro. Any they never do arms! When I got fat viens on my biceps I had to do CRAZY shit to get them multiple sets of 15-20 reps just pumping for months. But I had a 405 bench raw and clean at 198 when i left high school so it evens out LOL.


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> tren timers! I'm gonna use that, that's gold.
> 
> keep up the hard work man.  I hate my arms. Powerlifting is what i'm built for. I have huge triceps and delts, front delts look like fists. Think I posted a pic of them in one of my logs.
> 
> But my biceps.....short, no peak, and thick. I have a few frineds that have long biceps, thin, great peaks, just genetics bro. Any they never do arms! When I got fat viens on my biceps I had to do CRAZY shit to get them multiple sets of 15-20 reps just pumping for months. But I had a 405 bench raw and clean at 198 when i left high school so it evens out LOL.





Had I started back lifting alot younger like I should have I would have went more in the powerlifting direction . I believe then that's what I was geared for, with age my body won't take it. With body building I can watch what I'm pushing and work around alot.
I think I'll get my arms to a good 21 or so it just seems to take more than it should , like I say they've came along way since starting this but they just don't look as big as some guys with arms I know measure less. This may change to when I cut down because my arms are lean , veiny ect, so leaning out my core completely should change proportions.End of day overcoming a genetic weakness just takes time I guess. If all else there's seo's


Did you decide to train for the next comp?



Hit legs tonight good workout but pumped out my back on stiff deads and had to call it....I'm prone for this at times but usually if I watch I can avoid it but since adding the var it's happened twice in a few days time.... coincidence...maybe but I'm going to give it two days rest and if I pump out again I'm going to try dropping the var a few to see.

Leg press
Leg extensions
Seated leg curl
Stiff deads


----------



## psych

yes sir i will do worlds again.  Workin in new job so I got to see how that will play out. Even if i cant get off to go, I'll stay in training mode for it.  Focus now on staying big, lean, mean and rehabing my leg. I want to squat again in a comp. But pulling is easy. I just did 585 for a speed pull of 1 just to fuck around at 235


----------



## aon1

Tookoff a few and dropped the var both hit gym tonight had a really good workout arm was stiff for first round of hammers but loosened up after to really kill it. My test e seems to be really coming in good now ,felt like crap ( normal on high test) till hit gym and then felt great, lifts were way up but watching not to over push the arm. Have some bloat going on but really don't want to bump the adex yet it's already higher than I want but will say I just felt fucking bigger in the gym tonight. Weights about same after the few days off will probably bump food just a bit middle of week.

I'm bringing the var back in at a little lower dose in another 3-4 days if it fucks the back up again it's out for good ,the wife will just receive a really big supply of var lol



Hammer curls
Rope pulldowns
High cable curls
Overhead cable extensions flat bar
Db curls
Machine tri pushdowns 
Db side delts
Face pulls
Machine side delts
Db rear delts
Seated calves



Kill that shit psych .....if they didn't give the time off I'd do family leave or something


----------



## aon1

Decent chest day changed the anadrol a bit instead the 50/25/25 I'm just running 50/50 on workout days strength is way up.


Incline plate machine
Decline bench
Chest press
Machine flys
Cable declines
Mil press


----------



## psych

Just do 100 at once....You hit a higher peak. But fi you bloat form it, touch and go.

What does your diet look like when you go to BBQs? Even when I dont give a shit I wipe off BBQ sauce. To salty and i hate the taste. I have a few BBer budies that will just bring their own steaks, weird I know.  But the way I see it is, if I have to accommodate vegans, then a dedicated BBer can bring his own fuckin steak....

Have a great 4th bro


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> Just do 100 at once....You hit a higher peak. But fi you bloat form it, touch and go.
> 
> What does your diet look like when you go to BBQs? Even when I dont give a shit I wipe off BBQ sauce. To salty and i hate the taste. I have a few BBer budies that will just bring their own steaks, weird I know.  But the way I see it is, if I have to accommodate vegans, then a dedicated BBer can bring his own fuckin steak....
> 
> Have a great 4th bro




I was thinking of just trying 100 preworkout and see where it lands for gains, strength is already up good ,I'll give it a run tonight couple hours preworkout.

I play bbq by ear I try to mainly just eat meat and a few patatoes, maybe beans if it's been awhile since a.cheat day and instead of beer (if I drink) I drop all orals and tren for a few and only drink rum. If I've had a cheat day at times I'll just eat meat and water.


Have a good 4th


----------



## aon1

Hit back went well 


Lat pulldown
Seated hammer block row
Standing high cable row
Standing low cable row
Seated wide machine row
Back extensions
One arm cable rows
Bar shrugs


----------



## aon1

Not alot to report in .....bumped my test up to 2520mg I have mixed feelings on the new test I'm running....I know it's test because I'm running 2 adex a day and not crashing my estrogen....but I usually feel worse on a gram than I do now on over 2g but first time that high with test e ..... hopefully I can get the bloodwork this week...should tell all...from growth,gear,to ai....I have some lethargy but not like I would have imagined because generally I hate high test.....I guess I could be getting numb to gear also,a know I am with the anadrol will probably change something up with it...I may switch from the tabs to some injectable I have or just another oral all together.
So current gear
Test e 2520
Primo 1050
Tren 350
Anadrol 150 day split 50/100preworkout on working days ... dropping shortly only been there couple days
Hgh 3 times day



Hack squats
Seated leg curl
Extensions
Front squats
Standing calves
Abductors
Calve press


----------



## aon1

Mixed the workout a little today felt pretty good 

Hammer curls
Rope pulldowns
High cable curls
Overhead extensions
Incline bench
Decline bench
Machine flys
Chest press


----------



## aon1

Another day another gym session..

Lat pulldown
Db side raise
Seated hammer block row
Rope face pulls
Mill press
Low cable trap pulls
Machine wide row
Machine pulldowns
Back extensions
Stretches going to start listing these so I'll quit hitting and.missing with them, if I have to list them I'll do them


----------



## aon1

Not much new think I'll add the npp and bump the tren shortly ,somewhere in the ballpark of 700/700 ,probably switch out the the oral for var a little after for a last try with var, I'm taking a good bit of adex this run so thinking it's going to get swapped for letro for the last leg of the run. Will be bringing in the dnp and lowering the test e and adding prop somewhere in here.

Just hit a good stretch and squeeze leg day with mod weight for a good burn

Leg press set with calve press
Leg extensions
Lying leg curls
Seated leg curls


----------



## tenny

aon1 said:


> Not much new think I'll add the npp and bump the tren shortly ,somewhere in the ballpark of 700/700 ,probably switch out the the oral for var a little after for a last try with var, I'm taking a good bit of adex this run so thinking it's going to get swapped for letro for the last leg of the run. Will be bringing in the dnp and lowering the test e and adding prop somewhere in here.
> 
> Just hit a good stretch and squeeze leg day with mod weight for a good burn
> 
> Leg press set with calve press
> Leg extensions
> Lying leg curls
> Seated leg curls



I'm new.....but, have you reached your 290 goal yet...????

if not......why do you think you haven't...???
if so.....how did it better your life...???


----------



## aon1

tenny said:


> I'm new.....but, have you reached your 290 goal yet...????
> 
> if not......why do you think you haven't...???
> if so.....how did it better your life...???



I know who you are but I bite...lol 

I haven't reached my goal yet there's couple reasons for this one being I pussy footed around with the low dose bullshit for to long in the beginning but it had it's place showing me what I could handle 2 Im shit for getting my diet right....I end up fighting putting on fat then pulling food to a minimum and slowing gains at least that's my guess...I can without doubt hit that 290 but it's gonna be fatter than I want to be to be more exact I'll have a pushed out gut that would make Santa Claus envy....lol so instead of getting it fast I'm stuck gaining slow because I'm an average guy learning as I go and can't afford a worthy trainer yet.

Just to be clear because it's way back on page 1 my end goal is a jacked ,functional ,245 lbs with a maintainable body fat say 10-12 or so % . My goal isn't to be 290 shreaded, that's not living in my opinion nor is it the fucntionality I need to be productive with my family.

As for bettering my life it absolutely has 10 fold and I haven't even made it yet. I don't really talk about it because I don't want to hear the "you can't" BS because I know I can..But when I started I couldn't make it through Walmart with the family without bowing out and going back to the car because my back hurt so bad I couldn't walk right, and I won't take pain meds ect so doc just said I was stuck until it got so bad I couldnt take it well here we are not only have I improved my health and back 10 fold I can out do my family on any outing ,hiking,biking,swimming, doesn't  matter....Does back still have issues sure but I'm not on pain killers and I can walk now and I've built the muscle enough and dropped the fat enough that I can work around the issues I still have, notice I don't dead lift much and when I do I'm well rested. 

I'm no longer that fat sack of shit worthless influence on my kids , I rarely drink,I don't party,family gatherings excluded..lol, I've pretty much gave up all my vices and superfluidies in life and am very happy for it.  

I could go on and on about how it's bettered every aspect of my life including my well being and state of mind but I've already rambled enough.

 But to be clear if this path cost me 10 years then I'm ahead because to be honest had I kept down my path I wasn't making it much farther, and if I did there was zero quality in old life.The doc putting me trt started me down the best path I could have taken. I'm back to being the person I was before life went sideways.


----------



## aon1

I will add any constructive criticism ,recamendations ,ect are appreciated. I'm not thin skinned and have no issues with being taught something.


----------



## tenny

I'm slow too....most of us are slow gainers...

but it makes it so we can take our time at this
and enjoy the little things OUTSIDE of the gym...

that's what its done for me...

then not to mention all the set back we get....some are worse
than others....but muscle memory is a real thing....thank god.

so things are positive for you.....what more can you ask for...???
that's why i never put a number on things....as long as you are 
progressing in a positive way....its all gains...muscle or no muscle


----------



## aon1

Been awhile since I've hit a morning workout so changed it up.a bit today.... instead of my normal protocol I got up fasted took 100mg anadrol then waited a short bit mixed up my hgh and just injected 8 units of hgh and 15ius slin stayed fasted while fixed breakfast ate a good breakfast then waited around 30-45 min and hit the gym really good workout pumped as fuck the whole session . I'm hoping I've been running the growth long enough the sides don't pound me and they shouldn't. Instead of eating again at the second peak on the slin like usual I'm gonna wait till my next meal then hit another 20 ius slin to pound it in just to see the difference.

Rope pulldowns
High cable curls
Overhead cable extensions
Reverse ezbar curls
Overhead DB extensions
Db curls
Db side delts
Cable rear delts
Shoulder press
Seated calves


----------



## lycan Venom

Keep going homie and don't stop. Keep giving me inspiration to try and keep up.


----------



## aon1

Ran same protocol today as yesterday 100 anadrol ,8 units growth, 15 iu novolin r pre and 20 iu next meal after without eating second peak...felt great good enough I planned to hit deads or rack pulls but it seems everybody had same plan today so never did get a rack...I will say I felt the second peak today..wasn't a hypo feeling not really sure how to explain but worked well


Pull ups
Dips
Seated bar short rows to gut
Cable flys
Standing high cable rows
Hammer strength incline 
Chest press
Wide seated row
Back extensions
Shrugs


----------



## aon1

Bumped the tren back up to 700 I seem to be having trouble with the npp but hopefully it will be brought in this coming week, if not I'll just bump up the tren again but really believe you get more out of splitting it between tren and npp than tren alone I'm guessing it's because it's not as harsh but what do I know it's just how it feels to me so hopefully I get it lined out. Been running the slin 3 meals a day if all goes well may add more. It's wierd but I think I feel better running more slin... we'll see how it goes.

Leg press
Calve press
Lying leg curls
Leg extensions
Seated leg curls


----------



## aon1

Morning arms 

Db tri pushbacks
High cable curls
Hammer block twist grip pulldowns
Db curls
Machine.tris
Hammer curls
Db side.delts
Db rear delts
Seated.calves


----------



## aon1

Been a bit since I posted up I think between life and the time I've been on is taking a toll mentally ....I'm at a point I feel like I'm going through the motions with out direction , beginning ,or ending......despite this the last week has been some great workouts, got in some good rack pulls, front squats ect without pumping out the back to bad..... believe the stretching is helping this.

I've dropped out the anadrol completely it just wasn't having the effect it should for the amount I was running and I just didnt want to bump it any higher ,at this point I'm really tired of being on.I'm bringing var back in one last time in the next few and either starting npp or bumping the tren to finish out. 
Something hopefully will give on this last leg because I can't get back above 270 to save my life . I guess I could but it'd be more fat than I want when I start the lean out.


----------



## aon1

Hit a really good chest day yesterday and hitting back later....still pretty drained mentally but having some really great workouts.... actually a lot better than I've had in awhile...I've stopped checking the scale all together at this point ....it just mind fucks me so not weighing again till I start the.lean out.


----------



## aon1

Nothing really new going on just steady as she goes...workouts have been good enough needed an extra rest day before hitting legs today... another great session for legs.


----------



## psych

routine is good even if it doesnt feel new and exciting every time. Just like layers of paint. When you look back its worth it.


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> routine is good even if it doesnt feel new and exciting every time. Just like layers of paint. When you look back its worth it.



definitely truth there I hit a good arm session heavy today for the first time in a long time with zero tendon issue and I have no doubt it was from routine ,repetition, staying the course and working through it .


----------



## aon1

Hit a good chest calves yesterday going for back later tonight.... finally have my npp lined out so think I'm dialed in for the rest of the run....started dnp at a decent amount today for a short mid cycle blast to hopefully get my slin sensitivity up so I can blast the slin a good bit before dropping it out all together. With the npp in I should be able to up the food I react well to npp/tren together .

So unless something changes rest of the run will be as follows
Test e 2800
Primo 1050
Tren  700
Npp. 700
Var coming in toward end again at 40-80
Hgh


----------



## aon1

Food...dope....legs....repeat....


----------



## tenny

so you pretty much do arms 3 or 4 days a week.....????


----------



## psych

For my tendon issues with powerlifting I get deep tissue work done weekly. Also slingshot makes cuffs and elbow sleeves that help ALOT with biceps and forearm tendinitis ! check um out.


----------



## aon1

tenny said:


> so you pretty much do arms 3 or 4 days a week.....????



My routine has varied but the base lately is 

Arms delts
Chest,shoulder pressing moves,calves
Back,traps
Rest
Legs,calves
Rest
Chest shoulders Tris calves
Back traps bis
Legs calves
Rest


Keep.in mind I decide in the gym and day to day what I'm feeling so the routine varies


Today was chest,delts,Tris the work outs have been good lately but I feel I'm putting on some fat and minimal muscle


----------



## aon1

*pics*

First two June preworkout cold no pump....last Aug cold ...these were test pics took forever to get my phone to post these right but hopefully I figured it out enough to put some better progress pics soon......the calve angle is shit bit best I can get with tats without spray tan or something


----------



## aon1

Sorry on the size thought it was fixed.....fuckn overpriced piece of shit phone


----------



## aon1

August


----------



## aon1

Back bis traps........ don't know why my pics aren't resizing I put them on smallest setting and think they got bigger


Lat pulldown
Mid hammer seated row
High pulley standing row to chest
High pulley cable curl
Bent row set with rack pulls set with bar shrugs
Hammer curls
Low cable trap pulls


----------



## psych

If you ask anasci they will resize them for you.


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> If you ask anasci they will resize them for you.



Just hate to seems they have to fix every pic I post....sooner or later I'll take my focus off gear,food,weights long enough to figure it out....lol


Any chance I can get a resize...thanks


----------



## aon1

Kind of just a steady workout tonight dnp seems to have me sluggish but still got it in.

Lying leg curl
Leg extensions
Seated leg curl
Leg kick backs
Squats
Standing calves
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Arms went well 

Rope pulldowns
High cable curls
Hammer block pushdowns
Hammer curl
Tri pushbacks
Ez bar
Db side raise
Rope handle face pulls
W flys


----------



## aon1

Dropped the primo a few days just to see ......bringing back in with var tomorrow

Bench
Incline plate machine
Decline bench
Mill press
Cable flys


----------



## aon1

Pretty off on focus and motivation in the gym today think it's from having the [email protected] but it is bringing the insulin sensitivity back because I had a business day a few back and had to just take my 8 units of growth all at once before I headed out. I had it mixed with 10ius of slin and didn't eat when I took it , normally I wouldn't even notice 10ius with growth but when that fuckn second peak hit it was time.to eat right now.


Lat pulldown
Seated bar short rows to belt line
Heavy bar shrugs
Seated hammer machine rows
Machine pulldowns
Machine extensions


----------



## aon1

Hate what travel does to the visual but love how much better the workouts and gains feel after a cheat week.....and got in a Louisville bats game with the kids so trip wasn't all bad....

Hit arms yesterday will hit chest today

Hammer curls
Bar tri pushdowns
Curls
Tri pushbacks
Ez curls
Heavy bar shrugs
Db sides
Db rear
Seated calves

Wanted to hit a few more but people we're having fuckn social hour in the machines and cables like a bunch of school girls....didn't figure going trenacidle on everyone first day back would go over well so said fuck it


----------



## AR-15

Looking fucking huge bro! Awesome!....AR....


----------



## psych

*trenacidle* this is my new word for the rest of 2017 LMAO


----------



## aon1

Got in some chest yesterday as planned hit back today was real happy with pulls I went pretty heavy for my back without pumping it out then good stretch and squeeze on everything else to burn it in


Rack pulls
Pullups
Seated hammer block rows
Reverse ezbar bar lat pulldown
Seated machine rows flat
Machine pulldowns


----------



## Mini Truck

Just ask Aon


----------



## Mini Truck

Big Bastard


----------



## aon1

Hit legs today didn't really feel like I was hitting it hard but after post meal I sat for a.bit dealing with a.few things then went to get up and knew I was at the gym today.....gotta love that feeling

Plated squat machine
Leg.press
Calve press
Leg extensions
Seated leg curl
Adduction
Abductors


----------



## aon1

Simple arms delts today went pretty well little joint pain in the left elbow but not bad

Bar pulldowns
Hammer curls
Cable curls
Preacher machine
Rope extensions
Db push back
Db side delts
Db rear
Rope face pulls


----------



## aon1

Kept pretty simple on chest today .....been running the var around 50-60 and brought the anadrol back in at 100 preworkout so strength is really up being on everything else.....back on slin pre and both post workout meals I think it's keeping me a little softer in my lower core but strength is real noticeable the longer I go so gains have to me better


Incline plate machine
Mid cable flys
Cable declines
Dips
Machine flys
Seated calves
Db mill press


----------



## aon1

Hit back I'm really happy with the direction the strength is going for my back finally 495 rack pulls with shrugs on the lockout isn't anything for alot of guys but for my back without pumping it out is amazing. I honestly think if I wanted to push my luck I could pull a good bit more now. It feels like I'm at that point of fucking up but it keeps climbing weekly where that feeling is. The direction I'm headed I can see me actually hitting decent deads again without fucking up my back in a pretty short time. I'm just happy the progress with my back is starting to show. I was really starting to think it was as good as I was going to be able to do. With the amount of shit I'm running though I guess something either has to gain or break...I've also been trying to keep my workout around an hour give or take most days,some still 2 or better, lately instead of the 2-3 hours I've done in the past and I think this is helping push the strength gains

Lat pulldown
Seated hammer block row
Machine pulldowns
Racks set with shrugs
Back extensions


----------



## aon1

Some fucking days you just want to strangle everyone......had just a shity leg day... usually the gym gets rid of life stresses but there's always those days it just fucks focus and doesn't matter what you do the workout is going to be shit and you just have to walk away before you beat on something or someone.... hopefully I can go back before bed and salvage a workout

Leg extensions
Leg curls


----------



## aon1

Coming in to that last bit of this blast not real happy with it but is what is. Going to change up the gear do to a couple reason....Ive been running some npp from a different source that I mixed up I always use the same protocol and sterile vials but the first bottle had what looked like a tiny mold spore in it the second day it was finished so I sterilized and it was fine,well the other bottles I stuck in stash in the dark and damn when I got the out they had mold from bottom to top and it doesn't seem to wanna cook away it's some mean shit, most of it dies out but there a bit at the bottom that won't die. Pretty sure the heat it would need to  kill it would make the npp useless .I not worried about what I've already ran because I have a super man immune system but I'm pretty leary of these two last bottles. I'm not gonna blame the source because even though I used all my normal protocal anything could have happen and I like the people I just don't think they'd ship dirty gear on purpose and besides there's alot of shipping ect involved that's out of there hands.

Anyway I'm running my slin/growth at wake up/ preworkout 15 iu + 100 anadrol+ 50 var then 25 iu slin post workout then 20 post post meal . Dropping all slin at end of next 3 workouts. Only slin after that till cruise is done will be couple ius with anti aging dose of growth in mornings. Going to keep the var till the end but bump to 100 and drop the anadrol again. Dropping the test to 1000 maybe more bumping the tren to between 16-2100 depends where I feel it and dropping npp. Primo at 800 and dnp at 600 - 700.

One arm rope pulldowns
Cable curls
Overhead rope
Hammer curls
Reverse hammer rope handle pulldowns
Db side delts
Db rear delts
Machine side delts
Rope handle face pulls


----------



## aon1

Well npp gone and test dropped tren at 225 a day for now. Hit chest and calves yesterday going in to hit back today think I'm going to up the preworkout anadrol since it's last few workouts with it if for nothing else just to go beast before dropping.  To be honest I'm looking forward to this shit to be done and get on cruise for a bit . Looking forward to see what kinda program tmt put together for me also, just need some change I believe.looking forward to making real progress again


----------



## aon1

Gave it an extra day then hit legs yesterday, another shit leg day in a row but will say for a shit no energy workout got home and standing or setting was a bitch, calves and quads fried so who knows.....
Off the slin and dropping HGH for a couple weeks just to clear system not sure if it's just the idea of dropping the gear and growth or what but I feel 80yrs old today stiff, was an effort just to wipe my ass today lol..

Front squats
Calf press
Leg press
Leg extensions


----------



## mslmn

Just to clarify, what exactly are you on at the moment?


----------



## aon1

mslmn said:


> Just to clarify, what exactly are you on at the moment?




I'm wrapping up so I've dropped alot and the rest over the next couple weeks. Primo,test,var, tren.


----------



## aon1

Hit arms delts Saturday good.session....skipped yesterday had a pretty good heavy chest day today...didn't get to hit all I wanted ...gym was busy but what I hit heavy got it done...


Pic below still holding the extra fat....been off the hgh,slin,anadrol etc. a few days now... I was 252 fasted right out of bed then ate breakfast and took pics so stomach full and bloated....I still have a few weeks and just getting started with dropping the carbs to morning and post work then pretty low rest of day I will steadily take out more carbs .....I'm not going.for being ripped by the end just lean because I've still got.a year to grow and shread. Will add I got a touch of gyno this run that I never get...I know what happen and it's not a big deal it's drying right up and I'll have it gone in a few weeks no problem.



It'll take a awhile as usual to get the pics up it looks like ....I don't have time now I'll get them up later or I'll have someone post them for me.


----------



## mslmn

After you're done with this run, do you go on cruise control or clean out?


----------



## aon1

Not horrible for 252


----------



## aon1

I'd appreciate if anyone has time to shrink pics....I will figure out how to do it eventually


----------



## aon1

mslmn said:


> After you're done with this run, do you go on cruise control or clean out?



I'll probably completely drop the test for a short time then cruise till next blast....I'll be on cruise for.life


----------



## aon1

Pic


----------



## aon1

mslmn said:


> After you're done with this run, do you go on cruise control or clean out?



I should add I'm on for life from burning the candle at.both ends not.from gear usage.....a few years back doc put.me on ...before that I never ran any gear but I don't do shit half way I just don't have it in me so here we are on my journey....


----------



## psych

Get that shit bro! PM sent


----------



## AnaSCI

Pics resized.

You can resize them quickly by opening them with your paint program and just clicking on the resize button there. 

I usually scale the pixels down to 350.


----------



## IRONFIST

looking thick aon!


----------



## aon1

AnaSCI said:


> Pics resized.
> 
> You can resize them quickly by opening them with your paint program and just clicking on the resize button there.
> 
> I usually scale the pixels down to 350.





Thanks brother I'm going to try sending them to my kids computer next pic...I've tried everything I can with this phone...it has a resize in the edit but it doesn't seem to change it .


Hit a mix of back legs today to change up went well hit some extensions/curls/calves heavy then burned out on racks and shrugs . Next go around going to try hitting deads and see where it goes.


----------



## aon1

Not alot of change ....the little bit of gyno going away nicely but the joints pay for it...shoulder joints killing me.today but got a good chest/shoulder session in despite the joints. Still haven't brought the dnp back in been putting it off but I think I'm going to have to bring it in to get dropped down where I'm wanting to cruise from and start the next blast from.


----------



## aon1

Winding down hit a good arms and delts ....down to about 250 ....not sure the deal I usually can eat what I need to but it seems to be hard to drop carbs this runs finish....I've been doing it but slow....don't know where the cravings are coming from because honestly I hate all food at this point...


----------



## psych

I wish i could eat, my appetite is fuckin shot


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> I wish i could eat, my appetite is fuckin shot





I'm not sure what's giving me the cravings but only thing that's really different is the var I'm running so could possibly be the culprit....I know the more carbs I try to cut the hungrier I seem to get


----------



## aon1

Good chest and calves .....dropped all test and tren so just on low dose primo and preworkout var but will be dropping var shortly oddly enough strength is still up pretty good


----------



## aon1

Hit a good back session,...can tell now that most of the gear is gone .....lost a bit on my low rack pulls...funny how when on blast your ready for the run to end and when your off can't wait to get back on....oh well gonna give it a bit like it or not and try to lean up before blasting again....


----------



## aon1

Hit a decent leg calves days ....had to bump the primo back up a little couldn't handle 25mg a day just to low for trt cruise....the gyno is all but gone...still have a small spot under right side but what is there is small and the hardness is disappearing....left side lump is gone but there's just a extremely minor tissue kinda around where you would get the starting lump but it's steadily disappearing....I guess I'm not real prone because all I did to fix was adex and dropped the test...not sure but think I want to cruise at least part of October if not all before I start bulk again will see ....I'm also super low carbs now finally should be close to keto and running in the dnp


Tmt I'll be in touch shortly....sorry for being slow...my stress level and life at present is just all over the place....there's just those times it seems to take tens times what it should to accomplish the simplest shit....


----------



## psych

what is primo like?


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> what is primo like?



What I notice from it is the way i feel better on it and the look, even still carrying the extra fat I do when bulking it's like you still have a different definition that goes away with out it...like dropping to 25 a day fatigue went way up ,didn't want to workout etc and instead of leaning out I was softer and softer....I bumped up to 50 a day now and it really isn't enough for definition but the drive for the workouts is better.....800 plus I think definition is alot more apparent....keep in mind I seem to react differently to everything than most


----------



## aon1

Really good chest tris today.....couldn't help myself haven't killed it for awhile so dropped 100 anadrol 100 var preworkout ... definitely noticed ....good heavy chest day


----------



## aon1

Hit back delts bis.....no big compounds just heavy usual movements.....it usually don't do it but really not liking the feeling from the dnp.....I swear this last year has changed my reaction to compounds steadily.....not necessarily for the worst it just seems each run is different each time .... constantly changing never know what to expect at this point.


----------



## aon1

Not much to report hit some decent arms today...this low dose shit isn't lasting much longer I feel like a fuckn sleepy zombie most of the day...not getting shit done..


----------



## aon1

Went through a quick chest day .... nothing crazy last chest day was heavy so just hit heavish and only one exercise per part for about 5 to 7 sets worked pretty well.....Ive found out dropping.test all together doesn't work for me.anymore I've tried it twice now in the last several months and I can't function.....my shit all works and I can lift if I force myself to the gym but I'm not in order mentally or physically at all so back to trt dose shortly then to blast....I'm not gonna bitch about being on ever again


----------



## aon1

Back day did usuals and went with heavy racks followed with some moderate back extensions kept all the tightness and stiffness from setting in....was working my way back to deads but really there just a squat with a rack pull that puts more strain on my lower back when I can get the same results with racks on back day and the right squat variation on leg day with a lot less abuse on my lower back...I'm sure I'll dead here and there but it's not necessary for what I'm after


----------



## aon1

Legs and calves....


----------



## aon1

Arms delts......off primo now for awhile cruising on test e for a bit lifts where real good today


----------



## psych

I do the same thing sometimes when i blog my stuff too. I just right what i did fast and im like fuck it. LOL


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> I do the same thing sometimes when i blog my stuff too. I just right what i did fast and im like fuck it. LOL



I'm kinda in a fucked up loop right now it seems...lol going through the motions ....can't get diet right, workouts are good but not inspiring at all...I am getting my drive and mentality in order with bumping to test and dropping the primo....I would think maybe the primo was something else since I've unsuccessfully tried running it solo twice but I've had several  source's it all had the same effect physically with no out of place sides and some of it was tested so who knows...this last run probably taxed the system more than shows

Hit chest shoulders yesterday......back traps today.....chest was a real good workout back was pretty typical....


----------



## aon1

Been a few I think I've figured out the issue I'm having trying to cruise primo solo.....it's not the primo or the test....sometimes shit is right in front of us but we're to close to see so to speak....I didn't realize everytime I've tried to cruise the primo I was running dnp...you'd think this would be obvious when I was trouble shooting but when I run test/ dnp it really doesn't fuck with me very much on the other hand primo/dnp whole new deal.....so it looks to be the cause ....I guess I'll find out next cruise....this explains the higher dose of primo bringing me out of it some....if I'd ran it really high it would more than likely solved the issue but wouldn't have really been a cruise

Test is back in order got a great arms delts workout


----------



## aon1

Good heavy chest today went heavy and forced the reps and push few extra sets on all for a good day didn't do anything with it just focused on chest....test is fully kicked back in feeling pretty much back in order....think I'll stay at my dose as long as possible......fuck who am I kidding I'll back on tren in a few weeks lol


----------



## aon1

Great back day worked up few set each on rack pulls with good reps and form , 405,495,585 those are great numbers for my back,no tren just test, back wasn't strained at any time...them I dropped to 315 and hit shrugs squeezing like hell on top....after that hit rest of my normal back lifts heavy then a few bis and Tris.....just a great gym day .....I may not be shreading yet but I'm actually seeing some results from all the work on the strength side which motivating ....


----------



## aon1

Pounded the legs this morning and hit some calve press I've been going easy on calves compared to normal as far as days worked so I can shock them by just killing them for 3 to. 4 weeks I've found this seems to work for most muscles for me if I lay off then pound them I get the best gains as long as I do just a few parts at a time doing the whole body just seems to wear you down instead of growth... So kinda just rotate through different muscles seems to be key


----------



## aon1

Got in an arm day yesterday....good bi and tri work then just tore the hell out of delts from every angle....made for good day.....got my cruise at about 1050 test e ,some var preworkout and 20 iu slin.  Looking forward to bumping for the bulk again but holding as long as possible this round instead of just pushing dose to early , hopefully this gets more from a smaller dose by the end ...


----------



## gkn525

I've been trying to keep up with ur 290 journey,damn thats massive!!did u mean ur cruising test at 150mg,not 1050? What's ur current weight aon&if u don't mind sharing,I like to know ur shoulders routine?


----------



## aon1

I'm cruising 1050 , I had dropped it out completely for a bit before ramping back up to that. I'm 252 today I tried to lean out a bit but with the gear removed it was a waiste of time so it's back on growing as lean as I can for now. 

As for working shoulders I generally know what muscles I want to hit in a given session and try to just go with the lifts for that muscle that feel the most productive for a given day. Like shoulders I may start with bar work and decide a set in that it's not happening and switch to db and hit like set of twenty to feel it out then jack the weight as I need to struggle at 6 reps sometimes that's 3 sets sometimes it's 6. Then if I don't think the muscle is beat enough I'll move to cables or machines depending what the shoulders have left and usually I try to rotate from session to session so if I'm hitting db alot I'll purposely do something different the next session like more cable or bar work juat to stay out of comfort with any lift. I do that for almost every body part with the exception of a few lift like racks, squats, legs extensions,leg curls, etc stay in alot more than others


----------



## aon1

Hit a good good chest and triceps today just a solid work with nothing over the top. Changing my rest day order to get in a better rest distribution with getting more work in.


----------



## aon1

aon1 said:


> I'm cruising 1050 , I had dropped it out completely for a bit before ramping back up to that. I'm 252 today I tried to lean out a bit but with the gear removed it was a waiste of time so it's back on growing as lean as I can for now.
> 
> As for working shoulders I generally know what muscles I want to hit in a given session and try to just go with the lifts for that muscle that feel the most productive for a given day. Like shoulders I may start with bar work and decide a set in that it's not happening and switch to db and hit like set of twenty to feel it out then jack the weight as I need to struggle at 6 reps sometimes that's 3 sets sometimes it's 6. Then if I don't think the muscle is beat enough I'll move to cables or machines depending what the shoulders have left and usually I try to rotate from session to session so if I'm hitting db alot I'll purposely do something different the next session like more cable or bar work juat to stay out of comfort with any lift. I do that for almost every body part with the exception of a few lift like racks, squats, legs extensions,leg curls, etc stay in alot more than others




Just to add to the above when I'm trying to kill a group like shoulders for instance after I've pretty much killed I with 6-7 sets each muscle db then hit some machine work I almost always finish with cables for burnout, I'll run as many sets as I can till I'm down to barely pulling 15 pounds for a few reps...on some parts machines does this better but basically real heavy sets to start  then move to cables andbrep out at end till nothing left at all.



Today was just a average back day going through he muscle/lifts to get the work in then next back day will be all out...good day overall


----------



## aon1

Hit arms and delts.....changed schedule a bit hitting chest/Tris/shoulder pressing/ calves day 1 back/ bis day 2 rest3 arms/delts day4 legs / hard calves5 then rest 6 repeatvseems to let me push a little harder so far...dope and food same for now


----------



## aon1

Hit really good leg/ calve day ...have that awesome can't climb the stairs feeling ...pretty much just doubled up all my lifts worked really well


----------



## aon1

shoulders getting there


----------



## aon1

im getting closer to getting the resize pics right thr pic is smaller anyway lol


----------



## aon1

Good heavy chest shoulder tri day....no issues just a solid day ....chest was shot I planned to finish out with chest dips ...grabbed the bars like usual but just dropped straight down ...chest didn't have enough left to even hold myself up for the first one so called it a day


----------



## aon1

Solid back traps calves today.. really tore the calves up to finish out.....keeping slin about same for now but may drop it out till I bring in everything else..


----------



## Fitraver

Keep killing it bro. I’m over here just trying to get to 215 and drowning in food without the scale hardly moving haha


----------



## aon1

Fitraver said:


> Keep killing it bro. I’m over here just trying to get to 215 and drowning in food without the scale hardly moving haha



I'll be honest I wish it was a little harder for me to gain in some ways...I fight fat constantly....for me it's bulk or cut seems there's no happy medium no matter what I try...


----------



## gkn525

Shoulders r there brother !!awesome separations.i have never in all the years Ive been in this,been as big as I wanted.but at 44yrs old,I am geeling more comfortable just being the best&healthy Me i can be.I still dream of even getting to  250lbs !! looking good aon


----------



## gkn525

&to me,u look  bigger than 252 now !!great arms&forearms too


----------



## aon1

gkn525 said:


> Shoulders r there brother !!awesome separations.i have never in all the years Ive been in this,been as big as I wanted.but at 44yrs old,I am geeling more comfortable just being the best&healthy Me i can be.I still dream of even getting to  250lbs !! looking good aon



Thanks  I'll probably never be happy to some degree but Im really wanting to hit my ideal goal this next year so I can concentrate on health and shape myself....I had a plan but it's a bit behind this fall didn't go on schedule but what ever does lol.... hopefully I can move forward with my plan for the year shortly ..things seem to be playing out but shit is just slow.....



Tore up shoulders today again and had a pretty good arm day despite gym being full and having to work around different lift to get it done but honestly the change up was pretty productive


----------



## aon1

Hit legs yesterday and pounded calves again....heavy squats then the usual suspects......giving it a bit longer but thinking it's almost tren time again......going to bring it in low this time I doubt it stays super low long but hoping to keep it low as long as possible.


----------



## aon1

Chest,shoulders,Tris.......went heavy on some but really more of a heavy high rep day.....felt great in and out....... believe I'm ready to bring in the tren tomorrow....still debating the dose but definitely think it's time for some trenacidle days....


----------



## Fitraver

Ahhhh bring on the tren!!! I’m trying npp for my first time. Just added to yesterday. Gunna run it at 420 for last 6 weeks of this bulk.


----------



## aon1

Fitraver said:


> Ahhhh bring on the tren!!! I’m trying npp for my first time. Just added to yesterday. Gunna run it at 420 for last 6 weeks of this bulk.



Honestly npp I think in alot of ways is a better drug than tren but having said that need that tren time..lol

Been busy last few.....hit a arm day today not heavy on delts ....just wasn't  feeling the delts but bis and Tris went really well..


----------



## aon1

Hit a back day instead of legs but honestly wasn't feeling it either...I decided to let var clear a few before bringing in the tren and I believe it's hit the workout a bit. ...tren in now so should be issue solved next workout....starting at 1050 and will adjust from there going to run it till New year.. have some pellet gear left I'm going to run the last few at a pretty good dose if the 1050 works out until then..


----------



## aon1

Grabbed a great chest shoulders Tris and calve day ... hammered the calves heavy everywhere else.....tren has back strength up where it should be....just a good day

Running post slin and really dropping anything in the diet that's iffy and upping proteins a bit hoping to bring in a little leaner gains but scales moving finally that's all really matters .....that clearing the system shit really cost some fat gain but it's going the other way I believe so we'll see if it was a waiste of time or not


----------



## aon1

Fuckn a killed back....pulled 615 pb for me....could have pushed it I believe but didn't feel right so happy with that....just a good day ...


----------



## aon1

Really good arms and.delts yesterday and heavy legs today didn't hit alot of exercises but got it done with what I hit....I've gotta locate a place to buy bulk protein bars or something that isnt a bullshit product because I can't drink the damn shakes anymore without just fuckn bloating up like a balloon and eating more real food at a single setting is as bad....but at this point I'm not going to get more muscle unless I get the protein up......


----------



## aon1

Love that post turkey day work out.....strong as hell and just feel good all around...

Hit chest shoulders and Tris..alot of heavy bar work ...the var tren combo seems to just keep bringing the strength...really starting to enjoy this blast


----------



## Victory

aon1 said:


> Hit a back day instead of legs but honestly wasn't feeling it either...I decided to let var clear a few before bringing in the tren and I believe it's hit the workout a bit. ...tren in now so should be issue solved next workout....starting at 1050 and will adjust from there going to run it till New year.. have some pellet gear left I'm going to run the last few at a pretty good dose if the 1050 works out until then..



Last pics look great. Looks like you are making great progress. What is your full stack now? Best lifts? Tren and avar is a fav of mine as well. Going to follow from now on.


----------



## aon1

Victory said:


> Last pics look great. Looks like you are making great progress. What is your full stack now? Best lifts? Tren and avar is a fav of mine as well. Going to follow from now on.



1050te
1050tren a
50 var few hours preworkout this has come down alot , I've taken small breaks from orals and was running it around 100 pre but found the strength just as good at 50 pre so figure why waiste it 

Best gains have been with my back ...I had alot of lower back issues starting out that I've somewhat overcome ...rack pull best are up over 100lbs this run and for my back that's a big number most all my lifts are way up...incline plate machine I'm getting 4 plates each side for multiple sets and repping it after work up 4 sets...flat bench is still a work in progress I had alot of rotator issues starting but I've completely changed the way I bench and worked back up to the low 300's with no pain at all for reps I could push this alot but no spotter and if I fuck up I'm done benching probably for good so I'm happy with those numbers ..

All and all I'm going in the direction I want finally...most would laf ( including me) but when I started this adventure my lower back was bad enough I was doing racks with the bar and 25# plate on each side...3 sets would literally put me out of service ...now I think I hit 620 for reps a few days back


----------



## aon1

Back bis traps calves....didn't push the weight just good long workout getting everything in....


----------



## aon1

Arms and delts ...kept it heavy and upped the sets on everything for a good change ....


----------



## aon1

Really shity leg day just couldn't get focused, no pump, was pretty much waisted time so hit a few isolation and pounded calves called it a day


----------



## aon1

After that shity leg day took an extra day off from training and the var and seemed to do it....hit a really good chest shoulders Tris yesterday and smashed back pretty decent today....


----------



## Victory

aon1 said:


> 1050te
> 1050tren a
> 50 var few hours preworkout this has come down alot , I've taken small breaks from orals and was running it around 100 pre but found the strength just as good at 50 pre so figure why waiste it
> 
> Best gains have been with my back ...I had alot of lower back issues starting out that I've somewhat overcome ...rack pull best are up over 100lbs this run and for my back that's a big number most all my lifts are way up...incline plate machine I'm getting 4 plates each side for multiple sets and repping it after work up 4 sets...flat bench is still a work in progress I had alot of rotator issues starting but I've completely changed the way I bench and worked back up to the low 300's with no pain at all for reps I could push this alot but no spotter and if I fuck up I'm done benching probably for good so I'm happy with those numbers ..
> 
> All and all I'm going in the direction I want finally...most would laf ( including me) but when I started this adventure my lower back was bad enough I was doing racks with the bar and 25# plate on each side...3 sets would literally put me out of service ...now I think I hit 620 for reps a few days back



That is great news. I know a few guys who can't pull anything now due to their lower backs. It's great you have managed to progress so well over time. I find flat chest press is a great upper body strength builder but for me there are better exercises for chest development. The chest machine presses have really helped my chest development. I can get a better mind muscle connection using machine presses. Great cycle and I wish I could handle that much tren a. Smart with the avar dose. I seem to get bad acid reflux when I dose avar higher than 50mg.


----------



## aon1

Not really alot to report ...steady as it goes...may bump the tren bit ...still need to find a good bar mix that's basic,cheap and not bs all in all run is on trac ..should be able to just keep improving and adding things in as I go to make a good run


----------



## aon1

Finally got a good solid leg day in...nothing over the top just good solid lifts and reps ...going to be doing some travel here in a few weeks so thinking about really upping the food,training, and tren between now and then ....pushing the limits then use the travel for a short cruise time ....I should be able to train and eat traveling but drop the gear to just my cruise of gram test e...it will be about the right timing for the cruise anyway so trying to make the best of the whole deal...I'm not planning letting travel fuck with my goals like in the past ...my goal deadlines getting closer and closer so no set back


----------



## aon1

Great chest shoulders and Tris ...one of those days you just feel like a fuckn beast no matter what exercises you tackle...I've started to notice decent gains this run morning weights back to 262 and it seems it's came on at a slower steady pace this blast so should be alot better retainable muscle ratio....I'm also cleaning the diet more as the run goes and upping food so hoping the result will be leaner and bigger by the time I get to the end of the blast and start the next cruise...at present I just feel bigger at around same body fat should start changing pretty quick with the changes to the diet....a side note since I've switched to 2 on 1 off and 4 day split on parts I've made better gains but have noticed to keep it going without running down I have to through random rest days in here and there...and when there needed you know it because it seems if you don't listen to your body and push on your system is just shut down within a few more days


----------



## aon1

Just normal back day...was a good workout but after a day like yesterday overdoing everything the next day can only be so good....


----------



## aon1

Good ol arms and delts....hit some of the usual real heavy then tried to hit exercises I don't hit often made a good day...... trying to make my mind up if it would be more productive to up the tren for the rest of the run or bring in some anadrol in that I've had put back for a good while, been meaning to give this batch a try but haven't got around to it ...don't really think doing both would be any more productive than just one or the other because the stress doing both will add could.be.counter productive.....whatever  the case adding something in tonight to hit.legs tomorrow


----------



## aon1

Really good leg day with really not alot of exercises just heavy as fuck and pushed the last reps..upped the tren just a bit will bring anadrol in tomorrow...if I don't like it I'll drop one and up the other ..few weeks till cruise so need to get the most out of what's left.


----------



## aon1

Chest Tris shoulders.....been having pretty good chest days lately so changed up the lift alot today and went back to basically the long sessions I used to hit ....everytime I finished something I just pretty much looked around for something I hadn't done in awhile until wasn't any drive left....started the anadrol at 100 pre . verdict is still out on this batch...I definitely looked more swole during the session,the scale is creeping again,and strength was up but strength has been very noticeable for the entire run so we'll see usually after a few days of hitting it hard and heavy I don't get nose bleeds but I'll blow out blood specs in the mornings...I didn't feel this hit as hard as last but that doesn't really mean it's bunk...next few days will tell

So as of now 
265lb
1365 tren
1050 te
700 anadrol


----------



## psych

just watch your blood pressure. If you need that much find a new source.


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> just watch your blood pressure. If you need that much find a new source.



I think the new anadrol I'm running is weak as hell ( old source)wich sucks I have a bunch but shit is fucking with bp wich I don't regularly have issues with ,few and far between so go figure, I'm probably going to throw the whole batch in solution and recrystallize it so I know its at least pure something...lol... As far as tren and test I crystallized and batched them so there on point in every way they should be. I have always had a high tolerance for everything but honestly those aren't big doses compared to what alot run, there just big doses compared to what people on the boards admit to running. I won't be running them that high many more runs though , the plan is get where I'm going then maintenance.


Hit break day yesterday, back the day before strength is still really noticed I'm wandering if the difference in this run is more related to the last run than this one. What I mean by this is I ran more shit last go and trained as hard etc, and don't get me wrong made gains last time but it's like this run is better like maybe muscle I added last run is developing this run etc. I guess it's just that deal everything takes time. Going to hit arms delts later today been switching up and getting a few meals in before gym lately.


----------



## aon1

Hit bis and Tris really good but didn't seem to matter how hard or how I hit shoulders it just wasn't there...I may skip my next shoulder day maybe a couple to reset them so to speak and just hammer bis and Tris for a while


----------



## aon1

Legs legs and legs....kept it simple and potent ...pounded the hell out of a heavy compound for ever last rep and set I had in me then move on to just a good isolation exercise sets for each muscle....went really well I'm hurting today so really gonna feel it in the next few....break tommorow so had Xmas dinner today to load up for our travels over the new year.....


----------



## lycan Venom

Man it's been a while since I've read this thread. Keep it up! Hurry up and get that vet status!


----------



## aon1

Finally got travels and holidays over.... As usual travel and lifting don't work well so when I seen this was.going to be no different I decided to use it as a reset..upped the tren , ate as good as possible and zero lifting...today was just an awesome workout no.strength loss ...lost a little scale and.added a bit of fat but that seemed to start reversing first workout back....that first workout is always great after.a good break...the break has brought back that mental drive also it.seems...hope everyone had a good holiday despite the cold that seemed to be everywhere


----------



## aon1

Chest shoulders and Tris today with very little iso work one exercise for each delt everything else compounds heavy ....made for good workout

On another note I need to pick some brains with more muscle knowledge than me....few days back I started getting sore in my left leg kinda where the creases all meet above the tear drop....just lite soreness like I worked out day before but daily it's getting worse ...I wouldn't think much of it but I haven't hit legs in a few weeks due to the reset I took...there's no lump or bruise that you can see or feel and I haven't hit it etc. it was just out of the blue....I am at the end of a heavy tren run but middle of a leg I haven't worked doesn't seem to be connected....


Any ideas welcome


----------



## Concreteguy

I would try a deep muscle massage. Then hit it with a heating pad. Bet that takes care of it.


----------



## aon1

Concreteguy said:


> I would try a deep muscle massage. Then hit it with a heating pad. Bet that takes care of it.



It seems to have just kinda leveled out not getting worse or better it's probably sorest when I straighten and flex a bit , I'm going to skip tommorow and massage it then hit legs for what I'm worth watching it as I go and see what happens.

Normal heavy back traps and bis today went well....dropped the tren yesterday so going to cruise on the test at 1050 for a bit then run my last bulk before doing a real cut to see where I land....I'm done with the thick core shit will be glad to lean down.see what's what... hopefully ducks will be in a row to throw everything at this last two runs...


----------



## psych

could be the beginning of a tear


----------



## aon1

Been kinda nursing it hitting it with massage and the left leg finally seems to be improving but I'll be a sun of a bitch if the fuckn other one started the same shit but more on the out side...Im starting to wander if I'm hitting them on something or pulling a muscle not noticing until after the fact but for the life of me I can't figure what. I've only hit legs once pretty light and I've changed my workouts to every other day some two until I heal up so I don't fuckn know unless my wife is beating the shit out of me in my sleep..lol.. On a good note since dropping the tren I went ahead and lowered the test to 700 , that with the every other day sets I've started to grow a bit again I had pretty much stopped any gain by the time I dropped the tren , mind you it's nothing dramatic but moving in the right direction 

Just hit arms shoulders tonight pumped as fuck felt good gym was empty no waiting 

Hammers
Reverse ezbar tri pulldowns
High cable curls
Rope handle push downs
Ez bar curls reverse
Db tri pushbacks
Rope handle face pulls
Db side raises till nothing left
Break then rear delt db twisted flys till nothing left


Not sure what it is but I've always been able to get the mind muscle connection decent but lately I've really seemed to go further with it I guess it's just time and putting time in but I'm pretty sure I can get the same work in I used to in at least 2 less sets , more on alot of things


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> could be the beginning of a tear



I've been watching for that and hopeing not I don't need nothing like that right now...it would pretty much fuck me good .


----------



## aon1

Ok finally had a normal leg day...pain seems gone in both ....still don't know.the.cause but glad to be back on a regular schedule ...really didn't take many exercises today went heavy and till I was hitting partials with good form seemed to get it done ...legs are the good sore

Heavy squats 
Seated leg curl
Leg extensions
Calf press


----------



## aon1

Chest shoulders Tris

Flat bench
Incline plate machine
Bent cable flys
Upright row
Face pulls
Rope pulldowns
Reverse handle pulldowns
Db side delts
Db rear delts
Cable side delts
Cable cross rear delts


----------



## aon1

pic quality sucks but its an idea of where im at....cant seem to keep the shaking down around a workout window


----------



## aon1

Back bis traps calves

Nice workout...love the middle.of the night workouts with an empty gym ...just kill it with no one in the way...

Racks
Bar shrugs
Lat pulldown
Cable curls
Low row hammer block
Hammer curls
Machine back extensions
Machine pulldowns
Wide machine rows
Assisted pull ups moderate for final burnout
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Arms and legs today

Squats
Seated leg curls
Abductors
Rope pulldowns
Cable curls
Reverse rope handle pulldowns
Cable cross rear delts
Face pulls
Db sides
Db rears
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Chest tris shoulders calves

Been hitting calves every work for a shock factor ...seems to be working again getting good workouts on them so far...

Not much longer till back on bulk...can't wait to quit fuckn around I'm going to give it what I got to finally hit.the soft 290lb mark as long as the breathing,bp,and mobilty stay bearable....when I was around the 270 mark it was rough so we'll see...biggest challenge is keeping the bubble gut in check.....if I can hit even close to 290 the cut should have a good base to work with.... reguardless if the health gets out of control I'll have to pull back and take what I can get..


Incline plate heavy
One arm side seated plate heavy
Hammer block twist grip push downs
Rope pulldowns
One arm pulldowns out to side
Wide grip pullovers
Cable flys high finished mid
Rear delts cable cross
Db side lat
Db rear lat
Machine side lat
Machine tri press
Seated calves
Nap time lol


----------



## aon1

Ok got my initial bulk lay out done...I'm sure it will change some especially mast and deca beings I haven't ran them I'm also considering proviron for the first time with it but really I have enough gear in there already.

Week 1-16 mornings
                   5-10 mg var
                   Thyroid
                   Modafinyl
                   3iu slin/5iu hgh morning and maybe night or post workout
                   Pre and post workout meals20 iu r
                   Still thinking on the lantis
                   Will also be running met

Weeks 1-4
                 Adrol 50 preworkout
                 Npp 700
                 Deca 700
                 Test e 1050
                 Mast 200

Weeks 5-8
                 Deca 1050?
                 Test e 1400
                 Mast 200
                 Var 50 pre

Weeks 9-12
                    Deca as needed
                    Test e 1400 
                     Mast 200

Weeks13-16
                    Npp/tren mix as needed by feel
                   Test e 1050
                   Mast 200
                   Adrol/var 50/50

Weeks 17-20
                      Test cruise

Weeks 20-32 run the cut

Still have some tweaks to make but should be the basic....I'm between 265-270 now hoping to hit the 290lb mark..would love to hit 10-12 lbs muscle added but who knows


----------



## aon1

Hit back and bis today no big compounds today just the usual exercises my boy took a good interest in working out with me today( was at there gym) so I concentrated on helping him with form and squeeze.... honestly was a great workout but any family workout is...


----------



## aon1

Arms and calves.... distractingly hot blonde seemed to be everywhere I was today so probably over pushed it but what the fuck felt good so why not...lol

Rope pulldowns
Twisted grip hammer block pushdowns
Cable curls
Reverse ezbar curls
Tri pushbacks db
Machine side lat 
Db rear flys
Db shrugs
Low cable trap pulls
Rope handle face pulls
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Hit legs today.... honestly was a poor workout...got through it but just couldn't get my head in the game....

Leg press
Leg extensions
Seated leg curl
Addutors
Abductors
Stiff leg deads and just threw in the towel ...it wasn't happening


----------



## aon1

Good chest day

Center chest db incline
Incline plate machine heavy
Bent bar tri pushdowns
One arm reverse pulldowns
Overhead tri extensions
Cable flys
Cable declines
Machine flys
Seated mill press behind the head
Db w flys
Db side lat
Db rear flys
Ezbar skull crushers
High cable ez bar rear delt rows


----------



## aon1

Didn't get to go to the gym for.back bis traps and calves till today ....the extra day fucked.me ...first set of heavy racks pumped out.my lower back but being stubborn and.all I pushed through few more sets for around 585 ....well that was fuckn stupid worked on through traps etc just easing finally back freed up about time I was tired and.on calves so got it done but wasn't very enjoyable...


----------



## aon1

Hit arms for a good day...

Rope pulldowns
Flat pushdowns
One arm reverse pulldowns
Cable curls
Hammer curls
Reverse ezbar curls
One arm rope pulldowns
Rope face pulls
Machine side delt raise
W flys light
Db rear delts
Db side delts
Mill press behind head concentration on rear delt
Wanted to hit traps but shoulders toasted so called it a day


----------



## aon1

Pretty good leg day I'm getting that itch need to get my cycle rolling...been kinda riding out the cruise a bit but it just feels like time to blast so probably ramp up in the.next week or two for my last high dose run before I see if I can handle a real cut

Front squats
Leg extensions
Seated leg curl
Calve press
Leg press
Adduction
Abductor


----------



## aon1

Chest shoulders tris ....late workout and energy was down but still got it done...can really tell now it's time to start cycle... strength down a bit and just tell I'm on empty and wouldn't you know it seems the injectable for the next run seem to be haveing a hold up.....I don't have time to scout another source and all that shit so if they fall through looks like I'm going to have to change the plan....instead of one long bulk I'm gonna have to do two a cattle pellet super high dose short blast break then by that time I should have rest lined out to do another bulk then do the cut .... exactly the way I didn't want to do it ...I was kinda looking forward to the last big dose bulk ...oh well whatever it takes... gotta keep on schedule

So I'm thinking if shit don't change it'll be something like this maybe...I've never done the short mega blast but we'll see.....thoughts welcome...I'm going to reach my goal
This will be with a full meal every 4 hours and hell of a shake in between plus slin preworkout and post workout meal and a good breakfast

Wk1-2 tren 1050.  anadrol 50 test c 400 var 10

Wk 3-6 tren 1400 anadrol 100 test? Var 10

Wk 7-8 tren 2000 anadrol 150 test? Var 10( Maybe not sure if I'm that tough) 

Wk 9-12  break


----------



## aon1

Decent back traps bis day went ahead and started some tren today before I started going in reverse think this cycle is going to be play by ear so to speak....going to run what/when I have access to and as much as needed as I go adding in and removeing what's needed or not working for the next 16 or so weeks then cut ...I'm just tired of bulking and not gonna drag it out with the two bulks....gonna hit it as hard as needed to keep growing and when I've had enough take a short break and cut like hell...get all shreaded up for Xmas break in the tropics

Racks
Bar shrugs
Bent bar rows
Lat pulldown
Cable curl
High cable standing row to gut
Hammer curls
Reverse ezbar curls


----------



## aon1

Feeling good so went ahead for arms today....can tell tren is in the mix ....just makes for a totally different workout.... haven't brought in the anadrol just yet but probably in the next few

Bent bar pushdowns
One arm cable curls
One arm reverse tri pulldowns
Rope face pulls twisting and pulling to chin 
One arm rope pulldowns
Car curls
Machine side raises
Db heavy w flys
Db front raise


----------



## aon1

Hit legs pretty hard tonight..I generally don't overdo legs because I don't want the over grown look to them but I think for this bulk and trying to finally hit as close to my numbers as possible before doing a cut I'm going to start smashing them every leg session ....if they get over grown I'll just stop working them as much after the cut

Squats heavy
Standing calves
Seated leg curls
Adduction
Abduction
Leg extensions
Stiff db deads
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Chest shoulders Tris.....energy was down a bit from being late and from upping the food a good bit....you don't realize how far off your judgement gets over time until you start weighing food again on top of upping the quantity....fuckn hate eating by end of the day again

Incline plate machine
Rope pulldowns
Cable flys
One arm rope pushdowns
Rope handle face pulls
Reverse handle pulldowns
Machine flys
Cable declines
Flat bench
Db sides
Db w flies
Seated mill press concentrated on rear shoulder


----------



## aon1

RBack bis calves....pushed my luck a little and.started doing deads again...really it went well ...I'm kind of surprised but ain't griping...only really pumped the.back on the heaviest set and was still able to work back down a couple more sets..

Wide lat pulldown
Seated block row
Standing stiff arm lat pulldown
Cable curls
Deads
Machine pulldowns set with assisted pullups( was shot at this point)
Twisted in to sides db up rows squeezing the hell out of the bis on top
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Been a few ..,...busy time of year for everyone .....hit arms last night .. usual suspects but I've noticed more and more on arm day it's getting harder to get a good shoulder work out I think there so adapted that they just aren't stressed by the usual workouts...tried slowing down the reps but still didn't really do it...going to have to come up with completely different movements for awhile and go from there or start doing some really high reps for awhile..will hit legs tonight or in morning....time I think also to blast the anadrol


----------



## aon1

Had to start a new program ....the workouts where just getting to be going through the motions and loosing the bang for the buck.....I didn't really want to run what I went with because I really like to workout everyday if I could but I've never hit this type split so it was time.....if nothing else it will be a change for a bit.... basically Monday back arms shoulders calves starting with a big compounds each day then heavy iso on everything else, Wednesday chest shoulders calves arms, Friday legs calves arms shoulders..weekend cardio and after I get going bring in light cardio Tuesday and Thursday...


Monday

Deads
Lat pulldown
Overhead tri split with pushdowns
Cable curls
One arm reverse pulldowns
Hammer curls
Cable side delts
High cable face pulls to the chin
Db sides/rear
Seated calves

Deads went well again knock on wood but did run out of steam a couple exercises short but still hit everything hard...


----------



## rmtt

Same here man. I had been doing a variation of a Wendler program for so long.....I started getting bored.

Sorry for tge long post...but this is what I came up with for myself. So far I'm loving it.

I went to a 3 on 1 off with two different "waves". The first wave will be lower reps and heavier weights as I want to hold onto as much strength as possible, and my body likes lower reps.

The second wave will be higher reps with moderate weight and a slower tempo to emphasize time under tension...and to try to focus more on hypertrophy.

Volume will be cut way down. 1 exercise with 3 working sets.

Workout will go like this:

Wave 1 (3-5 rep range)

Day 1 - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps

Day 2 - Back, Biceps

Day 3 - Legs, Calves

Day 4 - Off

Wave 2 (8-12 rep range)

Day 5 - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps

Day 6 - Back, Biceps

Day 7 - Legs, Calves

Day 8 - Off

Then begin with wave 1 and keep alternating over and over.

First wave will be warm ups and only 3 sets of one exercise for the body part I'm training with the last set to failure. 

Second wave will be the same....but since I'm doing higher reps each last set will consist of a rest-pause set where I will continue doing them until I can't hit a certain number of reps. I'm planning this to happen within 2-3 rest-pause sets of the last set worked.

After going through both waves, I may switch exercises up for the next two waves for variety 

Its a lot less volume, but more frequency. Plus it will cut my time in the gym down probably 30% or more since my original programming had me in their for up to 2 hours sometimes.

Maybe you might see something in there you like. I'm keeping all my strength from the years of doing Wendler....but hitting rep ranges now to try and grow a little!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## aon1

I've done a similar 3 on 1 off in the past that worked really well in spurts as long as I didn't stay on the same exercises and tried to change them out as much as possible. I will keep it in mind as I liked.that split and would like to make it.back to it.

Wednesday

Chest shoulders calves arms

Incline plate machine
Decline bench
Cable flys
Standing low cable trap rows
W flys db
Db front raise
Db sides
Seated bar mill press behind head squeeze on back of shoulders
Seated calves
Cable curls ss with bent bar pushdowns
Db tri pushbacks
Reverse ezbar


----------



## aon1

New split seems to be gaining already I just hate that many days off so cardio will be coming in shortly on off days. Was a pretty tough session but all went well.

Legs calves arms shoulders

Leg extensions
Seated leg curls
Adduction
Abduction
Calf presses
Leg presses
Tri pushdowns
Reverse grip cable curls 
Db tri pushbacks
Db curls
Ezbar skull crushers
Twisting db rear flys
Db sides
Bench db rear flys
Cable sides


----------



## aon1

Family time....growth will commence full force shortly......


----------



## aon1

Refuelled and ready to change my fucking world.....


----------



## aon1

Ok unfortunately family time is over and it's time to get on with it..... family time just never seems to last long enough.....

Got to hit a few gyms over vacation ....just moderated my doses and food ....only lost around 7-8 pounds give or take...261 morning scale...did soften up in the mirror a bit but I'll bounce that quick now with all that rest....going to do a week of moderate heavy then back to hitting what I got and turn the gear back up.....will hit legs tonight really looking forward to it...


----------



## aon1

Good back to it workout ended up going to heavy and running out of steam before hit all my leg exercises but guess running out of steam is what I am after....

Hammers
Tri bar pushdowns
Cable.curls
One arm reverse tri pulldowns
Machine side delts
Db twisted rear flys
Db side delts
Db rear flys flat
Leg extensions till fail
Rested then seated leg curls to fail
Seated calves


----------



## monstar845935

I was reading through the first few pages of your log, did you ever make it to, or are you still aiming at 300?


----------



## aon1

monstar845935 said:


> I was reading through the first few pages of your log, did you ever make it to, or are you still aiming at 300?



No closest I've made it was the 270s and I wasn't very lean and was friggin miserable to a degree. My actual goal is to get around 290 on bulk and cut to a lean 245 give or take, this bulk is my last push for that. I've changed my food, training ,rest, and going to put all the past wins and losses as far as gear I have into it then cut and see where I land. I should hit close to my end goal . If I'm even close I'll have went a long way from where I started but I'm really after my starting goal. Wherever I land from there on I'm just going to go for health and clean gain. 

290 to get to 245 is probably long way around but it doesn't seem to matter what I do I have to put on the mid section fat to get the muscle.


----------



## monstar845935

I’m the exact same way, last year I wanted to push for 300, made it to 272 and was miserable bloated and body fat got up around 15- 16 percent. I wanted to hit 300 once then try to maintain my goal weight of 250 lean. I’m just starting a last attempt to push for it. Good luck to you brother, I’ll be following.


----------



## aon1

monstar845935 said:


> I’m the exact same way, last year I wanted to push for 300, made it to 272 and was miserable bloated and body fat got up around 15- 16 percent. I wanted to hit 300 once then try to maintain my goal weight of 250 lean. I’m just starting a last attempt to push for it. Good luck to you brother, I’ll be following.



Good luck on yours as well, I think toward the end of this one thing I'm changing is I'm gonna pound the protein , to a point more than needed, and up the cardio with it. I'd rather over shoot the goal than miss it.


----------



## monstar845935

Sounds like a solid plan


----------



## aon1

Really good back arms calves day....pretty much shot...will say the break hindered my back a bit by the time I hit db rows I could feel my back was at it's limit

Heavy racks
Bar shrugs
Lat pulldown
Db rows
Seated hammer block row
Db tri pushbacks
Face pulls
Cable curls
Reverse rope.handle pulldowns
Twisted rear flys
Side raises
Machine side delts
Standing low pulley rows to chest
Seated calves


----------



## AGGRO

aon1 said:


> Really good back arms calves day....pretty much shot...will say the break hindered my back a bit by the time I hit db rows I could feel my back was at it's limit
> 
> Heavy racks
> Bar shrugs
> Lat pulldown
> Db rows
> Seated hammer block row
> Db tri pushbacks
> Face pulls
> Cable curls
> Reverse rope.handle pulldowns
> Twisted rear flys
> Side raises
> Machine side delts
> Standing low pulley rows to chest
> Seated calves



How many sets total? Looks like a lot of volume. How long were you training? I like high volume myself and can spend the whole evening in the gym if I don't tell myself to leave.


----------



## aon1

AGGRO said:


> How many sets total? Looks like a lot of volume. How long were you training? I like high volume myself and can spend the whole evening in the gym if I don't tell myself to leave.



Depends on the movement but some I'll hit 7-8 sets with the last  couple being being heavy low rep but some I hit 3-5 sets so on average 5. I go alot on feel as far as if I've hit the muscle .I'm in the gym at least 2 hours now. I try to hit my biggest lifts first most days so as I run out of gas it's on isolation lifts but really it ends up what I'm feeling for the day. I'm the same way with the gym I either have to just crap out or make myself leave doing this type split.


----------



## aon1

Chest arms calves

Incline plate machine
Machine fly
Cable flys
Dips
Decline bench
Db side lat
Db rear flys
Rope handle reverse pulldowns
Rope pulldowns
Db curls
Reverse ezbar
Seated calves
Seated mill press stressed on rear shoulder


----------



## aon1

Legs arms calves 

Mostly legs today...got a little motivated for some super sets from concrete guys leg video ....damn forgot how bad ss kick your ass in a hurry...kept a decent pace...... pretty much sick when left the gym...damn love that feeling...I noticed my upper body wasn't quite healed from the week which I guess is what the two days over the weekend are for but thinking time to bring the food and dose up just a bit.


Calve press, set with leg press set with squats
Adduction 
Abduction
Kick backs set with seated leg curls
Tried to throw in lunges but legs wouldn't hold the weight at this point
Db curls
Seated calves
Bent bar pushdowns
Db side lats
Out of gas


----------



## aon1

Fuck me....sat and ate my meal after that leg work got up took three steps hit the floor ...legs where no longer there...lol then yesterday I was friggin just crippled couldn't make out of the house ... haven't really got any sleep ...today going to try and message it out enough to function.....pretty sure I'tll be a while before I hit legs quite like that again... I'm sure I'll gain from it but damn three days to function again is pushing it


----------



## aon1

Ok legs still a little fucked so instead of skipping a workout I switched it around and didn't hit any back that was heavy on the legs...worked really well and think from now on every work out will be rotated between starting with the isolation and the big compounds for the day this should make each session a hard hit then next time around a easy hit on the bigs and the iso.
Legs arnt horrible after the session so may go back tonight and hit a big session of just deads or racks depending how the evening goes.

One arm reverse pulldowns
High cable curls
Side/rear delt cables
Low pulley cable curls
Rope pulldowns
Rope face pulls
Low.pulley rope pulls to the chest
Db seated curls
Tri press
Machine side delts
Machine lat pulldowns
Machine rows
Back extensions


----------



## aon1

Chest shoulders Tris calves
Upped the food schedule going to bring the slin back in next week and bump the gear a decent bit maybe growth will see how it goes but the training change is working a little better each session so everything else is going to need to change with it.



Db incline
Decline bench
Dips
Machine.flys
Rope pulldowns
One arm rope pushdowns
One arm cable curls
Db side raise
Db twisting rear flys
Db rear flys
Seated mill press
Hammer curls
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Ok upped the gear except the test running my trt pharm test at 350 till I get my test lined out then I'll bring it up accordingly. Brought in the npp at 700 Deca 700 mast at 175 will run till see what the deca does then either drop the npp or if I don't like the deca drop it and up the npp. Also added a shake with my post workout meal.

Shoulders arms legs calves

Db sides
Face pulls
Cable cross rear delts
Flat bar pushdowns
One arm rope pulldowns
Ez bar reverse 
Machine side delts
Squats
Db stiff deads
Adduction
Abduction
Lay leg curl
Hammer curl
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Been a few since updating....kept the workouts up and actually got most of the food requirements in during my trip ...will make it back home for next workout so all in all trip has went well all things considered. I have used more powder and bars than I would have liked this trip but gotta do what it takes.......getting every oz of gain possible this bulk one way or another


----------



## aon1

Didn't get legs till Saturday so just hit moderate legs arms shoulders so I can pound back today. 

Still no water issues or new sides with the deca yet but it's early will see. Probably drop the npp in the next week as long as shit stays on track


----------



## BG

Heaviest i got was 280 .. and i felt like shit. I couldn't eat anymore than i was. My life revolved around eating, and lifting. Nothing more. 
  Now, i don't need or ever want to get that heavy again. BUt over the years it seems that i have added a lot of quality muscle fiber and stretched everything out. I can now hold the same size, but at a much lower body weight and really really lean. 
  Just always listen to your body and not follow what others say and most of all.. be honest with yourself. Good luck


----------



## aon1

Lowered.the npp just a bit everything else is still fine ...chest arms shoulders calves

Incline db
Low cable fly
High cable fly
Dips
Machine flat
Cable pull over
Push downs
Cable curls
One arm rope handle pulldowns
Ez bar reverse
Twisted out grip rope face pulls
Db w flys
Db sides
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Today's session pretty much kicked my ass. Didn't change the exercises or set up , I've been starting to switch each session what I start with ...iso then compound like chest then next session compound then legs on and on but today started taking the group I started with and just upping the number of sets dramatically...damn it was hard to start the second half let alone finish it but think it's the right direction....will see

One arm rope pulldowns set with high cable curls
Flat bar pulldowns
Db iso curls
Twisting db rear flys
Db sides
Rope handle face pulls
Side/rear delts cable
Seated mill press as far behind as possible squeezing just the rear shoulder
Sqauts moderate
Standing calves
Adduction
Abduction
Seated leg curls


----------



## ketsugo

aon1 said:


> OK the title is a little miss leading, I've said from the very get go when I started down this path my end goal was the biggest,shreadedest, 245ish superhuman a dad could be but have come to realize that the path to get there for me will be close to 300 first.
> 
> This won't be easy but I have learned more on my current cycle than all others combined. My body is fighting 260 tooth and nail so I can only guess how bad it will fight almost 300.
> 
> My current cycle in some ways is a fail but in most ways will be a success. As for the fail I say that because I'm probably going to end up with a solid 20 some pound gain instead of 30. The reason for this is pretty simple I fucked up a few weeks of my training while out of town, I trained but not to my fullest, also I planned to run growth/slin/anadrol but work didn't turn around and I didn't feel it right by my family dropping another grand on the cycle.
> 
> So instead of hitting 270 this cycle and cruising then cutting I'm going to get everything out of this run I can ,I'm going to take a short break and cleanse ,kidneys,liver,intestines,basicly flush my entire system then at that point if bloods are solid I'm going for 290. Like said before this will be a challenge to say the least,counting my pre cycle gains this year it will put me gaining around 50lb for the year,but I will make my goal barring some unseen health issues,being superman does my boy no good if I'm dead.
> Anyway at that point its cruise then if I've put enough mass on I'm going to cut till I reach my goal.
> 
> I'll post up current cycle ,gains , training, ect in the next few then I'll get to posting my adventure.





Bro if everything here outlines what you do then bravo - you believe me are on right road - times we need patience and others extraneous factors inhibit is from recovery like work stress sleep planned rest . Life does get in the way just keep on doing you will get there


----------



## aon1

Another day another session..gym was alot busier than normal so kinda hard to get what I wanted done but good enough I was running out of gas today anyway ...just one of those days I guess....

Racks with shrugs till fail on top alot of sets
Lat pulldown
Seated reverse ezbar row
Machine pulldowns
Back extensions
Db sides
Machine sides
Db rear flys
Ezbar curl reverse
Hammer set with db tri pushbacks
Gym was just to full at this point to keep any kind of pace


----------



## aon1

Great session today... amazing how much difference showing up a little pissed off improves the workouts.....on the back side the workout solves the pissed off issue...win win

Gear is still same so far lowering the npp a bit helped ..at 100 a day with everything else is was just annoying for lack of a better way to put it. Will drop it as soon as I see something from the deca and probably raise the deca just a bit and the test. Have also been throwing in extra protein anywhere I can with my meals . Plan to progressively do this the rest of the run until I'm done or it starts making me sick ...may not stop then as long as I'm progressing.

Started with higher sets again went well

Rope pulldowns
High cable curls
Db behind the head Tris
Db concentration curls
Rope handle chest pulls
Db side lats
Db twisting rear flys
Incline plate machine
Low seat machine flys
Cable declines
Dips


----------



## aon1

Legs arms shoulders...hit another leg day like a few weeks back but shortened it just a bit looking for maximum without crippling my self for 5 days like last time. If it works out the plan is to incorporate the super sets etc into all days that start with the compounds (chest legs back)  just burn them down and shovel the food.

Not sure the deal if it's just late in the week or what but it didn't take much at all to tear down arms and shoulders this session. I'm done several sets but one exercise each destroyed it. Not bitching would be great if every session was like that I could get a lot more in the sessions.

Leg press set with calve press set with squats
Adduction
Abduction
Seated leg curl set with laying leg curl
Seated calves
Tri pulldowns bent bar
High cable curls 
Db side delts
Cable cross rear delts


----------



## aon1

Arms shoulders back....dropped the npp going to up the test and deca probably in the next day or so . Might bring in some anadrol preworkout. 

Rope pulldowns
Bar pushdowns
High cable curls
Reverse low pulley curls
Face pulls
Db sides
Db rear
Lat pulldown
Seated row
Back extensions


----------



## aon1

Well been a few .....took some new work that's burning the fuck out of my time but is what is. I'm burning about 14hrs a day on work and another 2 travel so changed my workout schedule....still the same workout but hitting back and iso day one, chest and iso day two, two off, legs and iso, two off repeat. This should allow me to hit the working days even harder so I'll have more damage and more recovery.

On the gear I'm just not caring much for deca so far, it's just not impressing me, maybe it's test ,maybe it's just not for me but I'm not feeling much with it. Bloat is about it, and even with lowish carbs I'm fighting the gut . I'm going to up it to a gram and if I don't see something in the next few weeks from it I'm going to drop it out and hammer the npp back in. Test and mast seem fine I did up the mast to 200 every 3 days. I'm eating and with the new work I should be loosing some fat. If I don't start feeling the hammer of this run I'm going to switch over to some tren in the mix. Tren and npp mixed has always seemed like the most progress for me.


----------



## aon1

Movn right along current gear is now 1100 test 1050 deca 466 mast feeling a little from the deca possibly but I'm not a fan , my lifts are up and 2 hours in the gym isn't an issue even with work taking 16 hours of my day so is what is I just like tren better at this point but that could change as we go. 

Bent bar pushdowns
Cable curls
One arm rope pulldowns
Db curls
Db sides
Db twisting rear
Seated mill press rear as deep as possible 
Squats
Addiction
Abduction
Seated leg curls
Seated calves
Seated leg extensions


----------



## aon1

Hit some chest and iso today doing back tomorrow...new schedule is a challenge for time but think I can adapt a few things as I go and get the most out of it.

Incline plate machine
Db flat
Dips
Machine fly
Decline bench
Mill press deep on rear shoulder
One arm knee level to opposite shoulder cable chest
One arm reverse pulldowns set with high cable curls concentrated on the peak
Flat bar pulldowns
Db sides
Machine sides
Twisting rear flys


----------



## aon1

Heavy deads
Lat pulldown
Seated hammer row
Machine pulldowns
Back extensions
Db flat curls
Double hammer curls
One arm rope curls
Low pulley trap pulls
Seated calves


----------



## aon1

Hit a good chest shoulders Tris session today little under 3 hrs pretty well cooked... To tired to list it today but I am going to have to modify my schedule, I'm going to keep killing it on my days off then take the 2 days off but bring in 1 hour rep session for the 3 days before my heavy weekend burndowns. 

As for gear I'm a little over 6 weeks in and just not impressed with the Deca ,why who knows, I'm leaving it in at 1050 for next 4 weeks to make sure but I've brought the npp back in at 350 for now when I drop the deca out I'm coming hard with the tren and uping the npp for the last 6 weeks or so. Bringing the anadrol in next week for a bit then dropping out till end of run where I'll hit it decently. And from here I'm just eating as much as I can handle I'm just having a hell of a time getting past 270 . I keep bouncing between 260 something and 270 but can't get above so it's nuke time lol. 

So gear is at test 1100,mast 466, Deca 1050, npp 350, var 25 (day)


----------



## aon1

Done a bit of a mixed session today hit Tris bis then back and traps no deads but racks and extensions were in today . I finished that up and I really felt my legs needed hit agai  so I did a little short leg session squats seated leg curls and seated calves felt pretty good we'll see how it goes at work tomorrow doing the extra sets .


----------



## aon1

Love my weekends ...I could stay in the gym the.whole time if the wife and kids wouldn't bitch. Hitting chest.shoulders Tris bis today and decided to start combining back and legs tomorrow as long as I can keep a good workout with out lacking from the double up. I'm going.to alternate one session will get deads the next squats so each one will rotate basically from heavy compound to iso. My legs are pretty in proportion and grow easy so if this causes them to fall behind I'll just kill them on there own again for several weeks. I think this with the 3 days of rep session during the week should do the damage I'm after .... we'll see anyway. Today kept the sets up and hit about 3.5 hrs without any feeling of over kill .

As for dope anadrol comes in tomorrow so I'll be at 50 to 75 day anadrol, npp 350 ,deca 1050,test 1100,mast 466, var 25 or less. Food is every 2 hours some bars alot of meals some fruit / veggies, going to try and shove in more protein with the bars like a chicken breast every bar or something along those lines. Since I've been on the new work I've actually dropped 10 pounds which pisses me off but I look bigger in the gym so I don't fucking know. I'm pretty sure it's going to take growth and slin in the mix to hit the numbers I'm after. I'm pretty sure I'm going to start running the growth in the next couple weeks I'm for sure bringing in slin and met .


----------



## aon1

Another good session ... usual lifts just mixed up the order, everything heavy , basically did a Tris,bis,shoulder,chest exercise then repeated the process with different lifts for around 3 hrs. It got the job done I'm toast. 

Changed gear a bit , it could be paranoid but pretty sure upping the mast is causing more hair loss and the higher dose hasn't produced so I'm lowering it and may drop till the end or the cut. Bumped the npp to 100 a day and the tren isn't far off.

I honestly don't feel that I'm that much bigger because I'm not lean the way Im eating but I'm constantly getting comments now about how big I am or lifting giant equipment on site etc. so I guess I'm getting somewhere. It's pretty much a daily annoyance now. Hopefully when I cut I'll finally see it for myself.


----------



## aon1

Started with a full back session minus deads but set shrugs with racks then hit sqauts and moved on to leg extensions curls and calve raise worked really well but the energy was pretty much gone middle of squats will reverse the next session and do deads instead of the squats.
Will be bringing something in mid workout for the energy also.


----------



## aon1

Another week down....all is pretty well ...passed a full physical today blood pressure was a tad elevated but within top of the range, pretty good for as much shit as I'm on but I really don't get problems much with bp even on high dose tren, don't get me wrong it'll jump here and there but it's never for long and never bad. 

Hit a good chest shoulders Tris yesterday going to pound  back today and finish with iso legs.
Ive been keeping it heavy but doing more sets and I think this is working well, not sure if it's just from change or it fit me better but will see over next couple months.

Changed the gear up finished the deca yesterday won't run it again , just wasn't impressed for whatever the reason. Upped npp and will bring in tren shortly. I still am not impressed with myself yet , I think I look like shit in pics etc but that is changing, the size is showing in the gym even to me so I should see what everyone else seems to see when I finally cut.


----------



## aon1

Not alot to report hitting my normal sessions. Fuckn love anadrol just seem bigger from day one on that shit. Lifts are all up. Letting the deca clear a bit running the npp at 1050 , can't wait to bring in the tren and hammer the home stretch probably start next week or so...Been trying to piece together what I'm doing for the cut. As of now it'll be a short break then heavy on the short esters and just keep bringing in more and more methods of cutting as I go till I get where I want to be. I honestly need to get a coach and just do it right. I'd really like to grow a little more as I cut.


----------



## aon1

Hit squats and a pretty good leg day then went to back but I was about shot when I got to back...I still kept it heavy good number of sets just not alot of different excercises. Pretty much cooked my lower back putting the two together.


----------



## aon1

Not much to report and probably won't be till I start pounding the tren....I am going off the reservation when the tren starts as for food and gear, I'll probably hit 2 grams on the tren before it's over as long  as I keep seeing results from it if I don't I'll stop when the results stop ....I'm going to keep it real food but I'm just going to eat constantly....my cut is going to be a long cut so I'll take the fat if it even gives me a few pounds of extra muscle...

Today was a good chest shoulders arms day as usually


----------



## aon1

Contest is over so I'll post this in here


----------



## aon1

Back and legs today ....when I put these together I really was more concerned that I may have to catch legs up at some point but it's looking like the back workout is starting to suffer a bit from the combination.....I'm going to give it till the tren gets going and see but I'm probably going to move legs back out to the middle of the week by itself.


----------



## aon1

Still rolling along have dropped everything at this point except test at 260 a day ,mast at 100 every 3 days and a (roughly)10to1 mix of anadrol /var at 120mg 2 hrs pre workout....starting met,slin and tren sometime this week. That preworkout mix bumps the shit out of the strength. Probably start the met first to see how it goes low then bump since it's the first.go with it. Got good pharm so should help alot. I'm really looking forward to finishing this and cutting. I'm sick of bloat ,fat etc. Getting a new place shortly with a decent gym on site,this will change my entire set up for the better. I'll be going back to everyday workouts with the random day off for a food gorge.


----------



## aon1

Nothing really new yet just got going with the met. Workout have been really good and heavy. I've noticed I'm having more and more trouble with apatite , it's not to the point of being a problem yet because I eat what I think I need to be eating at a given time not for taste really but hoping it doesn't become a problem. Will more than likely evaluate my whole diet as time allows. A change up always helps .


----------



## SURGE

Are you still aiming to get to 290 before you cut or has your target changed? I suppose there is not point pushing it too much as eventually the body may just want to put on more fat when upping cals more.


----------



## psych

Whats up with appetite? Igf and or mota help alot


----------



## AGGRO

Drol always kills my appetite so it may be that. So you are doing about 100mg per day? It may not come back until you drop the orals. MK-677 can be good for appetite. Do you use anything to help with digestion?


----------



## aon1

Haven't reported in for a bit we've been short handed at work so hours are putting it on me like a fat girl would.....still getting my workouts in but it's rough not say fuck it and rest.

I'm still aiming for the 290 but to be honest I'll either have to extend the bulk or not hit 290 , I've basically stopped growing and am adding fat to the belt line but this is my own fault . I didn't get started on  the tren ,I either thought I had more pellets left than I did or there's some big ass mice running around from my stash..lol . And the online supply has dried up, I can and will order from a source but work and moving to a different place right now is slowing that because landing times, so I believe I'll probably up the test and run the drol daily for the rest of the run with the slin and met get what I can,unless I figure something out different, then try to add what muscle with the tren as i can as I cut.

I think it is the drol that's killing the appetite, I purified this batch and running at least three times a week currently and the strength is crazy, for me anyway. I'm just gonna keep eating till I can't. I haven't been using anything extra for digestion this run but I do need to add something back in. I usually do fine with yogurt but may try some supplement for the rest if the run.

Once I'm moved the on site gym will help both with more workouts and time.No matter what weight I hit I'm cutting this go at some point to see what I need to do .At that point if I'm not happy I may have no choice but to get a trainer ,I just dont have it in me to settle .


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> Whats up with appetite? Igf and or mota help alot



May try the igf but the mota, if it's what I think your referring to, I'm on randoms and they'd definitely terminate me even with me being one of the top producers there, insurance would force it.


----------



## aon1

Well last couple weeks have pretty much been shit training wise...got a few good sessions in but just not what I should have . Time just wasn't there but should have that under control now. The new onsite gym will work good enough for everything but chest day, it just doesn't have enough equipment to do it right but it'll still save enough time to get in alot of extra sessions. 

Think at this point I'm gonna really blast the next few weeks, if I'm seeing nothing new then ease back and prepare to cut .I've started npp again will probably leave it in even if I drop the test back for the cut .


----------



## aon1

Ok back to it, bulk as it was is over.. compared to last good run this one sucked it wasnt without results but it went more toward power lifting results rather than body building , Im bigger in places ,alot stronger,but my mid section looks like shit. Im fuckn bloated no matter what i eat and im done with that shit. 

So moving on I believe the dramatic jump in strength I got this run was a combination of heavy lifting with more down time and the hgh results i got last run maturing if you will this time but who knows. So moving forward training more works better for me, i just look better and move in the right direction.The more carbs I run Im gonna have to run more fat supps like it or not. 

The plan,I took a few weeks off everything gear food forums everything just to get my head right, I started back training today,upping the sessions, the food is getting changed out over next couple weeks,I ve started the gear again at the lower end and will bring in more things as need as it goes. Cardio is getting alot more attention .  Ive started the gear back at 150 a day test,100 a day npp, 200 oral mix pre work,30 iu slin post with lower carb intake. Metformin 1500 a day. will be dropping the npp and adding tren before long, plus starting fat supps. Will see how this progresses for awhile if it just doesnt get the results im after the trainer route is what is left. I really wish shit with work wouldnt have went sideways when I was going to get a trainer before . pretty sure Id been alot farther in the direction I want to be.


----------



## Fitraver

When you say “fat supps” what exactly does that mean?


----------



## aon1

Fitraver said:


> When you say “fat supps” what exactly does that mean?



It'll vary as I go but dnp , clen, t3, t4, etc


----------



## Fitraver

aon1 said:


> It'll vary as I go but dnp , clen, t3, t4, etc





Ohhhhhh okay so cutting stuff. Ive never heard them called fat supps but guess you mean fat loss. I understand now.


----------



## aon1

Fitraver said:


> Ohhhhhh okay so cutting stuff. Ive never heard them called fat supps but guess you mean fat loss. I understand now.



Lol I guess in hindsight most would call them cut drugs...

Hit a good back session...love the pumps you get after taking a break . Think I'll take tomorrow off then hit legs the next . Will start hitting some form of morning cardio from here on may or may not run slin fasted with the cardio depending how I'm feeling on a given morning.


----------



## aon1

Well moving right along trying not to rush it. I've dropped  a good amount of carbs and will continue to do so for next few weeks till I hit what I'm after. Dropping the orals for awhile , probably due for a good rest from them , and really not needing the added strength. I've upped the slin to 40 iu post with about 150 carbs seems to be without issue so may go up to 50 and feel it out with plenty carbs on hand if needed. I've only dropped couple pounds and that's fine, steady is the goal this go. The workouts I've switched to two full session days , chest shoulders tris calves then back bis legs then rest day. Day 4,5,6 is one big movement be it chest back or legs and one arm movement be it bi tri or shoulder till cooked. These three days are days I'm working so obviously if I turn a 16-18hr day at work I'm probably better off to just rest and skip the session . Day 7 will be rest then repeat. I think it's gonna take a few weeks to get this schedule working right but we'll see.


----------



## aon1

Had a minute at work while.shit.was.slow....probably working late ..it's really making the mid week workouts a pain to get but carbs are down where they need to be and everything else is working so will find a way  .....weight has dropped a bit and bloat is better. I was really having trouble with diet but seems to have just lined out ... I look better even with the small amount of progress so far so I'll get where I'm after . Still.never hit that 290 mark,270 something was closest I came, but I'm not dead yet so will see after I get leaned out if it's realistic to try again or change the plan.


----------



## squatster

You- have 7 more points to become a VET man


----------



## aon1

squatster said:


> You- have 7 more points to become a VET man



I guess I do....been so busy going in so many directions latey I really didn't notice


----------



## aon1

Had a random day off work so went in and did a full body hitting the major parts went really well . I may move towards doing this in the middle of my week instead of busting it up into three days but for now sticking to schedule till I see how it plays out. Not much else has changed yet . I have noticed as of late it just feels like I've never got any rest at all , even my days off it's like I'm just not rested ever, may have to get more serious about trying different sleep patterns and could just be that age that hgh is going to have to be a permanent part of life to keep going.


----------



## aon1

Had a different experience today. Hit the gym a little harder than normal, just felt good today, finished up went home and hit my 40 ius slin but instead of having my normal clean post workout meal then later tonight having a cheat meal, we decided to go ahead and have our cheat meal. Got the meal all was well . I never have a second peak issue and honestly have a hard time even feeling hypo but always have protocol in place. Well 2.5 hours later that shit crashed the shit out of me. No big deal because like normal my wife was on hand and she caught it, she could tell I wasn't looking right, was sweating out all at once and tested me and got me what needed . I guess the point here always have your protocol in place I don't care how immune your are to everything or how experienced you become. Everything was normal today pretty much but I went majorly sensitive today out of the blue. I've been running a lower carb diet through the week and running met. so I assume with the two together I'm finally getting my sensitivity back .

As for workouts I'm having a real time finding the energy to hit the mid week . I cant seem to add food for energy without hindering leaning out, stims don't really do it , well unless I want to never sleep and I can't handle that mentally and still function through my day. I'm really considering just taking a planned period of time off work , life and everything else and just eat,train, and sleep . I'm really thinking that would be a better approach and healthier. It's still a thought at this point.


----------



## lycan Venom

Damn man, I'm glad your wife was there! Keep it up, im getting inspired to jump back into it. I honestly just lost the motivation and will power to lift. Reading this is helping me though.


----------



## aon1

I'm glad she was on it myself I've never hit my sugar that low, but thats why she's involved. I was at like 45 the vision went blurry and I was dropping out without time to adjust . I wouldn't put this up here but I have plenty experience with slin and still had a bad day, new guys should take note anything can turn serious at anytime for anyone . 


As for the log I've really let it go because of time but I'm gonna change that . The log keeps a guy on point when he doesn't want to be and I'm gonna reach my goals, hell or high water.


----------



## aon1

Usually when I find myself loosing the will pwer to lift it's because without knowing I've let myself get to many things going on in my life at once and have to step back and tone life down a bit and remember I lift because I love it the other shit is just my wanting to do it all right now attitude run a muck. With me if I show up it's the battle is already won.


----------



## lycan Venom

Yeah it explains my situation. Im just overwhelemed with my son (family life) and my business startups. Looking to move soon so maybe i'll be able to build a garage gym and really dedicate myself again.


----------



## aon1

Guess I'm gonna get back on this . Full body tonight one exercise to burn out per part.


----------



## aon1

Chest shoulders tris calves .. changing gear a bit,  600 test /200 npp every five days base, 300 npp and an oral post work out with my slin on my two weekend days, going to switch that to tren in a few probably around gram to start and start adding/switching shit every 3-4 weeks here on out till spring break ,Running slin every meal on main work out days 2-3 days a week won't run at all on small work out days.


----------



## aon1

Hit a good back and bis with a little leg work dropped in, energy a little low  but still went well.

Changing my slin protocol a bit, the met has definitely changed my sensitivity.  I tested at 30 yesterday ,that's low low, tricky thing I had zero symptoms reason was it dropped there slow so they hadn't hit yet. After my last little deal I've been upping the testing and it payed off. Last time it dropped faster is why the hypo was worse at a higher number, so i guess the take away from this is keep an eye you could be in trouble and not know until to late if you aint on it every step of the way.Whatever the case it's time to adjust my slin .


----------



## striffe

aon1 said:


> Chest shoulders tris calves .. changing gear a bit,  600 test /200 npp every five days base, 300 npp and an oral post work out with my slin on my two weekend days, going to switch that to tren in a few probably around gram to start and start adding/switching shit every 3-4 weeks here on out till spring break ,Running slin every meal on main work out days 2-3 days a week won't run at all on small work out days.



How much slin with each meal? How many meals? Do you swop orals around?


----------



## aon1

I was basing the slin off carbs in the given meal at 3-4 carbs per iu and was fine at that but going to up the carbs a bit with my sensitivity seemingly improved . Post workout being the biggest at 40-50 iu . Im also getting ready to.run gh and will run slin with that also at 3-5 iu. 
With the orals I'm going to bring in a few more and swap around, I've been using a mix of var and anadrol and not changing , I got plenty strength from it but I don't care to be much stronger at this point . The strength is just putting more strain on my ageing ass


----------



## aon1

I eat 6-8 meals a day depending the day.


----------



## aon1

Just had a minute so thought I'd update started the growth tonight at 5units with 3 iu slin will back down a bit if sides come on to fast. Going to run at bedtime on normal days and probably change up a bit on major workout days or maybe even add another dose on those days will see how it goes first.

Last few workouts have went really well energy seems to lack on back day but I'm still getting out of the gym feeling like I did damage to what I needed to hit.

Will be posting blood work on this growth end on the month


----------



## aon1

squatster said:


> You- have 7 more points to become a VET man



We must have been counting wrong...lol


----------



## squatster

aon1 said:


> We must have been counting wrong...lol


Oboy
You should have turned into a vet by now.
Not sure what happened


----------



## aon1

squatster said:


> Oboy
> You should have turned into a vet by now.
> Not sure what happened



Was a long ester took a minute to kick in ...


----------



## Giant Lab

The color of your username has changed, lol


----------



## squatster

Wow
Your looking good man


----------



## aon1

Ok back to it lol...

Hgh is to early to.really report anything but I'm still working the slin protocol...I've went to slin with 3 meals a day on heavy working days . basically breakfast post workout and then supper....riding the second peak with a smaller meal in between the main meals ...then. 3-5 iu slin with the  5 units hgh at bedtime and 30 iu slin with 5 units hgh with and oral post workout on heavy days.

Hit chest shoulders tris and calves today....pushed the weight and upped the aggression to try and get a better breakdown....lately even good workouts at times just don't seem enough but today did .
I've got to figure a way to either push harder or get more workouts. This last bulk was just the wrong direction. It becomes more apparent as I lean out. I've put a shit ton of strength on and I gained size in places but I actually lost a little bit on my arms even though I'm stronger than I've ever been since I was a teenager,go figure.  I was headed in the right direction before just wasn't gaining fast enough so maybe need to find something between the two as I get leaned out. 

Been having trouble with my right arm again so hoping this hgh will help get it back in order


----------



## aon1

Back bis and a little leg work....can tell Im pushing harder ...I'm pretty much either sore stiff or numb everywhere...feels great. Think the diet is heading the right way also I'm leaning out nice and slowly and not loosing the size....maybe even gaining a bit again ....hopeing to have pic worthy progress over the next couple months. At this point I think k that's very doable.

Probably just  a coincidence but running the growth every night and post workout and today my arm felt better like it's trying to heal ... we'll see over next few weeks


----------



## aon1

Not much to update pretty much steady as she goes, ordered my blood work for end of next week so we'll see how the growth is going, and how my health is holding to this point  . I was an idiot and pushed the arm to hard so it's pretty much fucked for now . I knew better but it was feeling good and those days you can't help but push it. Don't think I tore it so just laying off bis and related stresses a bit till it's fully ready, still pushed the weight but worked around where needed.


----------



## psych

What part exactly? Maybe I can help


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> What part exactly? Maybe I can help



I believe it's the forarm tendon, curls are the worst but anything that brings in the bicep on my right arm I get pretty rough pain there and as it gets heavier I get it down into the wrist.


----------



## psych

Dude go get a deep tissue release. Sport massage. Those fix shit like this. Ask them to explain to you why it happened....they can spot a muscle imbalance. Then just throw some light sets in with high reps on that weak muscle a few times a weak. This is what you do with big bench guys that fuck up their forearms in powerlifting. You just need a lil tune up and watchful eye for prevention after it's released.


----------



## aon1

Thanks psych I'll check into it I've been meaning to for awhile and it seems to always get back burnered. 


I just have a minute today to update got blood work taken today they said should be back Tuesday at latest but if I remember right it's usually quicker. Will post up when there in. I was off everything but my test and the growth, fasted and got the draw at almost exactly 3 hours so should be as accurate as it gets.


----------



## aon1

Might as well put these here to while I have a minute....


----------



## Fitraver

Better to give blood soon!!


----------



## aon1

Fitraver said:


> Better to give blood soon!!



Yeah I haven't had a chance to donate in a bit......I think I have a bit extra..lol


----------



## Fitraver

aon1 said:


> Yeah I haven't had a chance to donate in a bit......I think I have a bit extra..lol





Just a tad lol


----------



## Giant Lab

Thank you for testing our HGH and hope you like it .lol


----------



## aon1

Damn been awhile since I've been in here....time flys when your getting old lol

Nothing new really happening got my travels done and caught up at work....it's that time of year that things are slowing a bit at work so maybe I can get more time on the lifting side of things.


----------



## aon1

Wow it's been a long while. New work really messed up my time I guess. Never the less my new and final all out attempt  will be starting soon.  

With the new work I haven't really lost size but have shifted to a higher bf% from just not getting time to work out as much. I've kept my test fairly high so still pushing weight.I'm really wanting to hire a coach or at very least do a board laid out run.  Would love to hear some serious suggestions on coaches that the are good,fair priced and not afraid to push my luck. I have a really high tolerance to everything so pushing gear etc isn't even a question,  its gonna happen.

I've said it before but this is my last attempt, my age is pushing it now for this kind of run but I dont really care....whatever it takes...

I'm planning right now but plan to run now to late spring. Being my last attempt nothing is off the table. The wife is on board but this will be the last time she will give me card blanch so to speak....she knows I've gave her what I got since we where in high school this is the one I want to win and she's on board.  

I need a coach that can work with my screwed up work schedule  ,basically  someone that get get my diet perfect and make the most of the small lift windows I have each week.  If I end up having to take off at the end fly wherever to finish the run24/7 I can probably make that happen.

Anyway any input will be appreciated and taken seriously,  tired tonight so this may have been a bit scattered lol but here we go


----------



## psych

Did ya get your arm looked at?!?!?!


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> Did ya get your arm looked at?!?!?!




No work has pretty much taken priority for awhile now, I got into a deal that really didn't turn out what it was supposed to  be and has really burnt my time up. Honestly it's no excuse though, I'm not sure why that and a few other things gs seem to always get out prioritized.

I've babied hell out of it and lighted up all direct work on it . I've worked form and concentrated on negatives with it as I've read  to help, its not fixed but is better and steadily progressing I can actually train pretty well with it now as long as I stay mindfull at all times.


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> Did ya get your arm looked at?!?!?!



Finally got into a sports med doctor. I've kinda got mixed feelings if I went to the right place. Forearm is doing pretty good but started having a similar issue kind at the edge of the shoulder  blade up into the base of my skull.  The doc seemed knowledgeable and has me doing some tissue release work on my own. The issue was the clinic hes in. He looks like he lifts and juices or did in college, but was very busy so didn't get much time and the clinic waisted part of that. Instead of xraying center of my back and neck like he told them to , these jack asses xray my shoulder joint, he was like what the fuck is this, lol...anyway we'll see how well it works. 

I should have not put this off it took all of couple hours and will save countless hours not dealing with unnecessary injury hopefully.


----------



## aon1

Ok back to it. I've narrowed a coach down to a few. One was suggested by a brother here and I may be going that route if 1 he'll take me and two I can get back to where I'm ready for his training. After researching him and a few other I realize after the injuries I've been getting I need to be back to the level I was before starting with a coach , this shouldnt take long and I've started already. I'm thinking around January starting with the coach. Money and all that is already set aside for it so barring  some unforeseen obstacles this should be a very good year long journey . I'm going to achieve something I'm happy with this year and put it to bed.

Just about everything for this is in place, still need to line in the Peps ,slin and growth but started diet and gear today. Gonna start small and work back to where I need. 600 testc, 700npp,4-500 tren e a week, var workout days, and some supps. May rotate adrol if feel the need but doubt. Would just run tren and more of it but first time with tren e so seeing how goes first. Done some good doses of tren a so shouldn't be an issue. Food I'm gonna ramp up slowly till I'm just boardering uncomfortable for now. Keeping clean and simple as possible. 

Work out will be a 4 day split. Just simple at first push,pull,legs,arms. Cardio any day I can get time before breakfast.  The scale should raise fairly fast I'm going to hit legs pretty good,they grow fast and I haven't really worked them other than calves in months. I've never push my legs because they grow good and I dont want huge legs but fuck it we'll see.

Probably wont say who the coach is unless they want until the end . I will say when I start with them. Probably try to do progress updates as they happen and I get time, pics will come as i feel theres something worthy to show, at this point I'm just a big dood . I did find a pic the other day of when I very first started  back working out ,when I get to the end I'll post it so we can decide if the journey was a success.  Really it is no matter, I love lifting and feel great doing it.


----------



## aon1

Ok back to it. I've narrowed a coach down to a few. One was suggested by a brother here and I may be going that route if 1 he'll take me and two I can get back to where I'm ready for his training. After researching him and a few other I realize after the injuries I've been getting I need to be back to the level I was before starting with a coach , this shouldnt take long and I've started already. I'm thinking around January starting with the coach. Money and all that is already set aside for it so barring  some unforeseen obstacles this should be a very good year long journey . I'm going to achieve something I'm happy with this year and put it to bed.

Just about everything for this is in place, still need to line in the Peps ,slin and growth but started diet and gear today. Gonna start small and work back to where I need. 600 testc, 700npp,4-500 tren e a week, var workout days, and some supps. May rotate adrol if feel the need but doubt. Would just run tren and more of it but first time with tren e so seeing how goes first. Done some good doses of tren a so shouldn't be an issue. Food I'm gonna ramp up slowly till I'm just boardering uncomfortable for now. Keeping clean and simple as possible. 

Work out will be a 4 day split. Just simple at first push,pull,legs,arms. Cardio any day I can get time before breakfast.  The scale should raise fairly fast I'm going to hit legs pretty good,they grow fast and I haven't really worked them other than calves in months. I've never push my legs because they grow good and I dont want huge legs but fuck it we'll see.

Probably wont say who the coach is unless they want until the end . I will say when I start with them. Probably try to do progress updates as they happen and I get time, pics will come as i feel theres something worthy to show, at this point I'm just a big dood . I did find a pic the other day of when I very first started  back working out ,when I get to the end I'll post it so we can decide if the journey was a success.  Really it is no matter, I love lifting and feel great doing it.


----------



## aon1

Not a lot going on yet  but i do remember how great the gym feels adding in the gear now, I swear it's like you forget until your back blasting . I've played with test dose for a while now and stayed between 600 and a gram ,think 600 will be the lowest I go year round, I thought a gram but really 600 works better and feels  better for now . Today was a good gym day stopped going as heavy for now somewhat and doing more rest pause, so far its working well.  I have noticed I'm forgetting to eat mid day and that's a problem,  by time I  notice I forgot I'm run down and out of steam. It's not like my appetite is gone when I am eating but I'm not hungry if I forget. I've lost appetite before  ut not quite like this. 

Added some cialis today definitely helps the pumps. I think I'll be ready for the trainer 1st of year pretty easy. My only fear with the one I'm leaning towards is his age. Dont get me wrong age has nothing to do with his skill or capability but without age its alot harder to understand where my bodies at and its capabilities and limits, they just haven't experienced my age for them selves yet and I can only convey so much if that makes sense.


----------

